# Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive)



## NGeo (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello, I take the initiative and create this thread since the old one is getting too big and people mix windows 7 and windows 10 methods.

The purpose of this thread is to help people, who are using *windows 10* and *Realtek R2.80* or newer driver version, unlock DTS and Dolby Digital playback sound.

Please *DO NOT* post here on how it worked for you on windows 7 or with older versions of Realtek driver etc...

Thanks.


----------



## Orof (Dec 17, 2016)

Wait. what?

Iv'e just installed the R2.79 driver with windows 10 and Logitech Z5500 speakers - the DTS/DDL works flawlessly.
motherboard is Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 5 (ALC1150) , which does not come with DTS support naturally. 

if R2.80 does not work, why not install R2.79?


----------



## NGeo (Dec 17, 2016)

Orof said:


> Wait. what?
> 
> Iv'e just installed the R2.79 driver with windows 10 and Logitech Z5500 speakers - the DTS/DDL works flawlessly.
> motherboard is Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 5 (ALC1150) , which does not come with DTS support naturally.
> ...


I already did install R2.79 and it works fine, but this is for newer driver since the old one was not optimized for windows 10. Thats the point of the thread here.


----------



## Orof (Dec 17, 2016)

NGeo said:


> I already did install R2.79 and it works fine, but this is for newer driver since the old one was not optimized for windows 10. Thats the point of the thread here.


i see. i dont feel that the R2.79 is not optemized, but as long as i have my dts working, i wont complain.

what are the new fetures that the 2.80 brings?


----------



## quickgiant (Dec 23, 2016)

I can confirm that the R2.80 driver works (at least for my motherboard) with the patcher from page 47 of the other thread (this one) using a guide from page 62 (this one).  My motherboard, a Gigabyte GA-H170M-D3H, has ALC892.  Both DTS and Dolby Digital Live work properly.


----------



## TrancëJay (Jan 6, 2017)

quickgiant said:


> I can confirm that the R2.80 driver works (at least for my motherboard) with the patcher from page 47 of the other thread (this one) using a guide from page 62 (this one).  My motherboard, a Gigabyte GA-H170M-D3H, has ALC892.  Both DTS and Dolby Digital Live work properly.



What Windows build?

I am on 14986 and no method has worked.


----------



## itachimendes (Jan 8, 2017)

i'm using win10 build 14986 but no mod works!

win10 build 14393 works perfectly! with r280 using dll A1 (275 or 279)

ps: sorry my bad english...i'm Brazilian!


----------



## NGeo (Jan 13, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> i'm using win10 build 14986 but no mod works!
> 
> win10 build 14393 works perfectly! with r280 using dll A1 (275 or 279)


Could you please write down here what exactly did you do to make it work for you?
Thanks.


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 16, 2017)

It worked for me (Dolby & DTS are options for me now).  However whenever I open my audio panel is says there is a problem and my Realtek HD audio manager pops up for no apparent reason.  Uninstalling.


----------



## JordanMihailov (Jan 16, 2017)

I've red the other win 7 8 8.1 topic with all the mods and versions, tried a lot of them and nothing worked. Don't know what to do anymore ((
I have z97 extreme 4 with Realtek ALC1150 and use it with optical out port that connect the 5.1 receiver. Recently reinstalled windows and the new win10 does't have dts interactive support If i set it to that option no sound goes to the receiver.
Right now i use 6.0.1.7541 realtek manager with 2.79 drivers i think, 2.80 didn't work. Used that modified ones...no result also. The thing is that with the previous windows i managed to get that sound working but with this one not a chance so far.
Windows is win10 Enterprise LTSB version.- 10240 version


----------



## itachimendes (Feb 7, 2017)

Work in windows 10 build 15025???


----------



## Karmaa (Feb 21, 2017)

where is the WIN10 Hacked drivers?


----------



## deemon (Feb 21, 2017)

Hacked or not... it kind of hurts my brain, why they don't even sell licenced legal drivers ... ffs!


----------



## Karmaa (Feb 21, 2017)

deemon said:


> Hacked or not... it kind of hurts my brain, why they don't even sell licenced legal drivers ... ffs!


I guess the term i should have used was "Unlocked"


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 1, 2017)

People I just made a MOD Driver on Realtek by enabling SRS Premium Sound. This is valid for Windows Vista, 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 (in my case). Follow the link below.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2boHnScN-5QGt52_w9

TIP: Working on all Windows 10 versions.
Driver Version: 6.0.1.8035


----------



## deemon (Mar 1, 2017)

what is SRS?


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 1, 2017)

deemon said:


> what is SRS?



Since a TV cannot provide a genuine surround *sound* experience, technologies like *SRS* TheaterSound, *SRS* TruSurround HD and *SRS* Wow HD are used to "trick" the mind into thinking that the *sound* is "bigger" than a 2.1 or stereo speaker system can produce.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 5, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> People I just made a MOD Driver on Realtek by enabling SRS Premium Sound. This is valid for Windows Vista, 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 (in my case). Follow the link below.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2boHnScN-5QGt52_w9
> 
> ...



First of all, thank you for the idea and work, however I get a weird error on any windows 10 computer I am trying to install your package. Right after unpacking, when it begins the instalation, I get a cabinet error or something, no matter what I do. My pc is bulletproof so it can't be from my side, also tried on several other windows 10 systems and happened same thing. Can you please look into it ?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 5, 2017)

Enforcer said:


> First of all, thank you for the idea and work, however I get a weird error on any windows 10 computer I am trying to install your package. Right after unpacking, when it begins the instalation, I get a cabinet error or something, no matter what I do. My pc is bulletproof so it can't be from my side, also tried on several other windows 10 systems and happened same thing. Can you please look into it ?



Friend, to install this driver package in Windows 10, first uninstall the package you are currently using, go to Settings> Update and Security> Recovery and in ADVANCED INITIALIZATION click Restart Now.

From there you go to Advanced Options> Startup Settings and click Restart Now.

You will notice that before loading the system will appear boot options (Security Mode, etc.) press the number key 7 (DISABLE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT) and wait for the system boot.

After that, just install the driver package. But ATTENTION: you will see a digital driver signature warning box; Click INSTALL THIS DRIVER SOFTWARE and continue the installation normally.

After the installation is complete, restart your computer again.

Then just enjoy the features of the SRS.


----------



## NGeo (Mar 6, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Friend, to install this driver package in Windows 10, first uninstall the package you are currently using, go to Settings> Update and Security> Recovery and in ADVANCED INITIALIZATION click Restart Now.
> 
> From there you go to Advanced Options> Startup Settings and click Restart Now.
> 
> ...



Does your version support DTS and Dolby Live 5.1 as well?


----------



## itachimendes (Mar 7, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> People I just made a MOD Driver on Realtek by enabling SRS Premium Sound. This is valid for Windows Vista, 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 (in my case). Follow the link below.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2boHnScN-5QGt52_w9
> 
> ...


Work ddl and dts???


----------



## itachimendes (Mar 8, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> People I just made a MOD Driver on Realtek by enabling SRS Premium Sound. This is valid for Windows Vista, 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 (in my case). Follow the link below.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2boHnScN-5QGt52_w9
> 
> ...





 

I Found erro: The HASH of file...is not present in Catalog


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 10, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> View attachment 84934
> 
> I Found erro: The HASH of file...is not present in Catalog



Português: O seu Windows 10 está instalado em modo UEFI ? Se sim, vá em Configurações > Atualização e Segurança > Recuperação; Terá uma área chamada Inicialização Avançada; Clique em Reiniciar Agora.
Após o POST BIOS, você verá uma lista de opções de inicialização do sistema. Pressione a tecla 7 (Desabilitar Imposição de Assinatura de Driver) e aguarde a inicialização do sistema.
Feito isso, instale novamente o driver, daí você verá uma caixa parecida com a figura abaixo. Clique na opção de baixo (Instalar este software de driver mesmo assim) e aguarde o término da instalação do driver. Ao completar, é só reiniciar o computador normalmente.

English:  Is your Windows 10 installed in UEFI mode? If yes, go to Settings> Update and Security> Recovery; It will have an area called Advanced Initialization; Click Restart Now. 
After the POST BIOS, you will see a list of system startup options. Press the 7 key (Disable Driver Signature Enforcement) and wait for the system to boot. 
After that, install the driver again, then you will see a box similar to the one below. Click the option below (Install this driver software anyway) and wait for the driver installation to finish. When complete, just restart the computer normally.


----------



## itachimendes (Mar 10, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Português: O seu Windows 10 está instalado em modo UEFI ? Se sim, vá em Configurações > Atualização e Segurança > Recuperação; Terá uma área chamada Inicialização Avançada; Clique em Reiniciar Agora.
> Após o POST BIOS, você verá uma lista de opções de inicialização do sistema. Pressione a tecla 7 (Desabilitar Imposição de Assinatura de Driver) e aguarde a inicialização do sistema.
> Feito isso, instale novamente o driver, daí você verá uma caixa parecida com a figura abaixo. Clique na opção de baixo (Instalar este software de driver mesmo assim) e aguarde o término da instalação do driver. Ao completar, é só reiniciar o computador normalmente.
> 
> ...



I already did it, it's always the same mistake!
And is missing ".inf" files in the win64 folder .... is it normal ???
I use the r281 mod driver and it works perfectly.
My windows is 14393.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 10, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> I already did it, it's always the same mistake!
> And is missing ".inf" files in the win64 folder .... is it normal ???
> I use the r281 mod driver and it works perfectly.
> My windows is 14393.



Yes, its normal.


----------



## itachimendes (Mar 16, 2017)

Still not work in w10 15058


----------



## lillo6 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello guys, I managed to successfully install the drivers on Windows 10 x64 14393 (GIGABYTE FX GAMING REV 1.1).


 I put a little guide. sorry for my english, I'm Italian 

UNINSTALL AUDIO DRIVER REALTEK 

1) download the original realtek driver 2.80 (I have downloaded from FileHippo)

2) download the patch here (https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-47#post-3392213) post #1163

3) extract the original drivers in a folder

4) move the patch in the driver folder 

5) start the patch, it will ask you to select a file. select the file DLLs rltkAPO64.DLL Click patch. repeat the process by selecting the rltkAPO.DLL file. 

6) install the drivers by clicking on setup.exe

7) during installation confirm the installation of unauthorized driver 

8) the installation is finished, restart your computer. 

9) end.


----------



## Derek12 (Mar 19, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Friend, to install this driver package in Windows 10, first uninstall the package you are currently using, go to Settings> Update and Security> Recovery and in ADVANCED INITIALIZATION click Restart Now.
> 
> From there you go to Advanced Options> Startup Settings and click Restart Now.
> 
> ...



My Realtek control panel is different and doesn't have any SRS option (used your patched installer)

WTF


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 19, 2017)

lillo6 said:


> Hello guys, I managed to successfully install the drivers on Windows 10 x64 14393 (GIGABYTE FX GAMING REV 1.1).View attachment 85331 I put a little guide. sorry for my english, I'm Italian
> 
> UNINSTALL AUDIO DRIVER REALTEK
> 
> ...



god bless ya !


----------



## itachimendes (Mar 20, 2017)

lillo6 said:


> Hello guys, I managed to successfully install the drivers on Windows 10 x64 14393 (GIGABYTE FX GAMING REV 1.1).View attachment 85331 I put a little guide. sorry for my english, I'm Italian
> 
> UNINSTALL AUDIO DRIVER REALTEK
> 
> ...




I try using r281 driver with win10 15058
But same error " this format not supported by device"


----------



## sixsixtysix (Mar 23, 2017)

quickgiant said:


> I can confirm that the R2.80 driver works (at least for my motherboard) with the patcher from page 47 of the other thread (this one) using a guide from page 62 (this one).  My motherboard, a Gigabyte GA-H170M-D3H, has ALC892.  Both DTS and Dolby Digital Live work properly.


This worked on my Gigabyte GA-AB350M gaming! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ulukay (Apr 1, 2017)

i've installed the patched drivers just fine in windows 10 15063.11, but when i select DTS or DDL it can't play a testtone.


----------



## bogdan1101 (Apr 8, 2017)

i've installed latest version R 2.81 patched but DDL o DTS dont work, apear error.

windows 10 creators update.

Any solution?


----------



## itachimendes (Apr 12, 2017)

bogdan1101 said:


> i've installed latest version R 2.81 patched but DDL o DTS dont work, apear error.
> 
> windows 10 creators update.
> 
> Any solution?



MS Broke DDL & DTS 
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-3f6a-4cc1-9d39-0af6f0b284df?tm=1491805454865


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 29, 2017)

Dear friends, previously I had introduced here in the forum a modified driver version providing the *SRS Premium Sound*. Now I'm bringing you another modified version of *REALTEK driver*, but this time providing full support for *Sound Blaster XFi MB5*, especially for those who have a *REALTEK 8 channel (7.1 channel)* chip in their hardware. The same, who already knows, has several deep optimization audio features, including for Games, SBX Pro Studio and more. The Download can be done through the link below: *(NOTE: Compatible with Windows 7, 8, 8.1 & 10, including Creators Update; Modified by ME;
Test mode must be enabled)*

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2box-ZzPwZPpMwyAgp

I hope you enjoy it, my intention was only to help.

Images of functionality:

https://ibhkcg-ch3301.files.1drv.co...6-7wQzUM2CwW7rb1LJU9dQVMS-szJXus/1.png?psid=1

https://jhhkcg-ch3301.files.1drv.co...5cpvJ0kyfThdSKizmzeprdWCDn3OIoqh/2.png?psid=1

https://irhkcg-ch3301.files.1drv.co...Y851u55Sjw7wMBa0sPIEJi9KEMqM3Gor/3.png?psid=1

https://jxhkcg-ch3301.files.1drv.co...FWhsV3_7rNat9vzONcDoKq7LvwiUvf8K/4.png?psid=1



Derek12 said:


> My Realtek control panel is different and doesn't have any SRS option (used your patched installer)
> 
> WTF
> 
> View attachment 85336



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ve-dts-interactive.228612/page-2#post-3647474


----------



## Joel Santos (Apr 29, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Dear friends, previously I had introduced here in the forum a modified driver version providing the *SRS Premium Sound*. Now I'm bringing you another modified version of *REALTEK driver*, but this time providing full support for *Sound Blaster XFi MB5*, especially for those who have a *REALTEK 8 channel (7.1 channel)* chip in their hardware. The same, who already knows, has several deep optimization audio features, including for Games, SBX Pro Studio and more. The Download can be done through the link below: *(NOTE: Compatible with Windows 7, 8, 8.1 & 10, including Creators Update; Modified by ME;
> Test mode must be enabled)*
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2box-ZzPwZPpMwyAgp
> ...



Ty but how to fix the xfi mb5 error saying there's no source of sound?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 29, 2017)

Joel Santos said:


> Ty but how to fix the xfi mb5 error saying there's no source of sound?




In this package the error has been fixed. Here on my computer works all the features of Sound Blaster, ideal for games.

Sorry for my bad english, i'm brazilian.


----------



## johnwayne117 (Apr 29, 2017)

Can you do this unlocked driver thing on Realtek® ALC1220 Codec?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 29, 2017)

johnwayne117 said:


> Can you do this unlocked driver thing on Realtek® ALC1220 Codec?



This is unlocked for all REALTEK chips.

Found problems? If yes, please send your motherboard model here and, if possible, the hardware ID of your motherboard's audio chip (the ALC 1220 in question). To do this, you only have to go to the device manager, search for the REALTEK audio device, double-click on it, go to the DETAILS tab and select the Hardware IDs option.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 30, 2017)

Dear Friends. *NEW DRIVER*
Working Enhancements: *Sound Blaster XFi MB5, Dolby Digital Live, DTS Interactive, DTS Surround Sensation UltraPC, Dolby Home Theater (Virtual Speaker and Dolby ProLogic II).
(NOTES: Compatible with Windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10, including Creators Update; Modified by ME; Test Mode must be enabled)
Link below:

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2boyRmD3QPrR7Q4MnQ*


----------



## nowskowski (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello,
I've got a problem with drivers on Lenovo Y50-70, Windows 10.

1. Build-in subwoofer is incredibly distorted, even setting "Internal Subwoofer" on 1 creates wall of distorted sound
2. Using a S/PDIF, can't get DTS Neo to work or I'm doing something wrong. Enabled DTS Interactive but NEO simply won't work. Dolby Home Theater works but I'm not a fan of Pro Logic.
3. Sound Blaster drivers should work on realtek? I'm getting no supported device error


----------



## byu1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Dear Friends. *NEW DRIVER*
> Working Enhancements: *Sound Blaster XFi MB5, Dolby Digital Live, DTS Interactive, DTS Surround Sensation UltraPC, Dolby Home Theater (Virtual Speaker and Dolby ProLogic II).
> (NOTES: Compatible with Windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10, including Creators Update; Modified by ME; Test Mode must be enabled)
> Link below:
> ...



Hello.

I'm confused.   your file include mod for Sound blaster and realtek?  Because previous mod from does not work anymore in creator update so I recently obtained a sound blaster x-fi Titanium.   I found out DTS connect and dolby digital does not work on SPDIF, only on speakers, and I contacted sound blaster tech support, they could not solve the problem,  then later found out when I set to speakers to default in windows audio,  DTS and DDL become available but I only have a sound bar connected to SPDIF out and nothing connected to speakers, it is strange but works for now.  Realteak still not working with mods from page 37 and 68 (Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers Windows 7, 8 and 8.1) .

you file fix both? 

what is sound blaster x-fi MB5?  does it replace sound blaster control software from windows 10 drivers?  (http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=126331)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 30, 2017)

byu1 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm confused.   your file include mod for Sound blaster and realtek?  Because previous mod from does not work anymore in creator update so I recently obtained a sound blaster x-fi Titanium.   I found out DTS connect and dolby digital does not work on SPDIF, only on speakers, and I contacted sound blaster tech support, they could not solve the problem,  then later found out when I set to speakers to default in windows audio,  DTS and DDL become available but I only have a sound bar connected to SPDIF out and nothing connected to speakers, it is strange but works for now.  Realteak still not working with mods from page 37 and 68 (Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers Windows 7, 8 and 8.1) .
> 
> ...



Sound Blaster works perfectly here


----------



## byu1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Sound Blaster works perfectly here




is it a extra software or does it replace sound blaster control panel?  

The realtek mod included fix realktek DTS and DDL in creator update?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 30, 2017)

byu1 said:


> is it a extra software or does it replace sound blaster control panel?
> 
> The realtek mod included fix realktek DTS and DDL in creator update?



In my case, yes. But if you want you can opt for the version that ONLY includes Sound Blaster if you have problems.

https://ibhkcg-ch3301.files.1drv.co...6-7wQzUM2CwW7rb1LJU9dQVMS-szJXus/1.png?psid=1

https://irhkcg-ch3301.files.1drv.co...Y851u55Sjw7wMBa0sPIEJi9KEMqM3Gor/3.png?psid=1


I did not get to test because I do not have the toslink cable.


----------



## byu1 (Apr 30, 2017)

OTE="Alan Finote, post: 3648388, member: 170292"]In my case, yes. But if you want you can opt for the version that ONLY includes Sound Blaster if you have problems.

https://ibhkcg-ch3301.files.1drv.co...6-7wQzUM2CwW7rb1LJU9dQVMS-szJXus/1.png?psid=1

https://irhkcg-ch3301.files.1drv.co...Y851u55Sjw7wMBa0sPIEJi9KEMqM3Gor/3.png?psid=1


I did not get to test because I do not have the toslink cable.[/QUOTE]


what about realtek?  does your file fix the problem in creator update?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 30, 2017)

byu1 said:


> OTE="Alan Finote, post: 3648388, member: 170292"]In my case, yes. But if you want you can opt for the version that ONLY includes Sound Blaster if you have problems.
> 
> https://ibhkcg-ch3301.files.1drv.co...6-7wQzUM2CwW7rb1LJU9dQVMS-szJXus/1.png?psid=1
> 
> ...


----------



## byu1 (Apr 30, 2017)

I think I tried this one before, it worked before creator update, but not after.


----------



## itachimendes (May 1, 2017)

windows 10 build 16184 fixed yeahhhhhhhhh
""

Some audio drivers have an “encoding Audio Processing Object” feature; this is commonly known as “Dolby Digital Live” or “DTS Connect”. This takes the output of the Windows audio engine mix, encodes it (as Dolby Digital, DTS, or some other format) and sends it out over a S/PDIF optical link for decoding by an external audio receiver. An issue was introduced which resulted in this feature no longer working, which is now fixed.
"


----------



## byu1 (May 1, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> windows 10 build 16184 fixed yeahhhhhhhhh
> ""
> 
> Some audio drivers have an “encoding Audio Processing Object” feature; this is commonly known as “Dolby Digital Live” or “DTS Connect”. This takes the output of the Windows audio engine mix, encodes it (as Dolby Digital, DTS, or some other format) and sends it out over a S/PDIF optical link for decoding by an external audio receiver. An issue was introduced which resulted in this feature no longer working, which is now fixed.
> "




Maybe.  I tested on build 16184 with mod file from Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers Windows 7, 8,10, page #1681.  When I click on test a sound on DTS and DDL, no error( fail to a tone) .


----------



## itachimendes (May 1, 2017)

byu1 said:


> Maybe.  I tested on build 16184 with mod file from Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers Windows 7, 8,10, page #1681.  When I click on test a sound on DTS and DDL, no error( fail to a tone) .



Send me unlocked .DLL (2.81) pls


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 1, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> Send me unlocked .DLL (2.81) pls


Thank you very much I hope that you like me and thank me for the mod can you test my mod second archive and send screenshots of your spdif device to see are you have dolby digital output and dolby digital live output or not the archive is Dj Urko - realtek_hda_8090_Dolby_Harman_SRS_PCEE4viaSPDIF&HDMI you must have dolby home theater 4 and and dolby digital plus home theatre so dont forget to install dolby tuning and profile creator first I dont have spdif device so I need to someone who can test my mod its only for dolby digital live Link to Download is https://1drv.ms/f/s!AkGtxiGigudSo2xfdo7zyDlHd-qg


----------



## byu1 (May 1, 2017)

I wish if people can make a patched mod file with 6.0.1.8125, Windows 10 Creators Update and Later Servicing Drivers, (http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=realtek+media), with DDL and DTS ready.


----------



## itachimendes (May 1, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> Thank you very much I hope that you like me and thank me for the mod can you test my mod second archive and send screenshots of your spdif device to see are you have dolby digital output and dolby digital live output or not the archive is Dj Urko - realtek_hda_8090_Dolby_Harman_SRS_PCEE4viaSPDIF&HDMI you must have dolby home theater 4 and and dolby digital plus home theatre so dont forget to install dolby tuning and profile creator first I dont have spdif device so I need to someone who can test my mod its only for dolby digital live Link to Download is https://1drv.ms/f/s!AkGtxiGigudSo2xfdo7zyDlHd-qg



I will try


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 1, 2017)

you can write me in my topic https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ek-hd-audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/ dont forget do enable test mode and disable driver signature enforcement


----------



## byu1 (May 1, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Sound Blaster works perfectly here




I installed sound blaster x-fi MB5.  could not get it to work like the picture in your post.  what should I do?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 2, 2017)

byu1 said:


> I installed sound blaster x-fi MB5.  could not get it to work like the picture in your post.  what should I do?
> 
> View attachment 87350
> 
> View attachment 87351



The solution is here.

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/3g2zrvifx2qad/3.-_Activador
http://download1346.mediafire.com/wqs5t052hb0g/hbimbfmd310ccfo/2.-GenKGA3.exe.7z

*CAUTION:* First, run the GenKGA4.exe file and extract the files to the preconfigured directory. Then open the GenKGA3.exe.7z file and extract the GenKGA3.exe file to the Local Disk of the system (example C: \), along with the RUN.bat file and execute both, respectively (1st - GenKGA3.exe; - RUN.bat). Then restart the computer and you're done, just try it. (DO NOT FORGET TO DISABLATE YOUR ANTI-VIRUS BEFORE STARTING THE PROCESS, BY TREATING A POSITIVE FLASK).

Download GenKGA4.exe & GenKGA3.exe.7z Files Only

You do not need to uninstall the audio driver or Sound Blaster


----------



## nowskowski (May 2, 2017)

GenKGA3.exe link is dead.


----------



## erpguy53 (May 2, 2017)

wow, Alan's realtek x-fi mb5 mod driver worked, even with a very old Realtek ALC861 audio chipset on my old Intel motherboard, though I had to modify the hdxrt.inf file to include my hardware ID on it because the INF file originally didn't have it (it begins with "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0861")

the sound blaster x-fi mb5 package included in the modded realtek package is kinda outdated.  get the latest version of x-fimb5 from either Gigabyte or Sagernotebook.com which is v1.00.19 (and is compatible with Win10 anniversary update & higher as well as with Win7 & Win8.x):
http://www.sagernotebook.com/drivers/audio/P6x0HX/win10/04_SBX.exe
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_audio_xfi-mb5.zip
http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_audio_xfi-mb5.zip
I use these newer versions rather than the one included in the modded realtek driver package

to answer byu1's question of what Sound Blaster X-FI MB5 does, look at this page:
http://www.creative.com/oem/products/software/x-fimb5.asp
X-FI MB5 was released only to PC manufacturers & board makers like Acer, Dell, Gigabyte & Sager.



Derek12 said:


> My Realtek control panel is different and doesn't have any SRS option (used your patched installer)
> 
> WTF
> 
> View attachment 85336



you are using an ASUS motherboard or laptop, Derek12?  what kind?
On my friend's custom built PC with an ASUS M5A78L-M LE/USB3 board, I get an ASUS specific realtek audio control panel (a black one) no matter what version of audio drivers (modded or unmodded) - the control panel thingy is hardcoded in the audio drivers based on your realtek audio hardware device ID and cannot be changed.


----------



## Derek12 (May 2, 2017)

erpguy53 said:


> you are using an ASUS motherboard or laptop, Derek12?  what kind?
> On my friend's custom built PC with an ASUS M5A78L-M LE/USB3 board, I get an ASUS specific realtek audio control panel (a black one) no matter what version of audio drivers (modded or unmodded) - the control panel thingy is hardcoded in the audio drivers based on your realtek audio hardware device ID and cannot be changed.



Correct  I am using an Asus motherbard! and that patched driver doesn't work there as no SRS button is avaliable in that interface


----------



## byu1 (May 2, 2017)

nowskowski said:


> GenKGA3.exe link is dead.




yep. the link is dead.  searched all over the web, could not find a working one.


----------



## erpguy53 (May 2, 2017)

byu1 said:


> yep. the link is dead.  searched all over the web, could not find a working one.



the GenKGA3.exe file is bundled inside moonshinenite's modded realtek audio driver package (I know because I've used his modded drivers before):
https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag7Jjz6jWP5Nin_u96m33DwIooPz
you have to download the entire package and use a file archiving tool like 7zip to extract the GenKGA3 file


----------



## byu1 (May 3, 2017)

erpguy53 said:


> wow, Alan's realtek x-fi mb5 mod driver worked, even with a very old Realtek ALC861 audio chipset on my old Intel motherboard, though I had to modify the hdxrt.inf file to include my hardware ID on it because the INF file originally didn't have it (it begins with "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0861")
> 
> the sound blaster x-fi mb5 package included in the modded realtek package is kinda outdated.  get the latest version of x-fimb5 from either Gigabyte or Sagernotebook.com which is v1.00.19 (and is compatible with Win10 anniversary update & higher as well as with Win7 & Win8.x):
> http://www.sagernotebook.com/drivers/audio/P6x0HX/win10/04_SBX.exe
> ...




Yes I have 1.0019 originally downloaded from station-drivers.com

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=353&func=select&id=415&lang=en

I just tried the step from alan Finote from post #57.  still same error.

should I uninstall the existing one try one of listed?


----------



## ifpmaximus34 (May 4, 2017)

byu1 said:


> Yes I have 1.0019 originally downloaded from station-drivers.com
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=353&func=select&id=415&lang=en
> 
> ...



yea same error to have alc887 mabye it just dosent support no matter what


----------



## erpguy53 (May 5, 2017)

byu1 & ifpmaximus34:

try moonshitenite's modded drivers from his 7960 driver package from the link  (that's where I got the genkga3.exe file).  first try 7960, if that one doesn't make x-fimb5 work, then try the 7747 version - that one does work on my system for sure.
You need to remove both existing realtek audio drivers & x-fimb5 software before installing his modded drivers & x-fi mb5.

Also, right after installing the Sound Blaster X-FI MB5 software, *do not restart the computer right away*.  When given the choices to restart right now or restart later after installing x-fi mb5, choose to restart later and immediately run all the genkga files (genkga4.exe, genkga3.exe, dat.exe & last but not least the run.bat files) from moonshinenite's "activador" folder.  then restart the computer and load x-fi mb5.

still I want to know the hardware device IDs for your Realtek HD Audio devices:

I've gotten X-FI MB5 to work with my old Intel motherboard with ALC861 audio using this ID:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0861&SUBSYS_8086C601




Derek12 said:


> Correct  I am using an Asus motherbard! and that patched driver doesn't work there as no SRS button is avaliable in that interface



You need to install a separate SRS control panel app from DJ Urko's modded realtek audio driver package.

Here's the ASUS Realtek audio manager app on my friend's ASUS M5A78L-M LE/USB3 motherboard:




his board uses Realtek ALC887 audio with the following hardware ID:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_10438576
Always installed thru the HDXRT4.INF file because that specific ID is mentioned on there


----------



## ifpmaximus34 (May 5, 2017)

erpguy53 said:


> buy1 & ifpmaximus34:
> 
> try moonshitenite's modded drivers from his 7960 driver package from the link  (that's where I got the genkga3.exe file).  first try 7960, if that one doesn't make x-fimb5 work, then try the 7747 version - that one does work on my system for sure.
> You need to remove both existing realtek audio drivers & x-fimb5 software before installing his modded drivers & x-fi mb5.
> ...



here is my id:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_104386C7&REV_1003
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_104386C7
also i have windows 10 x64 home edition creator update latest updates if that helps


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 5, 2017)

ifpmaximus34 said:


> here is my id:
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_104386C7&REV_1003
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_104386C7
> also i have windows 10 x64 home edition creator update latest updates if that helps


but the problem is that SRS premium sound and x-fi mb5 cannot work together


----------



## erpguy53 (May 5, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> but the problem is that SRS premium sound and x-fi mb5 cannot work together



that's ok - I can live with that; it's always been that way.  i don't need the SRS stuff when I have X-FI MB5 installed on some realtek audio chipsets that can handle it.

this recent screenshot of my friend's asus m5a78l-m le/usb3 board with x-fimb5 working might make byu1 & ifpmaximus34 scratch their heads:





the sbx pro studio options are colored which means it's working.  by the way, his computer is using Win10 v1607 (anniversary update) and realtek audio driver R2.81 (6.0.1.8036) & made a copy of the HDXMB3H.INF file and edited it to include his specific ID on there; I pretty much did my own mod.  I may update his machine to the v1703 release when some of the creators update bugs get worked out.

I also used the specified version of mbapo264.dll file seen in the screenshot to make x-fi mb5 work.  newer versions of the mbapo232.dll & mbapo264.dll files (v1.2.16.102 & higher) have audio id restrictions on them and support fewer realtek audio chipsets.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 6, 2017)

erpguy53 said:


> wow, Alan's realtek x-fi mb5 mod driver worked, even with a very old Realtek ALC861 audio chipset on my old Intel motherboard, though I had to modify the hdxrt.inf file to include my hardware ID on it because the INF file originally didn't have it (it begins with "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0861")
> 
> the sound blaster x-fi mb5 package included in the modded realtek package is kinda outdated.  get the latest version of x-fimb5 from either Gigabyte or Sagernotebook.com which is v1.00.19 (and is compatible with Win10 anniversary update & higher as well as with Win7 & Win8.x):
> http://www.sagernotebook.com/drivers/audio/P6x0HX/win10/04_SBX.exe
> ...



ERPGUY53, LINK UPDATED WITH YOUR REALTEK CHIP HARDWARE ID INCLUDED:
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0861"

"*OBS: TEST MODE MUST BE ENABLED OR DISABLE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT IN YOUR SYSTEM; COMMAND FOR TEST MODE: bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON and restart, REVERT TEST MODE: bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF and restart"*

http://www.mediafire.com/file/03l4bmtk1chi7l4/Realtek_SBX.7z

"*SOUND BLASTER VERSION INCLUDED IN THIS PACKAGE: 1.00.19"*


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 6, 2017)

erpguy53 said:


> that's ok - I can live with that; it's always been that way.  i don't need the SRS stuff when I have X-FI MB5 installed on some realtek audio chipsets that can handle it.
> 
> this recent screenshot of my friend's asus m5a78l-m le/usb3 board with x-fimb5 working might make byu1 & ifpmaximus34 scratch their heads:
> 
> ...




This method did not work here


----------



## itachimendes (May 6, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> ERPGUY53, LINK UPDATED WITH YOUR REALTEK CHIP HARDWARE ID INCLUDED:
> "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0861"
> 
> "*OBS: TEST MODE MUST BE ENABLED OR DISABLE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT IN YOUR SYSTEM; COMMAND FOR TEST MODE: bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON and restart, REVERT TEST MODE: bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF and restart"*
> ...





Dolby digital live & dts connect????


----------



## PedroBurito (May 6, 2017)

Hi guys,
i had to reinstall after a HDD failure and now i cant get the patched drivers to work.
Its win 10 build 1703 (creators update?), test mode is enabled.
I used the driver package i had from the previous install and made sure the rltkapo64.dll is patched.
Stereo is working just fine but if i want to set the optical output to DTS it fails, saying
---------------------------
Error!
---------------------------
Format not supported by the device.
---------------------------
OK
---------------------------

The test playback for DTS and DD in the Supported Formats tab is working, the one in the Advanced tab where one can choose the default is not.

fun fact: the install on the broken HDD was also build 1703, but was an update, not a fresh install like this. There i'm pretty sure i did not have the "Spatial sound" option in any of the playback device properties nor when right-clicking the windows volume control icon

Mainboard is P8P67 with an ALC892
The driver package is Asus_Realtek_Audio_V7848_20160617, but the realtek R280 and R281 also fail with the same error.
Any help would be appreciated. I dont want or need any of the virtual surround or srs stuff. Just plain DTS would be great.

PS: i dont really get whats up with all the soundblaster XFI stuff? is this related?

edit: spelling


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 6, 2017)

PedroBurito said:


> Hi guys,
> i had to reinstall after a HDD failure and now i cant get the patched drivers to work.
> Its win 10 build 1703 (creators update?), test mode is enabled.
> I used the driver package i had from the previous install and made sure the rltkapo64.dll is patched.
> ...



Go to the Windows Registry, under "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Windows \ Current Version \ Audio", create a 32-bit DWORD entry named DisableProtectedAudioDG and set the value to 1. Then reboot your PC and try testing again.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 6, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> Dolby digital live & dts connect????



No in this package.


----------



## itachimendes (May 6, 2017)

PedroBurito said:


> Hi guys,
> i had to reinstall after a HDD failure and now i cant get the patched drivers to work.
> Its win 10 build 1703 (creators update?), test mode is enabled.
> I used the driver package i had from the previous install and made sure the rltkapo64.dll is patched.
> ...


@Pedro Burito
MS Brocken DDL & DTS in this build!

Now fixed in insider build 16184


----------



## itachimendes (May 6, 2017)

@Alan Finote
Not work for me


----------



## davidm71 (May 6, 2017)

Hi,

I've been trying to mod my Dell  9343 XPS 13 Realtek ALC3263 drivers to a newer version. Problem is Dell has not updated their audio drivers since 2015  however they have newer version for the Dell 9350 XPS 13 with Realtek ALC3266. Have tried replacing device id's in the driver with out success. Wish I could use these modded drivers but the lack of keyboard stubs to raise or lower the audio would be lacking. Though would love to learn how to mod the audio drivers and add the xfi features on a dell with the newer version if its possible. Can someone please point me in the right direction?

Thank you


----------



## itachimendes (May 6, 2017)

My dream: 
-DDL & DTS over HDMI.
Realtek is much complicate


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 6, 2017)

New Link *FIXED*:
http://www55.zippyshare.com/v/kXqOEtYd/file.html

1º - *UNINSTALL YOUR REALTEK DRIVER*
2º - *ENABLE TEST MODE (bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON)*
3º - *RESTART THE COMPUTER*
4º - *INSTALL THE REALTEK MODDED DRIVER (NO RESTART)*
5º - *INSTALL THE SOUND BLASTER XFI MB5 (ver 1.00.19) (NO RESTART)*
6º - *OPEN DIRECTORY "%programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock" and execute KGAGen.exe (DISABLE YOUR ANTIVIRUS BEFORE EXECUTE THIS FILE)*
7º - *RESTART COMPUTER AND ENJOY THE FEATURES OF SOUND BLASTER.*


----------



## itachimendes (May 6, 2017)

Thks.
Because the other not worked!

Now will try this...and send img if work


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 6, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> Thks.
> Because the other not worked!
> 
> Now will try this...and send img if work



This is fixed and functionally.

This one I already tested


----------



## PedroBurito (May 7, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Go to the Windows Registry, under "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Windows \ Current Version \ Audio", create a 32-bit DWORD entry named DisableProtectedAudioDG and set the value to 1. Then reboot your PC and try testing again.


I have this setting. I believe the patcher tool would also adds this. Also have it in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio
No idea how it ends up there


itachimendes said:


> @Pedro Burito
> MS Brocken DDL & DTS in this build!
> 
> Now fixed in insider build 16184


Too bad i'm not on insider. Just dont feel like using a microsoft account. Also why did it work after installing the creators update? is it only  a problem with new install? Maybe one can disable that spatial sound stuff for good and get dts back?


----------



## itachimendes (May 7, 2017)

Only in 16184 man.
Just download build and install!
MS Account is not necessary


----------



## itachimendes (May 7, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> This is fixed and functionally.
> 
> This one I already tested




Worked here! But i don't liked.
Because is only for analogic.....not for spdif.

Better if it were SoundBlaster Z


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 7, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> Worked here! But i don't liked.
> Because is only for analogic.....not for spdif.
> 
> Better if it were SoundBlaster Z


@itachimendes THIS IS MY SOUND BLASTER SETTINGS FILE: 
http://www110.zippyshare.com/v/WcJNKrCl/file.html
Sound Optimized.


----------



## itachimendes (May 8, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> @itachimendes THIS IS MY SOUND BLASTER SETTINGS FILE:
> http://www110.zippyshare.com/v/WcJNKrCl/file.html
> Sound Optimized.



I put in "win64" setup folder?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 8, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> I put in "win64" setup folder?


Open the Sound Blaster interface, click Import, and select the XML file.


----------



## Fabiano (May 8, 2017)

So guys

All I care for is DTS and DDS, that being said they need to be working in the format selection window so you can output trough toslink/optical, otherwise it is useless, you just don't have DTS.

My question is: Was anyone with the Win10 creators + his drivers been able to output DTS/DDS ?

alc 1220


----------



## byu1 (May 9, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> New Link *FIXED*:
> http://www55.zippyshare.com/v/kXqOEtYd/file.html
> 
> 1º - *UNINSTALL YOUR REALTEK DRIVER*
> ...




whats fixed?  what new? 

I still could not get MB5 to work.  is it update in this one?

I was looking at some sound terms and I noticed you listed in (#40), *Sound Blaster XFi MB5, Dolby Digital Live, DTS Interactive, DTS Surround Sensation UltraPC, Dolby Home Theater (Virtual Speaker and Dolby ProLogic II).  *
is it in realtek or MB5?


----------



## Fabiano (May 9, 2017)

I can get MB5 to work with alc 1220 but the sound is really bad, really lacking any depth


----------



## itachimendes (May 9, 2017)

Fabiano said:


> So guys
> 
> All I care for is DTS and DDS, that being said they need to be working in the format selection window so you can output trough toslink/optical, otherwise it is useless, you just don't have DTS.
> 
> ...



@Fabiano
DDL & DTS working perfectly in win10 creators 16184 or newer! (Win10 14393 too)

My alc892 with unlocked Realtek 6.0.1.8125


----------



## Fabiano (May 9, 2017)

Eh, Im not into this Windows insider thing, I just want MS to fix it.


----------



## itachimendes (May 9, 2017)

Fabiano said:


> Eh, Im not into this Windows insider thing, I just want MS to fix it.


 @Fabiano what your build?


----------



## Fabiano (May 9, 2017)

Windows 10 pro 15063.250.

I can live with this X-Fi MB5, problem is the sound is lacking very much any depth on my ALC 1220


----------



## itachimendes (May 9, 2017)

@Fabiano very people says "Features on Demand Pack" fix DDL DTS in 1607-15063


----------



## byu1 (May 9, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> @Fabiano
> DDL & DTS working perfectly in win10 creators 16184 or newer! (Win10 14393 too)
> 
> My alc892 with unlocked Realtek 6.0.1.8125
> View attachment 87708 View attachment 87709




not in 15063.


----------



## PedroBurito (May 11, 2017)

OK Thanks everyone. Now on 16188 (Fast Ring) and DTS is working! You need a MS account to get the Insider shit. But you dont need to log on with it. Just to download.


----------



## bogdan1101 (May 14, 2017)

Dont work in 15063 build.


----------



## erpguy53 (May 20, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> ERPGUY53, LINK UPDATED WITH YOUR REALTEK CHIP HARDWARE ID INCLUDED:
> "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0861"
> 
> "*OBS: TEST MODE MUST BE ENABLED OR DISABLE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT IN YOUR SYSTEM; COMMAND FOR TEST MODE: bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON and restart, REVERT TEST MODE: bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF and restart"*
> ...



thanks Alan but you forgot to add the following registry key in your modded HDXRT.INF file:

HKLM,"SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\AUDIO",DisableProtectedAudioDG,0x10001,0x00000001

*very important!  *otherwise the MBAPO2 files you've packaged won't work.  I kinda added the "DisableProtectedAudioDG" reg entries in the [RtkHD.DelReg] and [GUIInformation.AddReg] sections of the INF file when I make my own Realtek mods.  I'm pretty sure DJ Urko's (and gamespirit's) realtek mods have that "DisableProtectedAudioDG" reg entry in the INF file.

I may try this mod on my friend's computer with the ASUS board and will update to the Windows 10 build 15063 release.

By the way, I don't need dolby digital live & dts connect because almost all my PCs with realtek audio don't have any spdif digital audio out ports and I'm just using plain speakers thru analog audio out jacks.


----------



## JustWantSomeNiceSound (May 26, 2017)

Hello guys, I'm kind of new here, all I want is DDL and DTS, what do I have to do? Enabling test mode and disabling driver sig check is no problem.

I have the MSI Z170a Gaming Pro Carbon and my Windows 10 Pro version is [Version 10.0.14393]

What can I do to get it working?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 26, 2017)

GUYS, NEW DRIVER:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-80#post-3665636

Version: 6.0.1.8158 x64


----------



## mrcnksf (May 30, 2017)

Anything working for ver.1703 'Creators Edition' (rumors They have messed up with DDL soundcard drivers)


----------



## itachimendes (May 31, 2017)

mrcnksf said:


> Anything working for ver.1703 'Creators Edition' (rumors They have messed up with DDL soundcard drivers)



worked for me


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 2, 2017)

Realtek 8158 @Alan Finote  Driver: working win10 14393.*** & Creators Update Too!!


----------



## byu1 (Jun 20, 2017)

is it possible to use realtek and sound blaster at same time?  I bought a Bluetooth has transmitter connected to sound blaster optical out and soundbar connected reatelk optical out for main audio out.   How can I use realtek and soundblaster at same time?


----------



## Fixx (Aug 11, 2017)

2.82 is released. Anyone tried it with patcher?


----------



## dargissimo (Aug 12, 2017)

lillo6 said:


> Hello guys, I managed to successfully install the drivers on Windows 10 x64 14393 (GIGABYTE FX GAMING REV 1.1).View attachment 85331 I put a little guide. sorry for my english, I'm Italian
> 
> UNINSTALL AUDIO DRIVER REALTEK
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, this is the only one that works for me on Win 10 Enterprise 1703 Creators Update. Easy to install with no problem just one with finding the R2.80 download link. It is not possible to download from realtek officiel site so here is link for those who need it: https://mega.nz/#!sgQBEABb!mbbsYWiLCWRFYICNN_1zplUjyFQ1VSeFb-krdStOvZM

WORKS FOR 64-bit WINDOWS 10 CREATORS UPDATE (build 1703)

I highly recommend to use with VoiceMeeter Banana when you have full control on audio sources, routing, mapping, with this moded driver and Dolby Digital Live you are able to use all 7.1 channels with custom routing to stereo or other virtualizations and EQ with easy volume settings for each source independently.


----------



## byu1 (Aug 12, 2017)

dargissimo said:


> Thank you very much, this is the only one that works for me on Win 10 Enterprise 1703 Creators Update. Easy to install with no problem just one with finding the R2.80 download link. It is not possible to download from realtek officiel site so here is link for those who need it: https://mega.nz/#!sgQBEABb!mbbsYWiLCWRFYICNN_1zplUjyFQ1VSeFb-krdStOvZM
> 
> WORKS FOR 64-bit WINDOWS 10 CREATORS UPDATE (build 1703)
> 
> I highly recommend to use with VoiceMeeter Banana when you have full control on audio sources, routing, mapping, with this moded driver and Dolby Digital Live you are able to use all 7.1 channels with custom routing to stereo or other virtualizations and EQ with easy volume settings for each source independently.



what is VoiceMeeter Banana?  is it included in this file?


----------



## dargissimo (Aug 13, 2017)

byu1 said:


> what is VoiceMeeter Banana?  is it included in this file?


VoiceMeeter Banana is virtual mix software, not included in this installation, you can google it for yourself , it is just m recommendation for people that are looking for better audio management.


----------



## logimen (Aug 23, 2017)

Installed it on my Z170 Pro Gaming with ALC1150 and cant get it working. Device manager says he cant verify driver signature and turns off my device 
How to work around this ?


----------



## sakrahaxn (Aug 23, 2017)

logimen said:


> Installed it on my Z170 Pro Gaming with ALC1150 and cant get it working. Device manager says he cant verify driver signature and turns off my device
> How to work around this ?


you need to disable driver signature enforcement:
http://www.drivethelife.com/windows...e-enforcement-on-windows-10-8-7-xp-vista.html


----------



## logimen (Aug 23, 2017)

sakrahaxn said:


> you need to disable driver signature enforcement:
> http://www.drivethelife.com/windows...e-enforcement-on-windows-10-8-7-xp-vista.html



Hmm. Tried this but effect is the same. No realtek hd audio device, turned off in device manager.

EDIT:
Ok I got it working  Must do another restart with DSE off. Thanks

EDIT 2:
Nope. After another restart again device turned off. Can't permanently disable DSE, dont know why. Some error occured when trying from command prompt as administrator


----------



## sakrahaxn (Aug 23, 2017)

logimen said:


> Hmm. Tried this but effect is the same. No realtek hd audio device, turned off in device manager.
> 
> EDIT:
> Ok I got it working  Must do another restart with DSE off. Thanks
> ...


I had the same problems as you. I got the alc 892 Chip nur what worked for me was the method from User djovinov: download the patch, patch the two dlls, install driver. My experience is that at first it uninstalls the old Driver then needs to Restart. Do this and before Restart disable driver signature Enforcement. Then After booting the patched driver installs (you need to allow to install unsigned driver). After that you don't immediately restart, open regedit and create dword32 like djovinov explained. Then Restart. Thats how it worked for me


----------



## dvojinov (Sep 3, 2017)

you can check here who ever wants to  : http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/


----------



## itachimendes (Sep 7, 2017)

Last driver with ddl & dts-connect ??? Pls


----------



## dvojinov (Sep 7, 2017)

check link above , however there is ongoing issue with DTS, new realtek or asus  drivers on ASUS boards so far quite  a  number of different type of on-board audio chipsets are affected ...unfortunately


----------



## sifupepe (Sep 9, 2017)

hi, how to use again the microfono?, because doesnt work more, with the modified driver for dolby,dts and sound blaster x-fi, all softwares works perfect and the driver, but the microfono doesnt work more!

thank you for the answer


----------



## Dstom (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi guys

New to forum  -  I am getting a better external 7.1 receiver with HDMI input and want to see if I can enable the HDMI audio from the port on my Maximus Hero 7 mobo.

Am currently running:
Win 10 Pro 1703 15063.608
High Definition Audio Device driver: Microsoft 10.0.15063.502
Soundblaster Audigy Rx
Toslink to current reciever

Could you advise as to the best procedure to install best modded/patched Realtek drivers to enable proper 7.1 and Dolby? I do remember uninstalling my default Realtek drivers when I added the SB card as it was the only way I could get the card to work

Many thanks


----------



## Technoboy (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello guys,

I have an ASUS Prime X370-Pro and Windows 10 and I would like to use DTS-connect.
However none of the modified drivers seem to work. I don't see any DTS-connect sign anywhere.
Can somebody please help me or update the modified drivers?


----------



## NGeo (Oct 16, 2017)

Any updates on how to unlock the latest version for ALC1150?


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 19, 2017)

DDL & DTS Doesn't work on Fall Creators Update


----------



## NGeo (Nov 2, 2017)

Any updates regarding R2.82?


----------



## NGeo (Nov 3, 2017)

Ok I have managed to make it work with the *R2.72* in *Windows Fall Update and ALC1150 on ASUS Z170*. You follow the classic procedure by disabling Driver Signature and adding the registry value. All DTS interactive, Dolby Digital and Prologic enabled. You can find the driver here:
https://mega.nz/#!tQFzxCjZ!v0Y2wlkF0JBkdWXJnjQJO--CqqByS3WSLn6r7k_Ex8I


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 5, 2017)

NGeo said:


> Any updates regarding R2.82?



R2.73 started to implement the EFX/SFX/MFX reg entries for Win8.1 & Win10 so they don't quite work like they used to on these versions of Windows.


----------



## Xrailer (Nov 11, 2017)

NGeo said:


> Ok I have managed to make it work with the *R2.72* in *Windows Fall Update and ALC1150 on ASUS Z170*. You follow the classic procedure by disabling Driver Signature and adding the registry value. All DTS interactive, Dolby Digital and Prologic enabled. You can find the driver here:
> https://mega.nz/#!tQFzxCjZ!v0Y2wlkF0JBkdWXJnjQJO--CqqByS3WSLn6r7k_Ex8I



WORKED!!! for me i have dts activate on the p8p67-m with the last w10 update


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 11, 2017)

NGeo said:


> Ok I have managed to make it work with the *R2.72* in *Windows Fall Update and ALC1150 on ASUS Z170*. You follow the classic procedure by disabling Driver Signature and adding the registry value. All DTS interactive, Dolby Digital and Prologic enabled. You can find the driver here:
> https://mega.nz/#!tQFzxCjZ!v0Y2wlkF0JBkdWXJnjQJO--CqqByS3WSLn6r7k_Ex8I


nothing much to work here as with 7 series of old driver it still works for me without any modification on my Z170A with official drivers form Asus , well known fact , the issue is 8 sries of driver which lost ASUS DTS I support . You could spare yourself with trouble and just use that , also explained on my page and even an active link pointed to the official drivers , but  as you people cant read or just dont understand ..well have it your way  
I had a very nasty and aggressive emailing with Asus ( pronounced ANUS from now on) and after some unpleasant exchange this is the answer they gave , obviously they are aware of DTS Interactive issue with ASUS motherboard and new series of drivers but are lazy as FUCK to do something about it :
"
Dear valued customer,


Regarding the below problem, we have forward this case to the responsible department of our Headquarters, in order to examine if it’s going to be a new release of the Audio driver with DTS support. We will inform as soon as possible."

Best Regards

Asus Help Desk"

And if you ASUS users would do some fucking homework and contact this idiots @ ANUS support it all could be over much sooner . ALSO an ACTIVE LINK PROVIDED ON MY PAGE ! Disappointing !


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 6, 2017)

here are the latest ASUS based Realtek audio drivers I found - v8261 & v8273. (both are 700Mb+ in size)


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks however  Im off this boat, have enough of Realtek BS and Asus retards. Have a SB Z now and finaly found peace.


----------



## janglehopper (Dec 7, 2017)

Hiya,

Was hoping for some quick input.

My general questions are:

1.) Is this working? ha.
2.) Should i try an updated driver?

My hardware is a GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 motherboard with a ALC1150 sound device.
Im running this into an old Onkyo AV unit, and im forced to do that multichannel because the unit is so old i think it may only do 720p which makes it so using the HDMI pass through a non viable option. The unit does support DST and Dolby among other formats.
It's a 7.1 system.
Windows 10, pretty sure up to date.

Anyhow, i went ahead and did the user Ngeo install "_Ok I have managed to make it work with the *R2.72* in *Windows Fall Update and ALC1150 on ASUS Z170*. You follow the classic procedure by disabling Driver Signature and adding the registry value. All DTS interactive, Dolby Digital and Prologic enabled. You can find the driver here:
https://mega.nz/#!tQFzxCjZ!v0Y2wlkF0JBkdWXJnjQJO--CqqByS3WSLn6r7k_Ex8I_"

That went smoothly and it did create both a DTS and Dolby tab in my audio speaker properties (5.1 though, but im assuming thats correct).

The only weird things are...

in the default Speaker audio formats it does NOT list DTS or Dolby.  I expected something like this (this is not a picture of my setup, mine is 'missing DTS and/or Dolby)








and in the Supported Formats page, it doesn't list any of that either. I was assuming i would see something like this.






But instead i see something like this (sorry, this is not a screenshot of my setup, im at work). as you can see its missing the formats tab all together.








I also notice all those 'correct' settings ive run across on the internet are usually under optical or hdmi, and i'm looking under Speakers since i'm running multichannel. Maybe all and all that's the 'problem'. Maybe its all fine.


So, what do you think?

1) Is everything working fine since i do have a dolby and dts tab, its just that i lose some options since im running multichannel?

2.) im running the r2.72 driver. Should I stick with it?


Hope this all made sense. Thanks for any input.

Cheers.


----------



## NeoVolt (Dec 9, 2017)

I keep getting "Install Realtek HD Audio Driver Failure" (Error code 0x0000002)


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 12, 2017)

NeoVolt said:


> I keep getting "Install Realtek HD Audio Driver Failure" (Error code 0x0000002)



your audio device is not supported or the INF file in the driver package is referencing a non-existent file.  check the *setupapi.dev.log* file inside the \WINDOWS\INF folder and view the contents of that LOG file.  also, what is the full hardware device ID of your realtek audio device?  it should be something like this:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_10438576 (this is a realtek audio hardware ID on a certain ASUS board)

btw, the modified R2.72 pack does not support newer realtek audio devices made in late 2013 & later


----------



## ozomax1997 (Dec 20, 2017)

ive got a ALC887 audio chipset anyone know of any audio drivers better than default Realtek ones?

im a total noob to PC's in this respect so hopefully there is im using windows 10 OS Build 16299.125 

hardware id HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1462F693&REV_1003


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 20, 2017)

ozomax1997 said:


> ive got a ALC887 audio chipset anyone know of any audio drivers better than default Realtek ones?
> 
> im a total noob to PC's in this respect so hopefully there is im using windows 10 OS Build 16299.125
> 
> hardware id HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1462F693&REV_1003



hmm, a SUBSYS ID beginning with 1462 indicates you have an MSI motherboard.  what is the model of your MSI motherboard?


----------



## ozomax1997 (Dec 20, 2017)

erpguy53 said:


> hmm, a SUBSYS ID beginning with 1462 indicates you have an MSI motherboard.  what is the model of your MSI motherboard?




It's a MSI 970A SLI krait edition, any other information required I can try and give it to you



erpguy53 said:


> hmm, a SUBSYS ID beginning with 1462 indicates you have an MSI motherboard.  what is the model of your MSI motherboard?




any more information you require or should i just give up


----------



## Sbrobow (Dec 26, 2017)

The problem with test mode/load unsigned drivers is that some games (for instance: Paladins) have an anti-cheat system that prevents the game from loading when signing enforcement is turned off =\
Is there any way to enable DTS or Dolby without modded drivers?


----------



## Christophe37 (Mar 1, 2018)

Good evening,
Sorry for my English.

I have a concern for years, and I understood why my games did not pass in 5.1 to my little decoder Creative DDTS-100 connect to the 7.1 creative kit. on my TV (42 ").
-> My analog PC outputs are already used on a 5.1 creative kit, if I play on the screen of my PC (24 ") for FPS.

I had the case with my old configuration, but on the current one too.
Motherboard: MSI Z87-G45 GAMING (MS-7821)
And GeForce 780TI graphics card.

But it does not use, by default, Dolby Digital Live. RRrrrrr

I just found the mod drivers, with Dolby Digital Live.

I did the procedure.
-Uninstall the old driver.
-Restart with unsigned driver installation.
-Install the Drivers
-Add the parameter in the registry.

I now have the 5.1 optical output on my decoder DDTS-100.

My problem:

I can not find the Realteck interface permitting to configure my speakers.
I tested, only from the configurators his Windows is very limited.

I said, my PC is with Windows 10.
I used the driver: Dolby Digital Realtek Mod Windows 10 Creators Win81_R272, which is only about 90 mega.

My questions:

1) Can I find my Realteck interface?
2) This is not possible in 7.1?

Thank you, for your work, it is unacceptable that it is not available by default.


----------



## daniel_gari (Mar 6, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> ERPGUY53, LINK UPDATED WITH YOUR REALTEK CHIP HARDWARE ID INCLUDED:
> "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0861"
> 
> "*OBS: TEST MODE MUST BE ENABLED OR DISABLE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT IN YOUR SYSTEM; COMMAND FOR TEST MODE: bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON and restart, REVERT TEST MODE: bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF and restart"*
> ...




Hey I have the same error like this:



I have a Predator Trition 700 laptop with hardwareID (*parent *drop-down value ) something like this: *INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299&SUBSYS_1025120C&REV_1000\4&1a8579ce&6&0001*

Added:
I*NTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299&SUBSYS_1025120C&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299&SUBSYS_1025120C&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299&SUBSYS_1025120C&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299&SUBSYS_1025120C*

still not working. Do you know how to fix this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 6, 2018)

daniel_gari said:


> Hey I have the same error like this:
> View attachment 98008
> I have a Predator Trition 700 laptop with hardwareID (*parent *drop-down value ) something like this: *INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299&SUBSYS_1025120C&REV_1000\4&1a8579ce&6&0001*
> 
> ...



First you right-click the XFI MB5 icon and select Exit. Then you should go to the "%programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock" directory and delete all the files in it.
Once this is done, open this file in 7z format and extract the executable into the same directory mentioned above (please disable your antivirus before this operation because it is only a false positive).

Link for 7Z archive

After the extraction, run it and it will regenerate the same files that were deleted. After the process is finished, delete the executable that you extracted in the directory you mentioned, and then open Sound Blaster again through the Start Menu\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5.
Ready.

Hope this helps


----------



## zmey2000 (Mar 21, 2018)

lillo6 said:


> Hello guys, I managed to successfully install the drivers on Windows 10 x64 14393 (GIGABYTE FX GAMING REV 1.1).View attachment 85331 I put a little guide. sorry for my english, I'm Italian
> 
> UNINSTALL AUDIO DRIVER REALTEK
> 
> ...


thank you  - good work ) asus p5qld pro))) realtek1200 driver 2.82


----------



## cpx (Mar 26, 2018)

lillo6 said:


> Hello guys, I managed to successfully install the drivers on Windows 10 x64 14393 (GIGABYTE FX GAMING REV 1.1).


Have you also managed to  activate Dts Neo? It seams not from the picture.


----------



## mrcnksf (May 10, 2018)

What about spring/april update version 1803 ? is it working ?


----------



## dvojinov (May 10, 2018)

Hahah     good luck with that soon enough you will have requests for Linux, android, W95 and all sort of shit mixing virtual 3D audio and real multichanel from people that dont recognize diference btween their head from ass yet alone diference btween real multichanel audio and true one, mixing SRS, Dolby Atmos, DTS X and all sort of shit together possibly and presumably on W7 32bit  oh! not to mention special idiotic requests to make a specific driver that will magicaly turn their cheap 2ch audio laptops in full hardware dolby atmos, DTS interactive, Dolby Digital Live no matter if they dont have optical out because "encoding" doesnt have any meaning to them and hardware capabilities... Wtf is that????? .. Just give me the magic. Like I said Good Luck


----------



## mrcnksf (May 17, 2018)

dvojinov said:


> Hahah     good luck with that soon enough you will have requests for Linux, android, W95 and all sort of shit mixing virtual 3D audio and real multichanel from people that dont recognize diference btween their head from ass yet alone diference btween real multichanel audio and true one, mixing SRS, Dolby Atmos, DTS X and all sort of shit together possibly and presumably on W7 32bit  oh! not to mention special idiotic requests to make a specific driver that will magicaly turn their cheap 2ch audio laptops in full hardware dolby atmos, DTS interactive, Dolby Digital Live no matter if they dont have optical out because "encoding" doesnt have any meaning to them and hardware capabilities... Wtf is that????? .. Just give me the magic. Like I said Good Luck


Yeah I'll buy PCIe Sound Card 5.1 with SPDiF


----------



## mkanet (May 17, 2018)

For those who don't know (or haven't tried yet).  There are updated Realtek drivers that work as expected (at least for me and several others) in the below link.  No fuss to install.  Both DTSi and DDL! encoding + Dolby theater work great (nothing is missing)  I'm using the official Microsoft Catalog driver 6.0.1.8302 officially signed and WHQL tested.   This one includes the latest ASUS installer with the updated encoders (submitted by Asus to Microsoft).  The only thing I had to do was uninstall my "hacked" unsigned Realtek driver (which had DTS missing), reboot, then install this driver.

Edit:  No weird registry setting hacks necessary.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...10-dolby-digital-live-dts-interactive.228612/

There are even newer drivers dated April 10, 2018.  However, I preferred to use the latest WHQL tested drivers from Microsoft (which included the Asussetup installer needed for dts ddl encoding


----------



## BobaBrett (May 20, 2018)

mkanet said:


> For those who don't know (or haven't tried yet).  There are updated Realtek drivers that work as expected (at least for me and several others) in the below link.  No fuss to install.  Both DTSi and DDL! encoding + Dolby theater work great (nothing is missing)  I'm using the official Microsoft Catalog driver 6.0.1.8302 officially signed and WHQL tested.   This one includes the latest ASUS installer with the updated encoders (submitted by Asus to Microsoft).  The only thing I had to do was uninstall my "hacked" unsigned Realtek driver (which had DTS missing), reboot, then install this driver.
> 
> Edit:  No weird registry setting hacks necessary.
> 
> ...



That link you posted leads to this post. Just wanted to point that out. I hope you update the link soon I would like to see these updated drivers as I keep having issues with the EXTRA apo style ones. 

Thanks


----------



## OMER (Jun 27, 2018)

*SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 (Updated)
==========================*
Link is below

http://www.mediafire.com/file/tbxdqlofgv7humn/Sound_Blaster_Cinema_5_%28Updated%29.zip/file


----------



## mkanet (Jun 27, 2018)

I didn't realize that I posted the wrong URL.  Sorry about that!  I didn't realize this until I just got a notification for this forum thread today.  Here is the URL below... just download the *official Microsoft Catalog driver (which also includes the latest real "working" Asus setup installer to install the appropriate licensed DDL/DTSi encoders)*.  Youll have to uninstall any hacked/unlocked Realtek drivers, reboot, install Asus setup, reboot if necessary, install the official Microsoft catalog driver.  You wont need to do any weird registry edit hacks or anything like that since these drivers are signed by the right people and work.

Keep the below URL bookmarked; since the latest working drivers get posted there.  I wouldn't install any of the beta drivers that are newer than the one Microsoft Catalog driver package since they're not signed by Microsoft/Realtek.
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?97602-Crosshair-Vi-Hero-DTS-amp-Dolby-Aduio-Driver-Fixed


----------



## OMER (Jun 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> *SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 (Updated)
> ==========================*
> Link is below
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/tbxdqlofgv7humn/Sound_Blaster_Cinema_5_%28Updated%29.zip/file



_*Sound Blaster Cinema 5 - Temporary tips of reduce high cpu usage by SBC5 *_
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Temporary hack to minimize high CPU utilization by 'Creative.UWPRPCService.exe'*
_*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*_

_I think reason behind 'UWPRPCService ' high usage of CPU is because of it's high quality audio output with amazing crystal clear surrounding sound _

_Don't need to abandon SBC5, neither u need to use additional audio enhancer on top it, SBC5 is more than enough_

_No need to worry about this issue, just follow this simple steps, & enjoy using SBC5_

_UWP Service utilizes 25% of CPU, use sbc5 when required, see instructions below_

_Search for 'Services' from search box on Desktop, Open services, Right click on 'UWP RPC Service'_

_Select 'Properties', set Startup type to - Manual, apply & ok_

_When you want to use SBC5, Open Task Manager, go to services, right click on 'UWPService', click on 'Start'_

_To stop, right click on UWPService, click on 'Stop'_


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 10, 2018)

Someone in the Notebookreview forums created some recent modded Realtek audio drivers for Win10 (RS1-RS4) that have Dolby DL + DTS + SBX720 for those using Sager / Clevo laptop PCs {download link}

lucky them


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 13, 2018)

I don't think I ever got around to posting in this updated/new thread.  But if you just want Dolby and DTS working on Realtek Optical output again, here's my instructions that still work on (I believe) just the drivers Windows automatically installs, or Realtek R2.75 / R2.78 and maybe newer.  A registry edit is probably needed (Might depend on your motherboard), but Test Mode is not needed.  The modified R2.75 DLL is attached as a RAR that can be extracted with winrar since techpowerup won't accept DLLs as attachments.

This needs to be re-applied every time a major W10 feature update happens.  It's easy after you've done it before.  Also, I believe the "unblock" part in step 3 only applies when the computer still sees a DLL as being from a different computer.  However, using a method to "unlock" a file that is "in use" (to remove your unmodified DLL) probably needs to be done every time.

And again, this might still work with whatever driver Windows installs for you, but if not - this was for Realtek R2.75 and some drivers after it.



Jgr9 said:


> Yes!!! The fix for Realtek surround on Windows 10 is now in the Windows Insider Slow (and Fast) Ring!  And both methods still work!
> 
> I'll repost my instructions for the non-Test Mode method here.
> 
> ...



If you've done this before on your computer, it probably only requires 1 reboot total when you're re-applying it after a big W10 update, but still needs that registry edit and file switch.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 24, 2018)

ifpmaximus34 said:


> here is my id:
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_104386C7&REV_1003
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_104386C7
> also i have windows 10 x64 home edition creator update latest updates if that helps



hi ifpmaximus34.
I did not get a chance to ask you this back then but (out of curiosity) what kind of ASUS motherboard are you using that has that HWID "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_104386C7"?  Use either CPU-Z (click on Mainboard tab of that tool) or Speecy (and look at the motherboard section) to gather the model number of that ASUS board.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 15, 2018)

The old patch don't work on Realtek UAD
New file RltkAPOU64.dll


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 15, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> The old patch don't work on Realtek UAD
> New file RltkAPOU64.dll



is this a modded file or non-modded file?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 16, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> is this a modded file or non-modded file?


non-modded file


----------



## parser (Sep 20, 2018)

I tried everything on w10 on my alc892. I want only DTS but I am sooo confused as to which software to install and how to install. Is it still possible to achieve dts on windows 10 or not? if yes how?


----------



## Jgr9 (Sep 20, 2018)

For Optical output (being used by me on ALC892):

Install the High Definition Audio Codec software/drivers from the Realtek website.  Then use my DLL file and instructions from here (DLL needs to be extracted from the RAR first of course):
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ve-dts-interactive.228612/page-6#post-3870378

Configure through the old Control Panel (searchable through the Start menu) and old Sound device settings - Advanced tab of your Realtek Optical device (it might list 2 devices, only 1 is the correct one probably.)  Note that the test sound will only play 2 channels.  Hopefully your audio reciever or whatever indicates what format is being output to it.  If not, test the surround in a surround sound game or whatever.  (Surround sound movie software tends to be more complicated for Optical/SPDIF nowadays.)


----------



## parser (Sep 20, 2018)

Jgr9 said:


> For Optical output (being used by me on ALC892):
> 
> Install the High Definition Audio Codec software/drivers from the Realtek website.  Then use my DLL file and instructions from here (DLL needs to be extracted from the RAR first of course):
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ve-dts-interactive.228612/page-6#post-3870378
> ...



trying right now. Have tried that before with the latest r2.82 drivers and only saw dolby digital on advanced settings and got no audio just blinking decode light on my logitech z906



Jgr9 said:


> For Optical output (being used by me on ALC892):
> 
> Install the High Definition Audio Codec software/drivers from the Realtek website.  Then use my DLL file and instructions from here (DLL needs to be extracted from the RAR first of course):
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ve-dts-interactive.228612/page-6#post-3870378
> ...


installed like you said. DTS shows up but when I test it, no sound. Any solution to that?


----------



## Jgr9 (Sep 20, 2018)

Nope, I wouldn't know why, especially with the same Realtek hardware.

It seems like maybe you did if DTS showed up, but did you "Unblock" the DLL in the DLL's properties? (W10 security since it's from somebody else's computer.)  Also, you sure you are in the right device settings?  As I said, it might display multiple devices for you.

No error message?  Are there no Enhancements enabled? (immediate mode should be fine).  Did you do the Regedit?


----------



## parser (Sep 20, 2018)

Jgr9 said:


> Nope, I wouldn't know why, especially with the same Realtek hardware.
> 
> It seems like maybe you did if DTS showed up, but did you "Unblock" the DLL in the DLL's properties? (W10 security since it's from somebody else's computer.)  Also, you sure you are in the right device settings?  As I said, it might display multiple devices for you.
> 
> No error message?  Are there no Enhancements enabled? (immediate mode should be fine).  Did you do the Regedit?



There is no Unblock option there, I think I am on right device settings bec. when I push test, decode light turns on on my z906 but no sound comes out. REGEDIT is also there. I am even on TEST mode just to be sure everything works. And this point is the point where I am stuck for a year now. It was working perfectly before creators update but afterwards i couldnt get it working


----------



## Jgr9 (Sep 21, 2018)

I don't know.  I'd assume your Windows 10 is updated to where it should be right now, don't know.  Microsoft's problems with it (which went for long periods of time, repeatedly), have been fixed for a while now.


----------



## Aeronaut (Sep 21, 2018)

Does anyone know own a ALC1150 Mainboard with all Dolby Digital features enabled by default (Licensed)?


----------



## parser (Sep 21, 2018)

Jgr9 said:


> I don't know.  I'd assume your Windows 10 is updated to where it should be right now, don't know.  Microsoft's problems with it (which went for long periods of time, repeatedly), have been fixed for a while now.


I am lost too, I tried anything and everything possible. The last thing I can think of is that there is a hardware issue. But it works as normal spdif output, it doesnt work when it comes to dts output. Actually msi told me that (mobo is msi) it supports dts. When I use their own driver and try to netflix it doesnt work there either.


----------



## Jgr9 (Sep 21, 2018)

Mine is MSI as well.  With that, along with other issues, I'm probably not buying MSI next time.


----------



## Aeronaut (Sep 22, 2018)

Does anyone know own a ALC1150 Mainboard with all Dolby Digital features enabled by default (Licensed)?
Does anyone know the Hardware- & Subsystem-ID of a ALC1150 with Dolby Digital enabled (licensed) features?
Ex: VEN_XXXX&DEV_YYYY&SUBSYS_ZZZZZZZZ&REV_ZZZZ


----------



## night_mare007 (Oct 3, 2018)

Have anyone upgraded to win 10 1809 (RS5) and managed to get digital 5.1 line under the 'advanced' tab ? ( 1809 released TODAY )
previous FX configurator settings that gave me digial 5.1 on win10 1803, simply REFUSES to work for win10 1809.... WTF ?!

UPDATE:
OK, i've uninstall everything releated to audio driver, APO etc... download latest files from PureSoftApps, and installed drivers, APO FRESH.
I got back digital 5.1 DDL and DTSi just as before ( few FXConfigurator tweaks )....
BUT even though I used the SAME "FX Configurator" configuration before on my win10 1803 - NOW SB720 refuses to work on win10 1809 !

I think 1809 require new KGA licence files for SB720 - anyone ?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 1, 2018)

*NEW REALTEK DRIVER VERSION 6.0.1.8551 + SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP)
THIS DRIVER IS SIGNED BY ME, NOT REQUIRING THE DEACTIVATION OF THE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT OF TEST MODE.*

*ANALOG OUTPUT: SOUND BLASTER X 720°*

*DIGITAL OUTPUT: DDL AND DTS*

*DOWNLOAD*

*WARNING: SOUND BLASTER X 720° REQUIRES NET FRAMEWORK. DO NOT INCLUDE IT IN THIS PACKAGE BY SIZE, BEING NECESSARY TO DOWNLOAD IT FROM MICROSOFT SITE.
FOLLOW THE .NET FRAMEWORK DOWNLOAD LINK:*



Spoiler: DOWNLOAD .NET FRAMEWORK



*.NET FRAMEWORK 4.7.2*



*


Spoiler: FEATURES ON THIS PACKAGE:



1 - REALTEK AUDIO DRIVER 6.0.1.8551 (SIGNED BY ME)
2 - CREATIVE SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP) VERSION 3.2.28.0
3 - REALTEK ASIO DRIVERS
4 - BONUS: MY DIGITAL CERTIFICATE FOR INSTALL DRIVER
5 - BONUS: MICROSOFT VISUAL C++ ALL IN ONE PACKAGE


*
*GOOD RESORT TO ALL*


----------



## Wakko000 (Nov 1, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> *NEW REALTEK DRIVER VERSION 6.0.1.8551 + SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP)
> THIS DRIVER IS SIGNED BY ME, NOT REQUIRING THE DEACTIVATION OF THE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT OF TEST MODE.*
> 
> *ANALOG OUTPUT: SOUND BLASTER X 720°*
> ...



Excellent!!! Works like a charm!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 1, 2018)

Wakko000 said:


> Excellent!!! Works like a charm!


THANK YOU!

*FIXING MY REALTEK AUDIO DRIVER:*

*ADDED DTS TAB IN OPTICAL OUT OPTIONS*

*FOLLOW IMAGE:*

*


*

*AVAILABLE SOON TO DOWNLOAD...*


----------



## Osirus (Nov 2, 2018)

These threads are a lot to take in and it seems the method has changed over the years. Is there a current, preferred way of doing the patching in Windows 10? I have ALC1220.


----------



## gaywallet (Nov 3, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> *NEW REALTEK DRIVER VERSION 6.0.1.8551 + SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP)
> THIS DRIVER IS SIGNED BY ME, NOT REQUIRING THE DEACTIVATION OF THE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT OF TEST MODE.*
> 
> *ANALOG OUTPUT: SOUND BLASTER X 720°*
> ...



Hey Alan, thanks so much for this!

The drivers are only giving me the option to output as DDL not DTS as well. While I'll take either over none, any ideas why this might be?

I uninstalled all drivers then used your installer. Do I need to install 8551 first or did your installer include those drivers? I'm on win 10 1809


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 3, 2018)

gaywallet said:


> Hey Alan, thanks so much for this!
> 
> The drivers are only giving me the option to output as DDL not DTS as well. While I'll take either over none, any ideas why this might be?
> 
> I uninstalled all drivers then used your installer. Do I need to install 8551 first or did your installer include those drivers? I'm on win 10 1809


All included.

*FIXING MY REALTEK AUDIO DRIVER: (FIXED!)*

*ADDED DTS TAB IN OPTICAL OUT OPTIONS*

*FOLLOW IMAGE:*

*View attachment 109750*

*LINK TO DOWNLOAD:*
*ONEDRIVE*

*GOOD RESORT TO ALL*


----------



## gaywallet (Nov 3, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> All included.
> 
> *FIXING MY REALTEK AUDIO DRIVER: (FIXED!)*
> 
> ...



Still not working. Thanks for the quick response though!


----------



## nsxtacy (Nov 5, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> *NEW REALTEK DRIVER VERSION 6.0.1.8551 + SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP)
> THIS DRIVER IS SIGNED BY ME, NOT REQUIRING THE DEACTIVATION OF THE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT OF TEST MODE.*
> 
> *ANALOG OUTPUT: SOUND BLASTER X 720°*
> ...



Hey Alan,

The driver works great as far as sound goes, however my mic volume seems to be very low, even at max boost, are there any settings I could adjust in the driver files to fix this sort of issue? It only seems to affect my analog headset whether it's connected to the rear mic jack or front panel, now my Rift mic works just fine, so that's a bit odd. But the headset mic works fine on other drivers, so I don't think it's the headset its-self. Any pointers you could give would be a big help!


----------



## Osirus (Nov 6, 2018)

I ran the patcher tool and got DDL and DTS as options in the Windows Sound Default Format menu. They just didn't appear in the Realtek HD Audio Manager as options. Is there a way to get them there as well?

Also, no matter where I install Realtek drivers from I always get the dark themed, Gigabyte skinned Realtek manager. I have a Gigabyte motherboard with ALC1220, will I always get the Gigabyte version no matter what?


----------



## SovereignGFC (Nov 8, 2018)

EDIT: The stock ALC1200 drivers from ASRock do this too.  Z5500 speakers with a Monoprice SPDIF cable if that means anything.

EDIT2: This one makes me look slightly stupid--it appears *that's just the nature of SPDIF* since there's some kind of on-the-fly mixing going on.

I hate to be "that guy" (who signed up _just _to say something doesn't work quite right) but...something doesn't work quite right.

ALC 1220 on an ASRock X470 Taichi non-Ultimate.

There's a slight audio lag before any sound plays for the first  time.  For example, if I click on the volume icon and change the volume, about a second will pass, then I might or might not hear a tone.  Then, if I change the volume again quickly I hear either half a tone or the full tone from Windows.

This also applies to other audio (MP3s, MKVs etc).


----------



## gaywallet (Nov 8, 2018)

SovereignGFC said:


> EDIT: The stock ALC1200 drivers from ASRock do this too.  Z5500 speakers with a Monoprice SPDIF cable if that means anything.
> 
> I hate to be "that guy" (who signed up _just _to say something doesn't work quite right) but...something doesn't work quite right.
> 
> ...



This is a problem with nearly any audio card and an optical connection. The only fix I'm aware of is to run an inaudible noise 24/7 while the computer is running. I've tried using registry edits to change the sleep time on the card and it didn't help.


----------



## jaypee (Nov 8, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> All included.
> 
> *FIXING MY REALTEK AUDIO DRIVER: (FIXED!)*
> 
> ...




Hi Alan!

Thumbs up for your work. The driver itself is working, but my "issue" is that no "Manage Tool" comes up in the taskbar, like seen in your Attachment 109750.

I tried to (dirty) install your files over my old MSI driver but this didn't work, so I uninstalled everything again and made a clean re-install. Now I am using only the Windows tools to manage my sound devices, but a manage tool like shown in your picture would be great!

Thanks for your help

Regards

edit: Using a Realtek ALC1150 on a MSI H87 Gaming 3 board


----------



## SovereignGFC (Nov 9, 2018)

Now that I've established myself as the town dunce, another question: Am I missing something or are these effects not present?  (This is the ASRock driver.)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 14, 2018)

Realtek Audio Driver *UPDATED*

Updated Driver version to 6.0.1.8569
Added option to install or not the Microsoft Visual C++ Runtimes before Driver Installation.
Added descriptions of Sound BlasterX 720° Software Suite in Install Wizard.
*DRIVER SIGNED (TEST MODE OR DISABLE DRIVER SIGNING ENFORCEMENT AREN'T NEEDED ).*
Download *HERE*
*GREAT RESORT!
COMING SOON, MORE NEWS!*


----------



## gaywallet (Nov 15, 2018)

Hey @Alan Finote ,

I'm getting a bunch of files created in %user%\appdata\local\temp - in particular crash dump files. They all start with PRODUCT_NAME_UNKNOWN_CrashDumpPRODUCT_VERSION_MAJOR_UNKNOWN-PRODUCT_VERSION_MINOR_UNKNOWN. While I don't particularly care that they are being created, the exact path to the temp file gets stored in the clipboard and these damn things come practically constantly. 

Checking online, it appears it has to do with the driver version - apparently older realtek drivers do this. Stock drivers (8560, for example) don't cause this issue for me.

Can you fix?


----------



## gaywallet (Nov 15, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Realtek Audio Driver *UPDATED*
> 
> Updated Driver version to 6.0.1.8569
> Added option to install or not the Microsoft Visual C++ Runtimes before Driver Installation.
> ...



New version doesn't work at all for me. No sound in windows period.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 15, 2018)

gaywallet said:


> New version doesn't work at all for me. No sound in windows period.


SEE THIS TOPIC


----------



## gaywallet (Nov 15, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> SEE THIS TOPIC



Hey Alan,

Thanks for the quick reply. Unfortunately this does not fix my issue. No output types are supported with these drivers, and there is still no sound in windows.

It also did not fix the issue of PRODUCT_NAME_UNKNOWN... dump files.

EDIT2:  NahimicService.exe and NahimicSVC32.exe realtek executables are the source of the issue. If NahimicSVC32.exe crashes, you need to kill NahimicService.exe or you get this spammed.
EDIT3: The offending app was sonic studio 3. Uninstalling this app fixed the nahimic service crash issue.


----------



## humanwreckage (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks so much for these drivers! I installed without any errors and everything looks to be correct.  In device manager I see it as Realtek ALC BlasterX 720 HD audio.  Sound blaster connect 2 will launch but it seems like no matter what I do, I hear no difference.  I've also tried using creative alchemy to see if it made a difference.  When I installed the driver it asked something about DisableProtectedAudioDG and I was unsure which to select.  Any ideas on why the enhancements do not work for me?  I'm using a Gigabyte GA-990fx-Gaming Rev 1.1 with Realtek ALC1150.  Thanks for the help!

Edit: I figured it out!  before I downloaded the bundle setup in this post for Sound Blasterx 720.  I uninstalled all of that and tried the step by step APO and enhancer install.  Thanks!


----------



## nodymoha (Nov 18, 2018)

I have a Clevo laptop, it comes with licensed Creative Sound Blaster. I don't care about it.
What I care about is Dolby Digital Live, and I can't get it to work.
I tried different versions, in one of them i see the option, but it doesn't do anything and I can't choose it.

Windows 10 1803 (17134)
ALC898


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 18, 2018)

nodymoha said:


> I have a Clevo laptop, it comes with licensed Creative Sound Blaster. I don't care about it.
> What I care about is Dolby Digital Live, and I can't get it to work.
> I tried different versions, in one of them i see the option, but it doesn't do anything and I can't choose it.
> 
> ...


1. Do you need only DDL, or also DTS?
2. Do you see the supported format tab, and if so, is Dolby Digital or DTS present?


----------



## nodymoha (Nov 18, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> 1. Do you need only DDL, or also DTS?
> 2. Do you see the supported format tab, and if so, is Dolby Digital or DTS present?



I only need DDL, Since my headset support only Dolby.
I see it, but it no option to choose Dolby or DTS.

One of the drivers worked, but after 15 secs, the audio cracks until i can't hear anything.

What I forgot to mention, before Windows 10 Creative Update, everything was working 100%


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 19, 2018)

nodymoha said:


> I only need DDL, Since my headset support only Dolby.
> I see it, but it no option to choose Dolby or DTS.
> 
> One of the drivers worked, but after 15 secs, the audio cracks until i can't hear anything.
> ...


If I understand properly, your native driver just have soundblaster software and you need to add only DDL to it?
If so, I would recommend you to use APO driver with some specific configuration to enable only DDL and continuing to use your current driver enhancements.
If you are interested, do reply.


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 19, 2018)

I am using UEFI boot of Windows 10 pro Rs5.
And applied the registry,
But I got a "Device does not support format" error message.
Is there a way to disable test mode and activate DTS, DDL?
Edit:Turning on test mode works correctly.

---------------------------
오류!
---------------------------
장치에서 형식을 지원하지 않습니다.
---------------------------
확인
---------------------------

Plus
The audio driver on this motherboard may help.
DDL DTS support Mainboard
Link

And Newest Mainboard is only DTS Connect support.
Link



CityCultivator said:


> If I understand properly, your native driver just have soundblaster software and you need to add only DDL to it?
> If so, I would recommend you to use APO driver with some specific configuration to enable only DDL and continuing to use your current driver enhancements.
> If you are interested, do reply.



DDL in SPDiF DTS can be applied to tabs using test mode.
I want to turn off test mode
Can I make the tab work even if I turn off test mode?


----------



## nodymoha (Nov 19, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> If I understand properly, your native driver just have soundblaster software and you need to add only DDL to it?
> If so, I would recommend you to use APO driver with some specific configuration to enable only DDL and continuing to use your current driver enhancements.
> If you are interested, do reply.


Yes, please. 
That exactly what I want

I did installed APO driver but I didn't know how to use it.


----------



## trif55 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi, I've had a Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 3 for a couple of years with Astro A50's apparently they have been in stereo mode not surround sound because I only have Dolby Digital not Dolby Digital Live, apparently the board runs an AC1150 and the hardware ID is:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1458A0B2&REV_1000

Which driver do I need to get DDL on this optical port? Thanks,


----------



## nodymoha (Nov 21, 2018)

trif55 said:


> Hi, I've had a Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 3 for a couple of years with Astro A50's apparently they have been in stereo mode not surround sound because I only have Dolby Digital not Dolby Digital Live, apparently the board runs an AC1150 and the hardware ID is:
> 
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1458A0B2&REV_1000
> 
> Which driver do I need to get DDL on this optical port? Thanks,



Hi,
I just want to mention that if you watch a movie or tv shows with video player that support AC3 Passthrough you will still get surround sound except for the LFE channel, which is the major difference between Dolby Digital Live and other types of simulating surround sound.

BTW, I also have Astro A50, but my board is ALC898.

You can try this and hear the difference, if you hear sound when it says LFE, then your sound output working perfectly.


----------



## consoled (Nov 21, 2018)

Dolby Digital AC3. Harman Audio


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 21, 2018)

consoled said:


> Dolby Digital AC3. Harman Audio
> View attachment 111030



Wow, does it really work?
Can you tell me how to create the tab?


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 21, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> Wow, does it really work?
> Can you tell me how to create the tab?


Use APO Driver, select audio by HARMAN, install.
Open FX configurator, select spdif endpoint and use product config tool to apply audio by HARMAN.
Edit: I've just tested it. The HARMN AC3 option doesn't seem to work. Dolby PCEE4 GFX module does still work.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 23, 2018)

NEW DRIVER IN THIS POST


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 26, 2018)

Use APO Driver to

*Unlock "Dolby Digital"*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...enhancers-work-on-windows.244309/post-3949074

*Unlock "DTS Interactive"*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...enhancers-work-on-windows.244309/post-3949578


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 8, 2019)

*RTKHDAUD.dat method: DTS NEO, DTS Connect, DTS Interactive:*

Simulate SUBSYS_18491151

*Side effect: this will also change the pin/port settings*
How to remap / retasking Realtek onboard jacks / ports



*Changes:*



It also works on Realtek UAD!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 8, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> *RTKHDAUD.dat method: DTS NEO, DTS Connect, DTS Interactive:*
> 
> Simulate SUBSYS_18491151
> 
> ...


@alanfox2000
Try simulating the hardware ID of the motherboard of my PC (GA-880GM-UD2H Rev. 1.3). It has native support for Dolby Digital Live.
Audio Chip: *HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1458A102*
UAA Bus: *PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_A1021458*

ASUS User Interface unlocked in GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD


----------



## OMER (Feb 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> @alanfox2000
> Try simulating the hardware ID of the motherboard of my PC (GA-880GM-UD2H Rev. 1.3). It has native support for Dolby Digital Live.
> Audio Chip: *HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1458A102*
> UAA Bus: *PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_A1021458*
> ...



Can you unlock DTS Audio Processing, it is hardware specific, please if you can do anything about it, i have gigabyte motherboard with Realtek Audio Chip


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Feb 9, 2019)

SUBSYS_1025066C  Open Dolby Digital Live and DHT 4








SUBSYS_10438546   DTS Connect + DTS UltraPC 2


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 9, 2019)

Acer TrueHarmony
10251233


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Feb 11, 2019)

@Alan Finote

Many thanks Alan,
this is Dolby version that is want,and perfect one.
Finally control for dolby pro logic and this bass is real killer .
*SUBSYS_1458A102*


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 11, 2019)

Aleksandar012 said:


> @Alan Finote
> 
> Many thanks Alan,
> this is Dolby version that is want,and perfect one.
> ...


It's Subsys of my motherboard (Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H Rev. 1.3)


----------



## mrcnksf (Feb 13, 2019)

any news about ver. 1809 ?

Hey guys how i can instal or mod mine Realtek drivers with MSI ALC0892 win10 1809 ?


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Feb 14, 2019)

Heres the link for those who want Dolby Digital Live / Dolby Pro Logic IIx (center width/dimension controls) / Dolby Headphone/Dolby Space Expander / Dolby Natural Bass.
Please test.

Realtek Dolby


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 14, 2019)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Heres the link for those who want Dolby Digital Live / Dolby Pro Logic IIx (center width/dimension controls) / Dolby Headphone/Dolby Space Expander / Dolby Natural Bass.
> Please test.
> 
> Realtek Dolby


Note:What you are providing is an older version of dolby apps; called PCEE3.


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Feb 14, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Note:What you are providing is an older version of dolby apps; called PCEE3.


Its PCEE2,but for me is best version for everyting.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 14, 2019)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Its PCEE2,but for me is best version for everyting.


Good principle: If you like the output, then why change?


----------



## mrcnksf (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm not getting mic in Devices with my Tritton pro+ (decoder plugged by spdif)


----------



## ReconNyko (Feb 15, 2019)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Heres the link for those who want Dolby Digital Live / Dolby Pro Logic IIx (center width/dimension controls) / Dolby Headphone/Dolby Space Expander / Dolby Natural Bass.
> Please test.
> 
> Realtek Dolby






@Aleksandar012
The driver worked perfectly
Supported Dolby digital Live SPDIF with Dolby Prologic.

The rtkhdaud.dat file in the path C: \ Windows \ System32 \ drivers is not removed by uninstalling the Realtek audio driver.
If rtkhdaud.dat file is not removed, other sound software will not work when installing other driver.

Please write your notes in a text file inside the folder.


----------



## RapToX1337 (Feb 22, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> New Link *FIXED*:
> http://www55.zippyshare.com/v/kXqOEtYd/file.html
> 
> 1º - *UNINSTALL YOUR REALTEK DRIVER*
> ...



Hey,

I did everything you said. It worked. I can activate Dolby and DTS in my Realtek Driver.
I connected my Z906 via *S/PDIF* Toslink to my Medion X7843
Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 is also working but i have a problem there.

The program and everything starts and I can select things but If i Turn on SBX Pro Studio or other options, nothing happens. It has no effect on my sound. 
It sounds the same as before.

Do you know how to fix this?

Thanks.


----------



## Ghozer (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't have an issue with getting DTS:Interactive, that is there as standard on my sound card (S1220A) and the default Drivers for my board (Asus Z270-a) have DTS interactive as an option, without patching... however it has issues, I'm using an older set of speakers (Creative Inspire GD580) with DTS decoding, and i'm connected via optical, the DTS encoding works, and I hear it on my speakers, but after being on for a few hours, I notice random 'pops', and looking at my receiver, the DTS light flickers off and on for each pop (as though it's loosing the DTS signal, i'm unsure exactly how long / what triggers it)

I have tried it with my Onkyo system in the front room, and the same happens, have also tried a different optical cable (tried 3 up to now) and no difference..

I did have an issue a couple of revisions ago, where when the audio dipped too quiet in dialog, the DTS would cut out (as though it triggers to 'disable' below a certain dB) - however this isn't really an issue anymore, it's just the random cutting out I'm trying to resolve now!


Note: Previously used an Asus Xonar D1, also with DTS:Interactive (DTS:Connect it was called on that) and didn't have any of these issues, using the same speakers/cable via optical)


----------



## molitar (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello I installed the driver and the sound properties shows it working but I have no damn Realtek Audio Manager.  The Xi MB does not work says incompatible and did nothing so where is the manager at?


----------



## ador250 (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi, @Aleksandar012 can u make ur dolby pro logic specific mod with latest realtek driver 6.0.1.8683 ? Really like the things u made so simple.


----------



## PerfectWave (May 1, 2019)

hi guys do you konw how to enable realtek control panel on w10 version 1809? thank you


----------



## SoNic67 (May 3, 2019)

https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=realtek


----------



## mrcnksf (May 4, 2019)

IDK whats going on but i cant find mi MIC with tritton plus 5.1 and good drivers for Win10 v1809


----------



## KotiKek (May 18, 2019)

lillo6 said:


> Hello guys, I managed to successfully install the drivers on Windows 10 x64 14393 (GIGABYTE FX GAMING REV 1.1).View attachment 85331 I put a little guide. sorry for my english, I'm Italian
> 
> UNINSTALL AUDIO DRIVER REALTEK
> 
> ...


This work on Z370 AORUS Gaming 7 I cannot express my gratitude to you ! Thank you very much ! Thank you very much ! Thank you very much !


----------



## KotiKek (May 19, 2019)

lillo6 said:


> Hello guys, I managed to successfully install the drivers on Windows 10 x64 14393 (GIGABYTE FX GAMING REV 1.1).View attachment 85331 I put a little guide. sorry for my english, I'm Italian
> 
> UNINSTALL AUDIO DRIVER REALTEK
> 
> ...


This no working in games(( only windows((


----------



## CityCultivator (May 19, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> This no working in games(( only windows((


Did you enable your game to output in 5.1?


----------



## KotiKek (May 19, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Did you enable your game to output in 5.1?


yes (( i search this guide for another driver, 5 step fix 5.1 game you can check this file? 
sry guide russian, use google translate








						Активация 5.1 звука по оптике на любой материской плате с чипом Realtek на последнем билде Windows 10
					

Итак, господа, с выходом обновления Windows 10 Fa i ll Creators Update решил обновить свою древнюю инструкцию по активации 5.1 звука в играх, да и вообще в винде через оптический кабель средствами Dol Автор: Xedfor




					pikabu.ru
				








						DTS_DDL_surround_FIX.zip
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## CityCultivator (May 19, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> yes (( i search this guide for another driver, 5 step fix 5.1 game you can check this file?
> sry guide russian, use google translate
> 
> 
> ...


DTS did appear in digital out advanced settings, right?
E.g.



In above example, there is no DTS. 24 bit, 48000 Hz is set.


----------



## aQi (May 19, 2019)

If realtek is so good and has all the market share i mean most of it why dont they work on something new out of the box ? Like a discrete solution ?

Realtek is everywhere and in everything...


----------



## KotiKek (May 19, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> DTS did appear in digital out advanced settings, right?
> E.g.
> View attachment 123262
> In above example, there is no DTS. 24 bit, 48000 Hz is set.





Yes i have but THIS no work 0_0 after rebot system, yesterday before restarting worked


----------



## CityCultivator (May 19, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> View attachment 123263
> Yes i have but THIS no work 0_0 after rebot system, yesterday before restarting worked


This is because your driver is unsigned. Windows most probably reinstalled a signed driver.
Try APO Driver. Your driver will not be changed, therefore Windows will not change the driver.
Install the app, open fxconfigurator, open product config tool and apply dts connect.


----------



## KotiKek (May 19, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> DTS did appear in digital out advanced settings, right?
> E.g.
> View attachment 123262
> In above example, there is no DTS. 24 bit, 48000 Hz is set.


And, my 5.1 system displayed 5.1 signal, but no output((







CityCultivator said:


> This is because your driver is unsigned.


Yes may be ! I'll try !


----------



## CityCultivator (May 19, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> If realtek is so good and has all the market share i mean most of it why dont they work on something new out of the box ? Like a discrete solution ?
> 
> Realtek is everywhere and in everything...


They are middleware solutions. They do not make final end consumer products. A client must ask for chips from them and then the client will make a sound card.
E.g. C-media power many discrete sound cards but they themselves do not make sound cards.


----------



## KotiKek (May 19, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> This is because your driver is unsigned. Windows most probably reinstalled a signed driver.
> Try APO Driver. Your driver will not be changed, therefore Windows will not change the driver.
> Install the app, open fxconfigurator, open product config tool and apply dts connect.





I have moore points, which to choose???


----------



## CityCultivator (May 19, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> View attachment 123265
> I have moore points, which to choose???


DTS Connect APO.


----------



## KotiKek (May 19, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> DTS Connect APO.


I lost the sound ((
And lost 2 method output


----------



## CityCultivator (May 19, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> I lost the sound ((
> And lost 2 method output
> View attachment 123266


You are using stock drivers?


----------



## KotiKek (May 19, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> You are using stock drivers?


I using driver in method for lillo6 - realtek driver 2.80



CityCultivator said:


> You are using stock drivers?





I see new method in windows (byt no driver) when click on the play i hear sound only in left and right speaker


----------



## CityCultivator (May 19, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> I using driver in method for lillo6 - realtek driver 2.80
> 
> 
> View attachment 123267
> I see new method in windows (byt no driver) when click on the play i hear sound only in left and right speaker


You hear in left and right? That's excellent. Windows is like this. Don't worry. Just check whether DTS appear on the receiver.
If it appears, your system is set for DTS Interactive.
Set your games to 5.1 out and you are done.
Or play some movies with bitstreaming disabled. Audio will still play on all speakers.


----------



## KotiKek (May 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> You hear in left and right? That's excellent. Windows is like this. Don't worry. Just check whether DTS appear on the receiver.
> If it appears, your system is set for DTS Interactive.
> Set your games to 5.1 out and you are done.
> Or play some movies with bitstreaming disabled. Audio will still play on all speakers.



I understand how I need to remove the windows audio driver, to get my unsigned drivers to work, yes?





*Although when I go to the additional settings, the version is displayed*





*Pls help ! Sry for russian language(*


----------



## CityCultivator (May 21, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> I understand how I need to remove the windows audio driver, to get my unsigned drivers to work, yes? View attachment 123445
> 
> Although when I go to the additional settings, the version is displayed
> View attachment 123446
> ...


Everything is fine. Don't modify. Don't mess with Microsoft driver.


----------



## KotiKek (May 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Everything is fine. Don't modify. Don't mess with Microsoft driver.


It definitely does not need to delete ? it definitely won't hurt the REALTEK drivers ?


----------



## CityCultivator (May 21, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> It definitely does not need to delete ? it definitely won't hurt the REALTEK drivers ?


Do not touch microsoft hd driver, unless there is a known problem.
That driver cannot be deleted.Is there any problem with dts connect?


----------



## KotiKek (May 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Do not touch microsoft hd driver, unless there is a known problem.
> That driver cannot be deleted.Is there any problem with dts connect?


I'll check tomorrow, thank you very much, You are the best!


----------



## KotiKek (May 27, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Do not touch microsoft hd driver, unless there is a known problem.
> That driver cannot be deleted.Is there any problem with dts connect?


Not work for me( need another method (( before that I had a motherboard ASUS Z87-PRO this motherboard have DTS Connect and it worked fine with optical, Is there really no method to run everything on the motherboard Z370 AORUS Gaming 7 ?


----------



## CityCultivator (May 27, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> Not work for me( need another method (( before that I had a motherboard ASUS Z87-PRO this motherboard have DTS Connect and it worked fine with optical, Is there really no method to run everything on the motherboard Z370 AORUS Gaming 7 ?


Successfully selecting and applying DTS in advanced control panel means that DTS connect was successfully applied.
You did apply that successfully, right?
Don't believe Windows channel test, it does not work properly for DTS connect (nor with Dolby Digital Live).
Just enable multichannel out in games and you should benefit from DTS connect.


----------



## KotiKek (May 28, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> You did apply that successfully, right?


Yes, but sound output in stereo...........


----------



## CityCultivator (May 29, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> Yes, but sound output in stereo...........


Set your games to 5.1 out.
Else check receiver.


----------



## KotiKek (Jun 3, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Set your games to 5.1 out.
> Else check receiver.


I'm thinking about buying a sound card, because through the drivers I can not do it
Now I'm wondering what to choose, I need two technologies *DTS Connect* (Includes DTS Interactive Encoder/DTS Neo PC) *or Dolby Digital Live - What's better ?*
At the moment I can not make a choice *ASUS Xonar DSX (Have DTS Connect)* *or ASUS Xonar DX (Have Dolby Digital Live) - What's better ?*
P.S *Very big thx to you !*


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 3, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> I'm thinking about buying a sound card, because through the drivers I can not do it
> Now I'm wondering what to choose, I need two technologies *DTS Connect* (Includes DTS Interactive Encoder/DTS Neo PC) *or Dolby Digital Live - What's better ?*
> At the moment I can not make a choice *ASUS Xonar DSX (Have DTS Connect)* *or ASUS Xonar DX (Have Dolby Digital Live) - What's better ?*
> P.S *Very big thx to you !*


Both are quite similar.
Check first what your receiver support. If it support both, DTS might have an edge in quality, but you need to have extraordinary ears to notice that. I recommend you get the cheaper one.
Note: The sound card does the same procedure as the mod I helped you install. If you can't enable DTS connect by the modded drivers (which you successfully done), the soundcard will not change things much, though you can try ASUS support then.


----------



## KotiKek (Jun 3, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Both are quite similar.
> Check first what your receiver support. If it support both, DTS might have an edge in quality, but you need to have extraordinary ears to notice that. I recommend you get the cheaper one.
> Note: The sound card does the same procedure as the mod I helped you install. If you can't enable DTS connect by the modded drivers (which you successfully done), the soundcard will not change things much, though you can try ASUS support then.


Yes i successfully connect DTS by the modded drivers, but it does not work successfullysince, I think that there *is no hardware support*


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 3, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> Yes i successfully connect DTS by the modded drivers, but it does not work successfullysince, I think that there *is no hardware support*


There is no such thing as hardware support on Windows. Everything is software, even for soundcards.


----------



## KotiKek (Jun 4, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> There is no such thing as hardware support on Windows. Everything is software, even for soundcards.


I don't know why I can't activate ((((((((((((((((((((((((( 
Activate, but soound 2.1 -_-


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 4, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> I don't know why I can't activate (((((((((((((((((((((((((
> Activate, but soound 2.1 -_-


Try to apply dolby digital live; it may work better than dts.
Product config tool-->dolby digital plus HDMI.


----------



## mrcnksf (Jul 8, 2019)

Patcher for rltkAPO64
Downloaded r2.82 HDACodecs
Patched rltkapo64 and rltkapo dll'a and its working fine with Win10 ver.1809


----------



## Dodge Gee (Nov 9, 2019)

I am not sure how to test whether my Logitech g906 speaker is working using the optical output from my Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master.
I believe I have everything upto date - Drivers and Windows.

I did the following Steps:
1 - Uninstalled the Realtek HD Drivers and restarted PC
2 - I downloaded both Realtek R2.80 & R2.82 Zip files as I tried both. (Note R2.80 allowed the Realtek Manager, where as R2.82 did not) 
3 - I then extracted the zip file to an install folder on the Desktop
4 - I then downloaded and used the Realtek HD Sound Driver Patcher (A1) from Pihto (22-04-2015) and copied it to the install folder




5 - I applied the patch to both RltkAPO.dll & RltkAPO64.dll in the Win64 folder
6 - I then ran the setup as administrator after successfully patching the files
7 - During the installation, a pop-up from Windows Security requesting to install the unverified driver/publisher, which I selected to install anyway



8 - After installation completed, I restarted the PC

For the R2.80:















Note in the sound properties, the configure button is greyed/blocked
In Realtek Digital Output Advanced tab, I had both DTS & Dolby Digital Live (5.1) options included
In Realtek HD Audio manager, if the Dolby Digital Live was selected, the Dolby/DTS tab cannot be used. When changing the option as shown above to DTS it unblocks the slider(not sure what the slider does though) - How ever still don't know how to send a test sound/tone through individual speakers?


For R2.82:





Note that Realtek HD manager does not open with R2.82

So, I am not sure how to test whether this is working or not?

What I tried, was to download a DTS trailer demo  and ran it through VLC Media Player with these settings and it seemed to be working?




So is there a way to configure and test each individual speaker(distance/independent volume), including the Surround L/R, asthe test signal in Sound Manager plays a stereo sound, like the oooold Realtek HD manager used to do in the early 2010s?

For now, I'm going to run with the R2.82 modded driver and assume it working as DTS and hopefully get my surround game on for the first time? I Hope.

Thanks to the modders/Developers!


----------



## Jgr9 (Nov 9, 2019)

The Test button in the old Sound device windows will only play 2 channels over Optical.

I can't tell for sure, because I'm not physically at your sound system, but I'm guessing if all speakers on the right are lit (plus sub), it's probably working? at least when something's playing.

Do you have a 3D game with surround sound you could test?

Setting up media players, including VLC, can be kind of weird for several varying reasons.  (I'm also astonished that after all these years, VLC itself can't speaker-fill up from Stereo, but that's a different issue.)

It could be rare, but SOME DVDs have a surround sound audio test menu, you could try playing that.

For me, with VLC at default settings, my DVD surround sound works right from the start.  (I'm a little surprised because I didn't think that used to be the case.  I reset the settings and didn't change anything.)


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 9, 2019)

Dodge Gee said:


> I am not sure how to test whether my Logitech g906 speaker is working using the optical output from my Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master.
> I believe I have everything upto date - Drivers and Windows.
> 
> I did the following Steps:
> ...


Google, download for 5.1 aac test audio to prevent bitstreaming. Play.


----------



## DeYReX (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi. Somebody knows how to make stereo sound ( Z906 )throught all the speakers? ( 5.1 ) Like i want to listen music through all 5 speakers and the sound to be the same in all like it is when i activate the 4.1 mode but then the center one goes out. 
Also guys do you recomand me to install this realtek unlocked for my z906 experience? Thanks


----------



## Eyripidrakos (Dec 24, 2019)

Guys help! After replace my motherboard , audio 5.1 not work.
i buy the new MB X470 GAMING PLUS MAX  (7.1-Channel High Definition Audio, Supports S/PDIF output) and connected with LG home theater 5.1 with optical S/PDIF.
drivers 6.0.1.8036

i have sound but NO subwoofer NO DTS NO DD . I test with old and new drivers 6.0.8844.1  & 6.0.1.8619  same things


----------



## emanresu (Dec 30, 2019)

DeYReX said:


> Hi. Somebody knows how to make stereo sound ( Z906 )throught all the speakers? ( 5.1 ) Like i want to listen music through all 5 speakers and the sound to be the same in all like it is when i activate the 4.1 mode but then the center one goes out.
> Also guys do you recomand me to install this realtek unlocked for my z906 experience? Thanks



Voicemeeter has an option for Stereo Surround! 
GLHF!


----------



## decebalus66 (Jan 4, 2020)

*lillo6 method from page 2 worked flawless for Win 10 build 18362.535 Realtek 2.80 and ASUS P9X79 LE, thanks guys, brilliant*


----------



## evo_revolt (Jan 6, 2020)

Registered here just to confirm that *lillo6's described method* works perfectly on Windows 10 version 1909 (build 18363.535) with *Realtek HD Audio driver R2.82*. Thank you!!!

And please close or rename *the other thread* with almost identical title, it was very confusing searching with Google!


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 13, 2020)

Dodge Gee said:


> I am not sure how to test whether my Logitech g906 speaker is working using the optical output from my Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master.
> I believe I have everything upto date - Drivers and Windows.
> ...



I have the Aorus X570 Elite. I cannot get this to install for the life of me! The original driver from Gigabyte installs fine. However when using the patch I even set Windows to Test mode and tried disabling Driver sig enforcement it always says Driver install failure. I never get the red install this driver anyway window.


----------



## Dalholt (Jan 13, 2020)

So I got my Astro A50 Gen4, and was messing arround with some settings.
    And click on this two red markers. And afther that I cant get any sound.  
    Try re-install realtek. Nothing works. I cant click them on again, they are grey now.
    Can anyone help me pleas?


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm confused Nahimic and the Realtech drivers for the MB are all I have ever used.
Questions: What does this driver do? is it better than Nahimic and the realtech drivers I have now?
I have my computer hooked to my Denon AVR-3802 via the optical ports. Yet No light on my "Signal" For Dolby or dts come on. the input light shows PCM.
That said I have Amazing sound and full 7.1 Channel surround sound.


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 14, 2020)

Hmmm...I am using the MB drivers and this unlocks features for DDLive and DTS Interactive for surround in games and outputting files with AAC surround sound. Not to be rude but I think HDMI audio is better if you can do that, youll get DD+ TrueHD DTS Master etc, the optical cannot pass those through. I just patched the dll and it unlocks the previously mentioned DDLive and DTS Interactive features. Unless you know something we all dont and wouldnt mind sharing, you probably dont have surround in games unless youre running something natively already has said features. Correct me if I am wrong. Oh I guess looks like Nahemic does that? *Edit.


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> Hmmm...I am using the MB drivers and this unlocks features for DDLive and DTS Interactive for surround in games and outputting files with AAC surround sound. Not to be rude but I think HDMI audio is better if you can do that, youll get DD+ TrueHD DTS Master etc, the optical cannot pass those through. I just patched the dll and it unlocks the previously mentioned DDLive and DTS Interactive features. Unless you know something we all dont and wouldnt mind sharing, you probably dont have surround in games unless youre running something natively already has said features. Correct me if I am wrong. Oh I guess looks like Nahemic does that? *Edit.


Yes I can do HDMI audio but I do not think it is any better than optical But I am not an expert at all. I just know that sweet sound comes out my system. To be perfectly honest with you I do not like Dolby surround sound. It's all nice and all in the theater but not in my living room. I like 7 channel stereo you get more sound and more room fullness with that vs Dolby or surround sound. 
And In games I can hear lots more from 7 channel than from Dolby. I have never been a fan of Dolby surround sound really. I have it sure but I just do not like it. and for music on tape and record it's just better for me by 100%. I NEVER listen to surround sound music.



hotrippr said:


> I have the Aorus X570 Elite. I cannot get this to install for the life of me! The original driver from Gigabyte installs fine. However when using the patch I even set Windows to Test mode and tried disabling Driver sig enforcement it always says Driver install failure. I never get the red install this driver anyway window.View attachment 142111


Yeah I got this message too. I see no point in this driver.


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 14, 2020)

I got it working by just installing the gigabyte drivers from their website. Create a patched dll from the patch located in this thread I used 2.82 realtek drivers to get it and rename and replace it in system32 folder in safe mode and voila. Done.


If I were you I'd just do sound over Nvidia HDMI assuming you have a dedicated card. It's just pcm multichannel audio not dolby. Much better than optical. As long as all the hw supports it it is higher quality. But to TBH I doubt our ears will know the difference.


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> I got it working by just installing the gigabyte drivers from their website. Create a patched dll from the patch located in this thread I used 2.82 realtek drivers to get it and rename and replace it in system32 folder in safe mode and voila. Done.
> 
> 
> If I were you I'd just do sound over Nvidia HDMI assuming you have a dedicated card. It's just pcm multichannel audio not dolby. Much better than optical. As long as all the hw supports it it is higher quality. But to TBH I doubt our ears will know the difference.


TBH My Klipsch speakers are far better than any normal crap so yeah the Optical is fine my Sony TV has one and it's also connected to the stereo Not sure but I think it is better quality sounds.
Also How is Nvidia sound better than the sound card that is on my MB? The video card is NOT a sound card so there can hardly be a better out put for the audio than a sound card RIGHT? A video card is for video not sound or why sell sound cards or put them on MB's? I'm confused.


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 14, 2020)

It is not. Optical is limited. HDMI has higher capabilities. Although to get it at high resolution you will need to jump down the rabbit hole and it goes way down haha


----------



## Fix (Jan 14, 2020)

Hello together!

So, do I get it right from the last few posts that all those mentioned modding/hacking stuff is _needless _when using 1. HDMI from Graphics card to AVR and 2. Analog wires to another sound system?

What is or is there any real benefit when using digital (optical/coaxial) instead of analog wires other than not needing those 3 analog wires? Since as far as I know Surround over optical from games and so on does not work but only over 3 analog wires because _optical S/PDIF does not have enough bandwidth_ for carrying those _uncompressed _streams for 6 channels!? (But HDMI does)

Thx & Greetings


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> It is not. Optical is limited. HDMI has higher capabilities. Although to get it at high resolution you will need to jump down the rabbit hole and it goes way down haha


Well that limitation must not be much because the sound comes through really clear clean and well perfectly fine. And as for using my video card as a sound card, Why do they make sound cards then or put them on MB's if they are not needed?
After all you don't need a sound card if the video card is making it for you right?
So why use optical ports then? if something isn't as good as the other then what is the point in putting optical hookups on your equipment?
This is a brand new 2018 MB why on earth would they put a sound card on the MB and an Optical sound port if HDMI was and IS better than why not just have the sound card have a HDMI hookup or just eliminate the sound card altogether?

Also here is what the Realtech sound card looks like.




Okay this is the Sony HDMI hook up and well you are correct in saying this is better!
I switched over to the Sony HDMI sound.


----------



## Fix (Jan 14, 2020)

I'd say HDMI just passes through the "original" sound stream from whatever source. The graphics card has not to deal with it in any way other than just pass it through to the HDMI.

What do you have hooked up at the other HDMI end? Did you configure your speaker setup in Windows?




(At the moment only my 2 speaker monitor is connected to the graphics card (through Display Port cable what is a comparable scenario) and powered on but if I've connected/powered on the AVR I can choose much more here up to 7.1)



trickson said:


> Why do they make sound cards then or put them on MB's if they are not needed?
> .....
> So why use optical ports then? if something isn't as good as the other then what is the point in putting optical hookups on your equipment?
> This is a brand new 2018 MB why on earth would they put a sound card on the MB and an Optical sound port if HDMI was and IS better than why not just have the sound card have a HDMI hookup or just eliminate the sound card altogether?



If you'd read my post right above yours you would have at least one answer. A very easy and obvious one. And the others for optical, coaxial and whatever are just exactly the same. Or how would you do that with just a graphics card but no sound card without buying some additional HDMI audio extractor (to digital/optical and/or analog) or similar?
Not everybody has an (expensive) AVR! I haven't had one for not too long ago and then the graphics card's HDMI sound output was just useless for me... Well, in most cases at least. If you have and use a TV or monitor with integrated speakers as on my example avove, then you could still use it.

Regards


*Edit:* I just saw you've chosen "Realtek Digital Output" and not your Nvidia output like your "Sony TV *00" so this has not to do anything with HDMI and HDMI sound output! You've chosen the totally wrong sound output device! To the above would apply what this whole huge thread is about. Chose your Nvidia / Sony TV output device. But I really doubt that your Sony TV supports more than Stereo/2 channells but yo'll see there in Speaker config.


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

Holy.. All this stuff is really confusing.




And during the "test" nothing works correctly. No sub the speakers are not configuring at all. LOL this is a MESS!
Also how the heck do I plug my video card in to sound? and my stereo still has to conect to the computer some how so other than the optical cable there is NOTHING that connects the computer to the stereo so I have to use the realtech ANYWAY. I am now just utterly confused and am going back to my realtech.


----------



## Fix (Jan 14, 2020)

Where does your optical cable go? Not to the TV as well I guess?

You have listed above all possible sound output devices, they are independent and don't really have to do anything with each other!
"This" is not "a mess", you're confusing and mixing things! You don't need a sound card nor an optical or other cable if you output your sound through GPUs/HDMI. But if your optical cable goes to another device than your HDMI cable (what I'd guess) it is clear that it doesn't work the same or as you'd like and expect! Your HDMI goes to the TV, so the TV is your video and sound output device. Your optical goes to ???
What do you mean by "stereo"?

P. S. Maybe it helps something for understanding: When you click the speaker symbol right down on the Task bar you will see and also be able to choose, to which sound output device (like in the list above) you'd like to output your sound (above the volume slider).


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 14, 2020)

I found that if you switch connections windows does not sometimes refresh that connection that is why his tv is displaying that speaker config. Set it to stereo and apply it then go back and test and they will work. Please read my post I linked. Basically, you and I and a whole bunch of others are stuck with a choice. 1. Use display port to hdmi cable/adapter for lossless surround sound and another HDMI port to carry 4k60hz to the tv. 2. Buy a new Avr with 4k60hz passthrough. 3. Set it up like I have.
I went for the 3rd option which led me here.

And to respond to why audio cards exist...they are getting dated like Fix said hdmi is passing through the audio. I know media content creators use them for videos and sound tracks and stuff. But I think most gamers are not using them anymore, well at least they are not using them because they want to but because they have to for some stupid reason like me. Toslink is only being kept alive by sound bars IMO lol. 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/post-4188108


----------



## Fix (Jan 14, 2020)

I saw you've added your TV in the post above. It supports those encoded surround formats and 6 channels (5.1). But it surely cannot play the later so you need to connect a surround system to your TV for this to work! Maybe with the optical cable (if it has optical out). Or if you follow this thread and are able to enables DTS and so on in your Realktek control panel, you can output surround through your optical cable if I've understood correctly but then you need a Decoder which chan decode this encoded stream which maybe your whatever sound system has built in. Or if your TV has optical in, connect the optical cable to the TV and then your sound system to your TV.

There are so many possibilities for different use cases but my problem is that I've no idea what you've all got exactly and what goal you aim...


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

Fix said:


> Where does your optical cable go? Not to the TV as well I guess?
> 
> You have listed above all possible sound output devices, they are independent and don't really have to do anything with each other!
> "This" is not "a mess", you're confusing and mixing things! You don't need a sound card nor an optical or other cable if you output your sound through GPUs/HDMI. But if your optical cable goes to another device than your HDMI cable (what I'd guess) it is clear that it doesn't work the same or as you'd like and expect! Your HDMI goes to the TV, so the TV is your video and sound output device. Your optical goes to ???
> ...


Seriously You do not know what a stereo is? It is the denon AVR-3802. It has 3 optical input ports and since that is the only connection cable I have to hook the Stereo ( Denon AVR-3802)  up to the computer then how else do I connect them? And yes an Optical cable goes from the TV ( Sony 4K Bravia ) to the Stereo (Denon AVR-3802). 
But The video card HDMI cable goes from the Computer to the TV ( Sony 4K 65" Bravia) This is of course my "Monitor". 
So Nahimic works great the Optical cable works the one thing I do not have is any way to configure the speakers in realtech and it only has 2 channel. so there is a mess some where yet the sound is "better" and louder with the on board sound realtech. and Nahimic gives me some really nice surround sound.


----------



## Fix (Jan 14, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> I found that if you switch connections windows does not sometimes refresh that connection that is why his tv is displaying that speaker config. Set it to stereo and apply it then go back and test and they will work. Please read my post I linked. Basically, you and I and a whole bunch of others are stuck with a choice. 1. Use display port to hdmi cable/adapter for lossless surround sound and another HDMI port to carry 4k60hz to the tv. 2. Buy a new Avr with 4k60hz passthrough. 3. Set it up like I have.
> I went for the 3rd option which led me here.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/post-4188108



I've never seen this behavior and doubt it here since you choose your exact sound output device which also correctly shows your connected device (TV) here. It is possible that the TV supports 6 channels and encoded formats and just outputs them on built in stereo speakers and/or that it is able to pass it through and ouput those digital signals to whatever device (as I just described right above). I think mine can to that, at least the later.

He does want surround I understand, so why should he choose stereo if he also says above that he only is/was able to choose stereo ouput (through Realktek/Optical).



hotrippr said:


> 1. Use display port to hdmi cable/adapter for lossless surround sound and another HDMI port to carry 4k60hz to the tv."


Whaaaaat???? I don't understand in any way! Why use adapter? Where does this 2nd HDMI cable go? (I have a 4k HDMI 2.0 AVR and on each graphics card 2x DP and 2x HDMI - AVR has speakers connected as well as projector and TV, it is the "HDMI switch" and the "amplifier/surround system")


What is the "3rd option" exactly?


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 14, 2020)

Did you read my post by clicking the link? It explains it all.


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

Fix said:


> He does want surround I understand, so why should he choose stereo if he also says above that he only is/was able to choose stereo ouput (through Realktek/Optical).


To tell you the truth I really do not like surround sound, Personally I just do not like it unless I am in a theater. I do not know what it is but every surround sound system I have ever had I just never liked it. I like full room sound and in stereo or quadraphonic TBH. This is why I use the 7 channel stereo setting on my Dennon. It is just far better in producing the sound I want.


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 14, 2020)

Ok I looked at the Denon Manual. You do not have HDMI on your AVR. So you like me are stuck using the toslink optical for sound until we buy new AVRs. Mine does have HDMI but not at 4k60hz. So we are both stuck.

Thing you need to understand, HDMI can passthrough Lossless as I understand it. I can test both and to be honest there is no perceivable difference in quality. Which is why I am settling on using the 3rd option for me which is optical.


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> Ok I looked at the Denon Manual. You do not have HDMI on your AVR. So you like me are stuck using the toslink optical for sound until we buy new AVRs. Mine does have HDMI but not at 4k60hz. So we are both stuck.
> 
> Thing you need to understand, HDMI can passthrough Lossless as I understand it. I can test both and to be honest there is no perceivable difference in quality. Which is why I am settling on using the 3rd option for me which is optical.


So I am NOT wrong? I thought that I was messed up and all confused but NO I have limitation on my system and I am NOT going to run out to get a NEW AVR system NO way My Denon is FANTASTIC as is!


----------



## Fix (Jan 14, 2020)

trickson said:


> Seriously You do not know what a stereo is? It is the denon AVR-3802. It has 3 optical input ports and since that is the only connection cable I have to hook the Stereo ( Denon AVR-3802)  up to the computer then how else do I connect them? And yes an Optical cable goes from the TV ( Sony 4K Bravia ) to the Stereo (Denon AVR-3802).
> But The video card HDMI cable goes from the Computer to the TV ( Sony 4K 65" Bravia) This is of course my "Monitor".



I'm not natively speaking english and "stereo" is a "stereo" (2 speakers) for me and an "AVR" is an "AVR" (amplifier and HDMI switch) for me and a surround system is a surround system for me (like e.g. Logitech Z5500 oder Z906). Therefore my confusion and question about it.

I really don't have any idea why you do it that weird way! Or do I miss something important? PC->GPU->HDMI->AVR->Speakers & AVR->HDMI->TV. Really simple for me, similar I mentioned just in my post above about my PC/AVR setup.

(Is it that your AVR does not support 4k60p? Then hotrippr's suggestion suddenly makes sense to me with two HDMI connections but this looks like some "quirks mode fix" to me but is certainly legit in that case)



trickson said:


> So Nahimic works great the Optical cable works the one thing I do not have is any way to configure the speakers in realtech and it only has 2 channel. so there is a mess some where yet the sound is "better" and louder with the on board sound realtech. and Nahimic gives me some really nice surround sound.



What does "Nahimic" mean?

This other thing with optical and only stereo ist what I mentioned in my 1st or 2nd post and which is this whole thread about as I understand. But I can't tell you how to fix this exactly but this thread should give any answer about it.
And about the later 1. I don't understand what you're trying to tell and 2. HDMI vs. Optical: As I said in my 1st post:



Fix said:


> Since as far as I know Surround over optical from games and so on does not work but only over 3 analog wires because _optical S/PDIF does not have enough bandwidth_ for carrying those _uncompressed _streams for 6 channels!? (But HDMI does)



I'm sorry but I've got no idea what "a mess some where yet the sound is "better" and louder with the on board sound realtech" should mean. Technically, HDMI is "better" and none should be louder or not other than what you set in your PC/OS.


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

Nahimic 3 is a audio tool that is part of the realtech sound card that is built into my mother board. 





						Nahimic
					

Experience the new Nahimic on MSI gaming laptops. Whether on speakers or headsets, the immersive surround sound and boosted bass takes VR gaming and live stream audio to the next level.




					www.msi.com


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 14, 2020)

Yes it is now all cleared up. trickson has a "receiver" with no HDMI and I have an "AVR" with only 4k30hz passthrough.
I cant live with the quirks of using another hdmi cable as nvidia does not have an "audio only" option so it displays 2 monitors even though one is just audio.


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> Yes it is now all cleared up. trickson has a "receiver" with no HDMI and I have an "AVR" with only 4k30hz passthrough.
> I cant live with the quirks of using another hdmi cable as nvidia does not have an "audio only" option so it displays 2 monitors even though one is just audio.


I'm Fricking 100 years old people I call it a "STEREO".


----------



## Fix (Jan 14, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> Did you read my post by clicking the link? It explains it all.



No because it didn't make any sense to me and give no additional, useful information for me I think (see ma last post as I would normally and have personally connected and set it up, you will then understand what I mean and what whas my confusion) but now everything solved up with the latest posts from you and me.



hotrippr said:


> Ok I looked at the Denon Manual. You do not have HDMI on your AVR. So you like me are stuck using the toslink optical for sound until we buy new AVRs. Mine does have HDMI but not at 4k60hz. So we are both stuck.
> 
> Thing you need to understand, HDMI can passthrough Lossless as I understand it. I can test both and to be honest there is no perceivable difference in quality. Which is why I am settling on using the 3rd option for me which is optical.



So now it's clear what your problems are and why you make it so "complicated"! For the later I already explained two times about optical S/PDIF bandwith and HDMI as you just said above.



trickson said:


> So I am NOT wrong? I thought that I was messed up and all confused but NO I have limitation on my system and I am NOT going to run out to get a NEW AVR system NO way My Denon is FANTASTIC as is!



No, you're not. Or at least not in using optical for sound to your AVR instead HDMI. About the other: As I already told multiple times, if you want surround through optical (what I didn't know before today that it's even possible from pc for games and applications because Optical S/PDIF bandwith vs. HDMI what I explained two times) you need to read through this thread and search and try until it (possibly) works for you as others described and posted pictures about those enabled settings in the Realtek control panel.

About the other method you tried through your TV with 5.1:
Did you then connect an optical cable to TV output and AVR input? Do you have sound from the TV? What does your AVR play/show then? Did you have a look at TV sound settings?
I'm not sure if it could work exactly like this or if you had to do the same "hack" to send already encoded audio to your TV which can then be passed through to your AVR (what you now try to send directly to your AVR through optical.



trickson said:


> To tell you the truth I really do not like surround sound, Personally I just do not like it unless I am in a theater. I do not know what it is but every surround sound system I have ever had I just never liked it. I like full room sound and in stereo or quadraphonic TBH. This is why I use the 7 channel stereo setting on my Dennon. It is just far better in producing the sound I want.



Just saw this other post from you. But then I'm confused again!
If you do not like surround, so why the hell this discussion about this whole thing to enable and configure more than 2 channels if you don't want to use them anyway?


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 14, 2020)

This will depend on how old his TV is. I also use a Sony and I believe mine will only passthrough DD sound. But this is interesting if he can do it.


----------



## Fix (Jan 14, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> Yes it is now all cleared up. trickson has a "receiver" with no HDMI and I have an "AVR" with only 4k30hz passthrough.
> I cant live with the quirks of using another hdmi cable as nvidia does not have an "audio only" option so it displays 2 monitors even though one is just audio.



Since you output your vide to the AVR as output/display device, no matter what's behind.
Why not just turn of the 2nd monitor? Maybe it's possible to "delete" this device from the registry directly...?



hotrippr said:


> This will depend on how old his TV is. I also use a Sony and I believe mine will only passthrough DD sound. But this is interesting if he can do it.



I've got a Philips but don't know exactly from memory right now what it is able to do or not to do. Since I also don't need and use this anyway as I go PC->HDMI->AVR->HDMI->TV & projector. If I've turned of the AVR (Standby w. HDMI passthrough) on the PC I see my TV and I think as I remember I am only able to use 2 channels.



trickson said:


> Nahimic 3 is a audio tool that is part of the realtech sound card that is built into my mother board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx!


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

Fix said:


> No because it didn't make any sense to me and give no additional, useful information for me I think (see ma last post as I would normally and have personally connected and set it up, you will then understand what I mean and what whas my confusion) but now everything solved up with the latest posts from you and me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are only 3 ways to connect components to the "Stereo" AVR system.
1St is RCA jacks.
2nd is S/PDIF ( Or as I know it the cable with the tinny pins round connector.)
3rd Optical.
I do like surround sound when watching movies but not gaming or listening to music  or just watching regular tv.

**EDIT**
I ran a test using the Nvidia HDMI and the Realtech sound card and the HDMI sound is less audible low volume, Same volume level switched back to MB realtech sound and it is CLEARER more pronounced and yes LOUDER.
So this HDMI from nVidia crap is just that CRAP!
I would still like to know what these drivers are for? I get an error message when trying to install them and then have to re-install all the old realtech drivers and Nahimic3.
I am no longer confused at all my DENON AVR is working perfectly and is hooked up RIGHT!


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 14, 2020)

trickson said:


> I do like surround sound when watching movies but not gaming or listening to music  or just watching regular tv.


For gaming you do not know what youre missing.



Fix said:


> Since you output your vide to the AVR as output/display device, no matter what's behind.
> Why not just turn of the 2nd monitor? Maybe it's possible to "delete" this device from the registry directly...?


Yes many of us have tried it, it doesnt work, there may be a pay software solution but it doesnt really solve the issue at bootup. There are numerous threads sent to Nvidia support about this issue. They either cannot do it or dont care enough to enable this feature.
The 2nd monitor is basically a phantom and is displayed by selecting the ARC input on my tv. It is lame, quirky and not stable. I ran it like that for years but now I am happy sacrificing it. Especially since I just now figured out that my TV supports DD+ passthrough which isnt much but is one less thing I am sacrificing. To be clear I am sacrificing Lossless audio, DTS HD Master, Dolby TrueHD, multi channel lossless pcm in games, etc, by going with onboard optical. What I am gaining is stability, no quirks to deal with like switching inputs to get to bios or get to my AVR osd.



trickson said:


> **EDIT**
> I ran a test using the Nvidia HDMI and the Realtech sound card and the HDMI sound is less audible low volume, Same volume level switched back to MB realtech sound and it is CLEARER more pronounced and yes LOUDER.
> So this HDMI from nVidia crap is just that CRAP!
> I would still like to know what these drivers are for? I get an error message when trying to install them and then have to re-install all the old realtech drivers and Nahimic3.
> I am no longer confused at all my DENON AVR is working perfectly and is hooked up RIGHT!


Man what are you talking about it has already been said that youre receiver does not have HDMI at all. So how are you testing HDMI? Nvidia has nothing to do with it on your setup. You do not have much choice other than the setup you currently have which is using the optical. So you are correct there.

These drivers enable DDlive and DTS Interactive, they encode things like game audio so you you can hear surround if the game supports it.


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> For gaming you do not know what youre missing.
> 
> 
> Yes many of us have tried it, it doesnt work, there may be a pay software solution but it doesnt really solve the issue at bootup. There are numerous threads sent to Nvidia support about this issue. They either cannot do it or dont care enough to enable this feature.
> ...



So what does this picture say?






Is that NVIDIA High Definition Audio or am I just BLIND!


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 14, 2020)

Yes! It is A/V going to your TV! Not your "STEREO"


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> Yes! It is A/V going to your TV! Not your "STEREO"


Umm..Okay? Yet every thing has to go through the stereo in order to hear it so how does that work????


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 14, 2020)

Haha you tell us. I am betting you have the optical out on your tv going to your STEREO?
So basically you have this PC>STEREO over optical. Nvidia>TV over HDMI. So youre going through a loop to get that sound test which isnt really fair nor valid as a test for HDMI.


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> Haha you tell us. I am betting you have the optical out on your tv going to your STEREO?
> So basically you have this PC>STEREO over optical. Nvidia>TV over HDMI. So youre going through a loop to get that sound test which isnt really fair nor valid as a test for HDMI.


No PC stereo , TV stereo via optical cables.


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 14, 2020)

Yes. That is what I just said. You have to havit like I said. Man I am about to take your avatar as my own right now. lol


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

I tell you this I give up. Really I can not get HDMI audio nor surround sound audio it's like I have to put out another 2K for a new stereo system! 
I am sticking with the Realtech sound card that my MB offers it is still the best and sounds the best and also unless there iis another way like RCA cables I would need 5 to plug into the MB then into the RCA jacks in the back of the Stereo so that vs ONE SMALL cable? Yeah I am sticking with the optical hook ups they are more than PERFECT.


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 14, 2020)

Yes optical is your best option till your STEREO dies. When it does make sure you get one that can passthrough 4k60hz and you will be happy.
Just understand that optical is the best option for YOU at this moment. HDMI is the best as of right now in general.


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> Yes optical is your best option till your STEREO dies. When it does make sure you get one that can passthrough 4k60hz and you will be happy.
> Just understand that optical is the best option for YOU at this moment. HDMI is the best as of right now in general.


See now this clears things up perfectly.
Yeah no plans to replace this sweet Denon just none.

Another thing is that I am getting simulated surround sound on 7 channel stereo all with Nahimic3 and Realtech and quite frankly I would argue full digital HD quality as well. The sound is AMAZING when I use Nahimic3 and flat when I have it off.
Is this what the OP's drivers do? and if so well they do not work.
I really wished you all could hear my system sounds like A true Audiophile setup like and old one for sure yet one that is in the showroom sall setup and perfect. Man the sound is INCREDIBLE Better than ever! The Klipsch RP speakers are JUST FING AMAZING!


----------



## funboy6942 (Jan 16, 2020)

Dodge Gee said:


> I am not sure how to test whether my Logitech g906 speaker is working using the optical output from my Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master.
> I believe I have everything upto date - Drivers and Windows.
> 
> I did the following Steps:
> ...



I followed the way to do this in another thread which made me do stuff with the registry and couldnt get it to to work no matter what and I followed it to a "T" and it just didnt work at all. YOURS however worked and was super simple to do! Only thing I could add is if anyone is looking to try it, download Iobit Uninstaller 9 program for free and uninstall your previous drivers with it for it will also remove all the residual registry items, or you can use cccleaner, but that requires to open more programs to do the same thing. But I did try with the 2.80 and 2.82 drivers, only bad thing I can report is, both my son and I use home theater receivers to do our sound with, I like big speakers and a ton a watts , and DTS and DD worked fine with them, but no software application using the 2.82. It was tested on 2 different motherboards a Gigabyte GA-AX370 Gaming K5 with a Realtek 1220, and my Gigabyte X470 AORUS Ultra Gaming with a Realtek 1220-VB. I had one problem with the 2.80 driver on my sons receiver though, his is a Onkyo 5 disc dvd changer/receiver combo and for some reason the 2.80 driver was randomly sending some code over the digital in DTS and DD and made his receiver switch over to dvd mode killing to sound off since it switched to that input then Video 1. I have a Denon AVR-S530BT and dont have a problem at all, but all I had to do was do the patch method to the 2.82 driver, and yes no more app, but can configure it through windows and it shows up that way with DD and DTS, and his receiver no longer switches over anymore.

I cant thank you enough for this method and all the help, so much easier for I spent well over 2 hours with no working  the other ways, which are much harder to do I guess if you never messed with it that way with making a registry file, then going into save mode and moving a file into the system 32 folder, then find out what all you did didnt work. Not sure also if its because of my chipset that made it not work doing that way, but since most "newer" boards use these chip units, this worked great for me and decided to go for it and then give up, but to my surprise Im glad I did give it a go, now my games play on my receivers in DD or DTS which sounds completely different then using it in stereo mode and the receivers set up in DTS Neo or PLII Game mode, the separation is astoundingly different. The only reason I was looking for this is I remeber having a older board back in the day that if you got the driver from Gigabyte, not realtek, you was able to do DD and DTS and I went to their site with our "newer" boards and they have like a 12mb patch that did nothing to make this available again to use.

AND if anyone cares this helps with headphone use as well unlocking the Dolby Theater software, and my main headphones are razer tiamat 7.1 v2, which they claim you cant really use them on Realtek hardware, but if you do the above you can select Dolby and DTS software to use with them, AND as long as you make it 16/24/32 bit 44100 HZ, dont suggest you go higher, and enable Bass management they sound outstanding. Also I have Logitech G633's before these and I highly recommend you run them them with the same HZ setting for there is pretty much no bass with either if you go past that for some reason. And with the G633's if you want them to blow your ear drums out, hook the 3.5mm and usb plugged in and it set to pc mode on the headset, using the headphone jack of the Realtek card, front panel is what I was using, then go into windows audio setting, enable eq and turn the bass up some more, they can handle it dont worry, and its NIGHT AND DAY difference then using its software to produce sound. I also recommend getting the dtd and dd headphone software from the MS store, for the Logitech software produces a "echo" using it, and you dont get that doing it this way, and if you like loud bass heave guns, or music, with the G633's or the Razers, youre in for a treat if you do what I mentioned  Just Make sure you keep it at what ever bit rate, but its got to be 44100 HZ for even a jump to 48000 makes a difference, and going to full on 32 bit 192K HZ sounds like utter garbage with almost no bass to speak of no matter how much you give it to the EQ. I dont know if this is the same for say creative, or others, if it makes this huge of a difference doing it set up this way, dont have the money to buy that stuff yet, but if you got this chip set, try it and you will see Im right  I spent hours and days watching reviews on both headsets including the G933's, which will work wired or wireless, and was killing me for the lack of bass till I accidentally hit the 44100 HZ option and was like, HOLY CRAP, and then tried them all and it made such a huge difference sound wise, and then when I got my Razer's found out it acted the same way, no bass unless I hit the bass management on and then dropped it to 44100 HZ and they just came alive with great sound, which the reviews on it all said there was none to speak of with Realtek, which they were partially correct, turning up the sub, and sub in Realtek software did help with that, but switching to 44100 HZ and bass management on, and was like WOW, but I do like the razers better IMO, due to having true 7.1 vs software based, there is a difference to my ear at least, and Im big on sound and can tell the differences, even subtle little ones. I cant speak for audiophile grade stuff, but give what I mentioned a try and report in, Id like to know since I cant afford much, and got my Logitechs for $30 shipped and the Razers for $40 shipped off ebay to play around with, I couldnt of been able to touch these at retail thats for sure, and I love messing around with this crap, and have since I was a kid, now 48, and no signs of stopping anytime soon if my wallet allows me to get this stuff from people that havent a clue what they are selling for the logitechs mic wasnt suppose to work, it does, they forgot to hit the switch over to pc to test them before selling, and the Razers have a small fray on the cable and thats  why they were selling so cheap, and maybe also that they have no bass unless you do what I mentioned. Dont get me wrong, the Logitechs had some bass, not as much as I liked, using the software, but man what a huge difference in it using the 3.55mm jack and usb at the same time and pushing it up more with the EQ with no distortion at all as my old G35's used to fart if I barely gave it a little extra bass to them, I wasnt happy with them at all 

But again thanks to Dodge Gee for all your work, sometimes the simplest way is the best


----------



## ERGLS88 (Feb 15, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> *NEW REALTEK DRIVER VERSION 6.0.1.8551 + SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP)
> THIS DRIVER IS SIGNED BY ME, NOT REQUIRING THE DEACTIVATION OF THE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT OF TEST MODE.
> 
> ANALOG OUTPUT: SOUND BLASTER X 720°
> ...


Hi, I downloaded and installed this NEW REALTEK DRIVER MOD VERSION 6.0.1.8551 and it initially worked great. Windows update updated and caused a problem with it. I attempted to reinstall it and ran into a problem with the Microsoft visual c++ part of the  re-install it wouldn't close out after attempting to re install it. I also tried to uninstall the Microsoft Visual c++ and had problems getting some of it to uninstall. Do you have a clean way to uninstall the whole package so I can do a another clean install. Or do you have any suggestions on what I need to do to uninstall so I can do a fresh install? Thanks.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello All, my realtek drivers with enhacers. Thanks for Best Driver Modder EVER mr Alan Finotty!!!!


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 20, 2020)

i dont bother with these anymore, while it was the better of a few options, the UAD with realtek contol via windows store works MUCH better than any others I used, better stability, quality and ease of use.. also fixed my popping issue I have had for 3 years...


----------



## ERGLS88 (Mar 21, 2020)

ERGLS88 said:


> Hi, I downloaded and installed this NEW REALTEK DRIVER MOD VERSION 6.0.1.8551 and it initially worked great. Windows update updated and caused a problem with it. I attempted to reinstall it and ran into a problem with the Microsoft visual c++ part of the  re-install it wouldn't close out after attempting to re install it. I also tried to uninstall the Microsoft Visual c++ and had problems getting some of it to uninstall. Do you have a clean way to uninstall the whole package so I can do a another clean install. Or do you have any suggestions on what I need to do to uninstall so I can do a fresh install? Thanks.


There are no files in the download link?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 21, 2020)

ERGLS88 said:


> There are no files in the download link?


Realtek_driver_2019_03.exe








						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## Leolik (Mar 22, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello All, my realtek drivers with enhacers. Thanks for Best Driver Modder EVER mr Alan Finotty!!!!View attachment 148643View attachment 148644View attachment 148645View attachment 148646View attachment 148647View attachment 148648View attachment 148649View attachment 148650View attachment 148651View attachment 148652View attachment 148653View attachment 148654View attachment 148655View attachment 148656View attachment 148657View attachment 148658View attachment 148659hi. can you give instructions how do you exactly intralled Doldy Atmos?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello All!
New version of enhancers drivers for Realtek HD Audio & Sound Blaster X-fi Surround Pro 5.1


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Mar 25, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello All!
> New version of enhancers drivers for Realtek HD Audio & Sound Blaster X-fi Surround Pro 5.1
> View attachment 149250View attachment 149251View attachment 149252View attachment 149253View attachment 149254View attachment 149255View attachment 149256View attachment 149257View attachment 149258View attachment 149259View attachment 149260View attachment 149261View attachment 149262View attachment 149263View attachment 149264View attachment 149265View attachment 149266View attachment 149267View attachment 149268View attachment 149269


Hi!
I would like having to this mod, when it is allowed by yours  
Can you give me when you have spare time your this upmodded full driver combination that you having maked? 
It is really very-very wonderful 
Hands down my friend, you have done the best job of all modders here 
It was my dream last year to have this 
Would you like to these us how you had this progressed?
Just a bit step-by-step guiding how it working these tabs with apps 
And don't forget uploding this 
Thank you very-very much 
You have made my day


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 25, 2020)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Hi!
> I would like having to this mod, when it is allowed by yours
> Can you give me when you have spare time your this upmodded full driver combination that you having maked?
> It is really very-very wonderful
> ...


Links to download coming soon.
New mod including:
-dolby
-dolby digital plus
-dolby atmos
-dts connect (spidf)
-dts interactive 
-dts neo pc 
-dts ultra II 
-nahimic
-multichannel 7.1 & 5.1 mode 
Links to download coming soon!
I just uploading files...
...

Download links: 








						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				



Password to archive:
audiomodded

Thnx to Alan Finotty!


----------



## funboy6942 (Mar 25, 2020)

I get a password is incorrect, though I copied and pasted it with what you posted? Any help so I can extract these files I just got would be greatly appreciated


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 25, 2020)

funboy6942 said:


> I get a password is incorrect, though I copied and pasted it with what you posted? Any help so I can extract these files I just got would be greatly appreciated


My mistake password is: audiomodded
Sorry.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Mar 26, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> My mistake password is: audiomodded
> Sorry.


I had now tested your mod and it had came some of an another driver or I dont know my motherboard had a differented resulted or I had wrongly installed. 
It had (for my motherboard I had installed):
Dolby Atmos/DDP/DTS Audio/Harman/DTS NeoC (as of Speakers/Headphones properties).
I hadn't none of DTS Interactive/DTS UltraPC II/Nahimic 
Can you a bit help about this from the install?
Apologize, I've been confused 
When you had sometime a spare time can you upload an another good link?
Maybe that has been correcting it and it will be works. 
Thank you for forwards.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 26, 2020)

Jimmy9303 said:


> I had now tested your mod and it had came some of an another driver or I dont know my motherboard had a differented resulted or I had wrongly installed.
> It had (for my motherboard I had installed):
> Dolby Atmos/DDP/DTS Audio/Harman/DTS NeoC (as of Speakers/Headphones properties).
> I hadn't none of DTS Interactive/DTS UltraPC II/Nahimic
> ...


You should install 2 drivers to have dts ultraIIpc
First realtek_driver_2019_03.exe
Second from device manager this last drivers 
And then You should have all enhancers.


----------



## ENF (Mar 27, 2020)

Sorry, but I am a little bit confused .

My system:
*OS:*
Windows 10 Home 64bit

*Mainboard*:
https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/P8P67_LE/

*Soundchip/Onboard ALC892.*
https://www.realtek.com/en/products/computer-peripheral-ics/item/alc892 

*No *external soundcard.

I would like to have Dolby Digital Live, DTS Interactive, Dolby Atmos and all the other possible Enhancers&Co. But what modded driver should I choose?

This one:








						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades. I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:  Downloads & Updates Here: https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFOptimusDCHAudio-Realtek/releases  Realtek USB...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Or this one:








						The Ultimate Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod for Windows 10
					

Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,  There is new updated Driver Mod to version 8627. In the package are included Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Sound Blaster 720 UWP and also Nahimic who optimises Nvidia HDMI Audio Driver. Dolby Digital...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Or this one here:








						Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive)
					

i dont bother with these anymore, while it was the better of a few options, the UAD with realtek contol via windows store works MUCH better than any others I used, better stability, quality and ease of use.. also fixed my popping issue I have had for 3 years...




					www.techpowerup.com
				





Yesterday I installed the drivers delivered by windows update but now I want to replace them with the correct modded driver  .

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 27, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> You should install 2 drivers to have dts ultraIIpc
> First realtek_driver_2019_03.exe
> Second from device manager this last drivers
> And then You should have all enhancers.


What "this last drivers"?
Thanks in advance brother!


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 28, 2020)

Wakko000 said:


> What "this last drivers"?
> Thanks in advance brother!


These 








						Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive)
					

i dont bother with these anymore, while it was the better of a few options, the UAD with realtek contol via windows store works MUCH better than any others I used, better stability, quality and ease of use.. also fixed my popping issue I have had for 3 years...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Ciarkol (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi everyone what drivers should i use to get DD and DTS working in games in 5.1?
I try DD on Witcher 3 but only play in 2.1 not 5.1 sound.

OS:
Windows 10 Home 64bit

Mainboard:
Asus rog strix b450-f gaming 

Soundchip/Onboard:
ALC1220

Speakers:
Logitech z906

No external soundcard.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 28, 2020)

Ciarkol said:


> Hi everyone what drivers should i use to get DD and DTS working in games in 5.1?
> I try DD on Witcher 3 but only play in 2.1 not 5.1 sound.
> 
> OS:
> ...


Try to see if you can force 5.1 in the game sound settings.


----------



## Ciarkol (Mar 28, 2020)

Btw i'm using optical cable not 3x jack cable, optical connection only support 2 channels i guess ? So why apps like netflix can play 5.1 sound ?



CityCultivator said:


> Try to see if you can force 5.1 in the game sound settings.


I cannot force it, game don't have that setting, if i setup DD live or DTS interactive my speakers switch to DECODE mode and only 2.1 sound play not 5.1


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 28, 2020)

Ciarkol said:


> Btw i'm using optical cable not 3x jack cable, optical connection only support 2 channels i guess ? So why apps like netflix can play 5.1 sound ?
> 
> 
> I cannot force it, game don't have that setting, if i setup DD live or DTS interactive my speakers switch to DECODE mode and only 2.1 sound play not 5.1


The problem is that Windows still see and reports that a stereo connection is present on the system. The game responds and produce stereo sounds. But the truth is that a multichannel encoder is present. This Windows does not report.
If you want multichannel you have two solutions:
1. Patch the software to force 5.1. Downside: Maybe there is no such patch, and this anyway can break multiplayer.
2. use a virtual soundcard to make the system see 5.1. Downside: Latency increases. Latency is already bad with encoder as it is. Stil if you want, I can give you a solution.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 28, 2020)

Ciarkol said:


> Btw i'm using optical cable not 3x jack cable, optical connection only support 2 channels i guess ? So why apps like netflix can play 5.1 sound ?
> 
> 
> I cannot force it, game don't have that setting, if i setup DD live or DTS interactive my speakers switch to DECODE mode and only 2.1 sound play not 5.1


Hello. I think you havnt apo driver installed or bad version fella. Dts interactive mode you can set in fxconfigurator apo_driver. If not You havnt installed modded drivers.wish luck!


----------



## Ciarkol (Mar 29, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello. I think you havnt apo driver installed or bad version fella. Dts interactive mode you can set in fxconfigurator apo_driver. If not You havnt installed modded drivers.wish luck!


So can u give me a link for proper drivers for HDA ALC 1220 with DD and DTS working ?
I change oryginal RltkAPO64.dll to modded dll


----------



## funboy6942 (Mar 29, 2020)

I made a thread with a driver I have patched that works with DD and DTS working, with that same chip set, for thats what my board and my son has on them.

Check the thread and download the driver here.


----------



## Ciarkol (Mar 31, 2020)

funboy6942 said:


> I made a thread with a driver I have patched that works with DD and DTS working, with that same chip set, for thats what my board and my son has on them.
> 
> Check the thread and download the driver here.


 Thx its working now but to get 5.1 i need to disable audio enhancements when switch 24 bits to dd is there a command or a key to add to registry to always disable that option ?


----------



## funboy6942 (Mar 31, 2020)

Not really sure what it is your asking there, for all I do is set it to dts or dd and my receiver takes over from there.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello Fellas.
Here are screens with my new modded drivers for Realtek HD Audio & Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Surround Pro (SB1095) with Dolby Digital Live & Dts Interactive included Dts Neo Pc, Dts Connect and Dts Digital Surround active. I will upload all nesessary software coming soon! 
Download links.....
......




























Here are download links:








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				












						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				












						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				












						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




Have fun!


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 9, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Fellas.
> Here are screens with my new modded drivers for Realtek HD Audio & Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Surround Pro (SB1095) with Dolby Digital Live & Dts Interactive included Dts Neo Pc, Dts Connect and Dts Digital Surround active. I will upload all nesessary software coming soon!
> Download links.....
> ......
> ...


----------



## dododo (Apr 10, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> View attachment 150894View attachment 150895View attachment 150896
> 
> View attachment 150899



Update driver ？


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 10, 2020)

Drivers are uploaded...
First install Realtek_driver_2019_03.exe after install run disable drivers signature.








						File folder on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## Wakko000 (Apr 10, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Drivers are uploaded...
> First install Realtek_driver_2019_03.exe after install run disable drivers signature.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

1. First install Realtek_driver_2019_03.exe and reboot after process complete.
2. Install your drivers via Install or update drivers?


----------



## kartik_raghav (Apr 12, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> View attachment 150894View attachment 150895View attachment 150896
> 
> View attachment 150899


hey bro,
I m new to sound mods. How to install these mods help me!!
OS:
Windows 10 Home Single language 64bit v1909

Laptop:
Acer Aspire A515-51G-BQ

Sounchip:
ALC255

No external soundcard


----------



## kartik_raghav (Apr 13, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Links to download coming soon.
> New mod including:
> -dolby
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


which one driver to install all enhancers 001, 002, 003, 004 or 005?



H4cziLLa said:


> Hello All!
> New version of enhancers drivers for Realtek HD Audio & Sound Blaster X-fi Surround Pro 5.1
> View attachment 149250View attachment 149251View attachment 149252View attachment 149253View attachment 149254View attachment 149255View attachment 149256View attachment 149257View attachment 149258View attachment 149259View attachment 149260View attachment 149261View attachment 149262View attachment 149263View attachment 149264View attachment 149265View attachment 149266View attachment 149267View attachment 149268View attachment 149269


Please give instructions how you installed it....


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 15, 2020)

Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows
					

Nobody ever mods  Conexant HD Audio driver.....:cry:   Did you find any  ?   very few did but Conexant (now Synaptics owns Conexant Systems and Synaptics do also make UAD drivers) HDA drivers are unpredictable (works with some but not others or does not work with certain Windows versions) since...




					www.techpowerup.com
				






H4cziLLa said:


> Links to download coming soon.
> New mod including:
> -dolby
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


Microsoft signed version 








						Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows
					

Nobody ever mods  Conexant HD Audio driver.....:cry:   Did you find any  ?   very few did but Conexant (now Synaptics owns Conexant Systems and Synaptics do also make UAD drivers) HDA drivers are unpredictable (works with some but not others or does not work with certain Windows versions) since...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 17, 2020)

My drivers realtek uad modded with sound blaster xfi 5.1 surround pro mb5 + full dolby & dts included 























Download links coming soon. Just uploading....

Dts ultra pc II rulezzzzzzz!!!!


----------



## Milincho (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey guys,

I have this problem in Windows 10 v1909 where when I try to install any of this modded drivers to get DD5.1 over Optical output the installation gets caught in an endless loop.

I start the installation, the setup program says: "this is a 2 step installation. First the current driver will be uninstalled, and after reboot the new driver will be installed".

Then I click "Reboot now" when asked.

Then Windows boots up and all start the same again, the setup program is automatically launched and it says again: "this is a 2 step installation. First the current driver will be uninstalled, and after reboot the new driver will be installed"... 

I see the driver being uninstalled, because the speaker icon in the icon try gets a red sign indicating it is disabled. But after windows reboots it goes back to normal again... 
I tried manually uninstalling the Realtek driver in Device Manager, even with the "Delete the driver files" option. Several times. But it's like it doesn't do anything at all. 

Any idea how can I fix this?


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 19, 2020)

first get iobit uninstaller, its free. Uninstall anything realtek sound related, and have it get rid of residual files and create a back up. Then get cccleaner, free dl and install and run the registry program in it, may have to run it twice, and do a back up as well. Then download my drive I patched HERE, and all should be good in the world for you.


----------



## MathePro (Apr 19, 2020)

Dolby Digital Live 5.1 Its a cap out the audio. need the patch to enable the Dolby Pro Logic II for SPDIF, when u use dolby live its cuts the "audio that humans cant hear", bulst, at 19khz above its cut out and lost the high details.


----------



## MysticQc (Apr 22, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Drivers are uploaded...
> First install Realtek_driver_2019_03.exe after install run disable drivers signature.
> 
> 
> ...



Good day H4cziLLa, just a quick question:

Inside your MegaShared, it have a file named: 
*RealtekDriver_2019_03_01.exe*, what is the difference with *RealtekDriver_2019_03.exe*? 

For an ASUS Mobo (Z170-A) Realtek ALC892, which one you are suggesting?

I apologize in advance If I miss the answer somewhere else on the forum...
Regards, 
Mystic.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Apr 22, 2020)

MysticQc said:


> Good day H4cziLLa, just a quick question:
> 
> Inside your MegaShared, it have a file named:
> *RealtekDriver_2019_03_01.exe*, what is the difference with *RealtekDriver_2019_03.exe*?
> ...


Hi!
@MysticQc
The difference of these both drivers is that the 2019_03_01 version has almost the same as the 2019_03, but this has only just Dolby Home Theater v4 and Dolby Digital Plus with QSoundGFX and of course with DTS Interactive 5.1 
The (2019_03) is integrated with DTS UltraPC II 
Another good difference is that the (2019_03_01) has much better sounding from your center speaker and when hear some audio Blu-ray with MPC-HC you can clearly hear the music like it's from the studio, so it is absolutely stunning 
And it contains also a Voice Cancellation (a Karaoke type like 3D sound), so I prefer you the 2019_03_01 as a foretasting 
And, yes it is good for your ASUS mobo (I have also a one (with ALC892) and I use the prefered driver too 

Sincerely,
Jimmy


----------



## MysticQc (Apr 23, 2020)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Hi!
> @MysticQc
> The difference of these both drivers is that the 2019_03_01 version has almost the same as the 2019_03, but this has only just Dolby Home Theater v4 and Dolby Digital Plus with QSoundGFX and of course with DTS Interactive 5.1
> The (2019_03) is integrated with DTS UltraPC II
> ...



@H4cziLLa , @Jimmy9303 .. thank you for your answers and greath works!
  I Installed drivers v2019_03_01 on my Asus Z170-A Windows 10 Pro (v.1909 build 18363.778)
   With my HeadPhone + Microphone on front panel audio:
     Nahimic --> work perfectly (Head+Micro), [didn't know this enhancement --> amazing]
     Dolby Home Theater  --> no change when I start the the "filters"
     Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater  --> no change when I start the the "filters"
     Didn't find any other Apps. (No DTS, no SRS)...

Question, is this normal? did I miss something?

[edit.1] -- Do SRS is only package into "Realtek Driver with SRS Premium Sound.zip" ?
[edit.2] -- Do DTS is only package into "Realtek Drivers with DDL & DTS Connect.7z" ?

Thank you again,
MysticQc

I included drivers picture:


 -->


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Apr 23, 2020)

MysticQc said:


> @H4cziLLa , @Jimmy9303 .. thank you for your answers and greath works!
> I Installed drivers v2019_03_01 on my Asus Z170-A Windows 10 Pro (v.1909 build 18363.778)
> With my HeadPhone + Microphone on front panel audio:
> Nahimic --> work perfectly (Head+Micro), [didn't know this enhancement --> amazing]
> ...


Thanks for the reply @MysticQc 
It was my pleasure to help you. 

As of your picture attachment that you included is the driver date and the version is correct, but I have read here in forum somewhere that somehow has reported that (as of your windows 10 build version checked) he has the same problem as you, that in his driver panels was nothing.

Firstly, you must be installing one of the previously builds like between (windows 10 Fall Creators Update and May 2019 Update).
In these builds will be working these, I have checked myself these in past in my PC. 
Secondly, as windows grows their builds, sadly the older drivers will be not working or it has not an effect, because it has outdated and or it was long ago was maked. 

Good that you had asked that and I decipher somewhat your question:
1. "Realtek Driver with SRS Premium Sound.zip"  you must installed as I good understanded had as solo driver.
2. "Realtek Drivers with DDL & DTS Connect.7z" also the same as the first question solo installing.

These both cannot be mixed, because it their own combination process (LFX, GFX and MFX).
These drivers are first newly rehashed in Spring 2017.
And both are compatible with older builds (from Anniversary Update to (as of 100% tested) October 2018 Update).
Stereo 2.0 drivers like SRS with DTS (just only the Surround Sensation version (also very amazing effect when you combined it with 3D Karaoke, Sonic Focus and Dolby Home Theater v4 effects) and it works only in windows 7 and 8 and it is with his same (LFX, GFX and MFX) process and it not works with windows 10 too.
As for searching some alternative in the MegaShared folder look into "Realtek 2" folder and find "Realtek HD Audio with PCEE4, SRS, Sonic Focus & DTS".

Read this site to exploring and find out more about how is making the modders these drivers:








						Audio Devices Design Guide - Windows drivers
					

Audio Devices Design Guide



					docs.microsoft.com
				




Many things where changed since in the past three years and it where many documents where deleted. 
Have a great time! 

Greetings
Jimmy


----------



## emanresu (Apr 23, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> My drivers realtek uad modded with sound blaster xfi 5.1 surround pro mb5 + full dolby & dts included
> View attachment 151762View attachment 151763View attachment 151764View attachment 151765View attachment 151766View attachment 151767View attachment 151768View attachment 151769View attachment 151770View attachment 151771View attachment 151772Download links coming soon. Just uploading....
> 
> Dts ultra pc II rulezzzzzzz!!!!



WHERE'S THE LOOT?!


----------



## MysticQc (Apr 24, 2020)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Thanks for the reply @MysticQc
> It was my pleasure to help you.
> 
> As of your picture attachment that you included is the driver date and the version is correct, but I have read here in forum somewhere that somehow has reported that (as of your windows 10 build version checked) he has the same problem as you, that in his driver panels was nothing.
> ...



@Jimmy9303 , you are my hero!
You are very clear with your answers.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Apr 24, 2020)

MysticQc said:


> @Jimmy9303 , you are my hero!
> You are very clear with your answers.


With much greetings, when I can help you with something furthermore, then ask me freely here in the forum with a private message. 
I answer with much love.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 24, 2020)

MysticQc said:


> Good day H4cziLLa, just a quick question:
> 
> Inside your MegaShared, it have a file named:
> *RealtekDriver_2019_03_01.exe*, what is the difference with *RealtekDriver_2019_03.exe*?
> ...


I recommend realtek_driver-2019_03.exe 
Install and check!


----------



## MysticQc (Apr 24, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> I recommend realtek_driver-2019_03.exe
> Install and check!


@H4cziLLa  , as @Jimmy9303 proposal, I already install realtek_driver-2019_03_01.exe ... I will give a try on the one you propose... thank you.
MysticQc


----------



## MysticQc (Apr 26, 2020)

MysticQc said:


> @H4cziLLa  , as @Jimmy9303 proposal, I already install realtek_driver-2019_03_01.exe ... I will give a try on the one you propose... thank you.
> MysticQc


@H4cziLLa  , @Jimmy9303  ... Here is the follow-up which I had mentioned I will give you.

I installed version *RealtekDriver_2019_03* on top of version *RealtekDriver_2019_03_01* and *DolbyDigital *did not work either. Conclusion, no difference for me.

Since *Nahimic *enhancements does what I need, I decided to keep version *RealtekDriver_2019_03* … but surprised, last night, *Nahimic* stopped working (incompatible with my system / version in error, I didn't take the error) ... so here is what I did (in this precise order):

1) Uninstalled the three *Dolby *components (*DDHPHT* / *DHTv4 */ *DolbyGaming*) with the Windoz "Apps & features"

2) Uninstalled the two *Nahimic *components (*Nahimic */ *Nahimic* *3* settings) with the Windoz "Apps & features"

3) Uninstalled the "Realtek Advanced HD drivers kit" (from AAF-Team) with Windoz program management

4) Clean the registry with *CCleaner64 v5.65*

5) Restarted *Windoz *in "Digital Signature Mode Verification Disabled"

6) Installed the *RealtekDriver_2019_03_01* (the first one I had installed according to the recommendations of @H4cziLLa ), the only option that I did not took is the Dolby for Gaming (which is always crash when trying to start-it)

7) Restarted *Windoz *in "Digital Signature Mode Verification Disabled"

And now  WTF  ... MAGIC !!! All the components are working: *Nahimic / DDHPHT / DHTv4* & more … First time I use *DHTv4* and !!! WOW  !!! Combine with *Nahimic *and my *HyperX *analogue headset (https://is.gd/s9KeAr), it completely changes my sound experience ... I feel like I am in a concert hall, no joke!!!

Conclusion: it is a long way to make-it works, but it work!

Good day all… and thank you again to  @H4cziLLa  ,  @Jimmy9303.

MysticQc 

Ref.: ASUS Mobo (*Z170-A*) with Realtek *ALC892*.


----------



## saulob (Apr 28, 2020)

Is there any way to use these drivers with my CMedia sound card? It uses a CM6206 chip


----------



## pinco palla (Apr 30, 2020)

why no tutorial to install just one of these?
I have an acer 5750g i3 - 2350m 2,3 ghz 4,oogb ram dolby -realtek hd audio driver installed, windows 10 enterprise... someone could help me to choose best software? thanx


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 2, 2020)

@MysticQc 
I had sent you a PM with good tips and shall more to come.


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (May 6, 2020)

Hello there...
I'm newbie
I have realtek alc 662 onboard &
x fi elite pro - external.
Which one is compatible with apo driver & sound enhancer ?


----------



## Randaras (May 15, 2020)

I did exactly the same steps, and it doesn't work for me 

Nothing changed, cannot open any of the dolby programs, or the nahimic program,

it all says that there is a problem with the sound driver.


Steps I did:

1) Go into ccleaner and delete anything realtek, dolby, nahimic etc.
2) Clean registery using ccleaner
3) Restart PC in the mode that you don't need to have a signature driver
4) Installed the RealtekDriver_2019_03_01.exe
5) Restarted the PC when it told me too.

Result: Error when I start up the PC from Dolby Home theater, and nothing that it's supposed to do works(Dolby, nahimic etc.). and I Don't have the 5.1 option, the reason I install this modded driver, because my PC doesn't recognize the surround set and if I link my surround set to the PC it just plays from the front 3 speakers, no sound at all from the back speakers.






What am I doing wrong?


My Specs:
System: Asus Rog GL702
OS: Windows 10 64 bit
PC linked to Surround Set,
PC linked to audio interface, which is linked to surround set.


----------



## e33et (May 18, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Drivers are uploaded...
> First install Realtek_driver_2019_03.exe after install run disable drivers signature.
> 
> 
> ...



Good day H4cziLLa, 

May i ask u why u not disable drivers signature + test signing mode before u install i'm a bit confuesed because some games/anticheat wont work if u not have it enabled!
Also does it work with Realtek ASIO?

Kind Regards
e33et


----------



## MysticQc (May 19, 2020)

Randaras said:


> I did exactly the same steps, and it doesn't work for me
> 
> Nothing changed, cannot open any of the dolby programs, or the nahimic program,
> 
> ...



I wish I can help you, but sometime Laptop Audio drivers are more "obvious". I am not able to load this package on my ACER Aspire laptop too.

Have you try other package inside the MEGA directory of @H4cziLLa ?

Mystic


----------



## Randaras (May 19, 2020)

MysticQc said:


> I wish I can help you, but sometime Laptop Audio drivers are more "obvious". I am not able to load this package on my ACER Aspire laptop too.
> 
> Have you try other package inside the MEGA directory of @H4cziLLa ?
> 
> Mystic


Hey Mystic, thank you for your reply.


I haven't, there are so many of them that I literally have no clue which one to take, which one would be compatible with the Asus Laptops, etc.

Then  I downloaded one that he linked outside of the mega folder, that has so many files that I'm completely lost.


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 23, 2020)

Hello guys, I bouth a new Computer, the Motherboard is (Asus) TUF B360 Pro Gaming, it becomes with a Realtek Chip 887 and DTS Custom.

The problem is I don't use Heahphones, I use 5.1 Surround Speakers.

My question is, exists any version of DTS compatible with 5.1 Surround. Now I have Creative SB X720º installed, if it doesn't conflict, how I install? By APO Driver?
Thank you.



Diogo Silva said:


> Hello guys, I bouth a new Computer, the Motherboard is (Asus) TUF B360 Pro Gaming, it becomes with a Realtek Chip 887 and DTS Custom.
> 
> The problem is I don't use Heahphones, I use 5.1 Surround Speakers.
> 
> ...


I just install DTS Headphone:X and the app don't do nothing.
HELP!!


----------



## Levi Jr. (Jun 22, 2020)

The MEGA links timesouted....  But in Hungary, the MSI motherboards ALC1220 sound is gone too. MSI MPG X570 board. For this ALC what is the correct method for the install? Thx the answer.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 16, 2020)

Realtek HD Audio Drivers + Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround with full Dolby & DTS.
					

Hello Everyone! Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included. -dolby audio -dolby digital plus -dolby pro logic II -dolby home theatre v4 -dolby digital live -dolby atmos / access -dts sound unbound -dts ultra -dts connect -dts ultrapc II -dts...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## lui (Jul 31, 2020)

some feedback in relation to this:
Windows 10
Lenovo x250

Driver signature disabled: no
Windows 10 on test mode: no

Steps:
Removed realtek drivers from the device manager
Removed sound drivers with DriverStoreExplorer.v0.10.58
Uninstalled any Dolby tool already installed.

Installed the package using RealtekDriver_2019_03.exe
Observations:
AV detects some installation as suspicious, this was already reported and it seems to be a false positive.
Dolby tools are installed but at boot time it is reported a driver initialization error
Even with that Dolby, DTS... appeared under the realteak/sound properties.
Creative Soundblaster can be launched, no error reported
Nahimic works can be launched, but not audio

But main problem here: no audio at all.
Speakers doesnt show any audio
Audio over 3.5mm jack shows a serious amount of static noise, no audio either

Anyone facing the same issues?


----------



## VDelazeri (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi, 
Does anyone know if have a driver that works on the Dell G3 3590-A30P (Dell G3 2019)?
I managed to install it through the APO Driver, but it works with noise and my Samsung Ru7100 TV compatible with Dolby Digital Plus is switching between PCM and Dolby. This makes the screen blink.

Olá,
Alguém sabe se possui um driver que funcione no Dell G3 3590-A30P (Dell G3 2019)?
Consegui instalar através do APO driver, mas funciona com ruídos e minha TV Samsung Ru7100 que é compatível com Dolby Digital Plus fica alternando a imagem.


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 5, 2020)

VDelazeri said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know if have a driver that works on the Dell G3 3590-A30P (Dell G3 2019)?
> I managed to install it through the APO Driver, but it works with noise and my Samsung Ru7100 TV compatible with Dolby Digital Plus is switching between PCM and Dolby. This makes the screen blink.
> 
> ...


Using HDMI?
If so, post screenshot of supported formats tab.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 16, 2020)

Here are screens with the same patched drivers and dts x ultra supported but on 2 other version of realtek drivers: 7071 modded by wincreators https://mega.nz/file/2foihYhB#NI0Hkw0nUnKerP9dbh4cPkEw-8n4MuOauNYIaq3U_YU and lastest uad dch mod by Alan Finotty v8996.1 https://github.com/AlanFinotty1995/AAF_DCH_RealtekModded/releases
Dts x ultra i was enabled on windows 10 Enterprise 20h1 compilation 19041.450


----------



## CounterSpell (Aug 18, 2020)

alc1220s here. (asus x570 plus gaming).

using spdif to a 5.1 HT.

What drivers should i download to work 5.1 system?


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 20, 2020)

CounterSpell said:


> alc1220s here. (asus x570 plus gaming).
> 
> using spdif to a 5.1 HT.
> 
> What drivers should i download to work 5.1 system?


I have a ASUS TUF B550-Plus with ALC S1200A and use the standard driver, not the DCH one. I also use S-PDIF optical cable to my audio receiver. Just choose "APO driver + DDL / DTS" and unselect the rest on install.


----------



## CounterSpell (Aug 20, 2020)

CiroConsentino said:


> I have a ASUS TUF B550-Plus with ALC S1200A and use the standard driver, not the DCH one. I also use S-PDIF optical cable to my audio receiver. Just choose "APO driver + DDL / DTS" and unselect the rest on install.


can you please send me this driver or give a link for it? i tried like..8 drivers..and no 5.1


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 21, 2020)

here, just grad the standard version... or try the DCH one, your choice. The standard version works ok on my rig.








						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades. I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:  Downloads & Updates Here: https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFOptimusDCHAudio-Realtek/releases  Realtek USB...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



With these modded drivers by Alan Finnote you don't have to hack the registry or replace DLL files or disable "signed drivers validation" in Win10. 
Just make sure to unninstall your current audio drivers.


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 6, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4231880，成员：194920”]
下载链接即将推出。
新模组包括：
-杜比
-杜比数字+
-杜比全景声
-dts连接（spidf）
-dts交互式
-dts neo pc
-dts Ultra II
-纳希米奇
-多通道7.1和5.1模式
下载链接即将推出！
我只是上传文件...
...

下载链接：
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/#!XH4nmKZI!SZBKk4qdcEwR7CCMXs7XaCSDW2a_Ext7GpHqivJdyIY [/ URL]
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/#!WPhnxIZK!Hbsi3w2uL44wC9Ro9FBHp0YswSgrE049d4n94uMe8YQ [/ URL]
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/#!zDhFEIpS!N8fFXGnB0z-CuwMiR7X9IZPM9txuQzm1mzUIRdAQpqE [/ URL]
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/#!Ceo1TY5S!UYEK2SKC0IUcxALXmgIXNljCXFFBbspWYCHWCQYrv6o [/ URL]
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/#!7fgXHQyA!zGZIkezAe0orkVyB_5nhi9ciQfQAO6BmiNnpt5TQwR0 [/ URL]
存档密码：
音频调制

谢谢Alan Finotty！
[/引用]链接错误，无法下载


----------



## H4cziLLa (Sep 6, 2020)

BillTaozi said:


> [QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4231880，成员：194920”]
> 下载链接即将推出。
> 新模组包括：
> -杜比
> ...


Speak english please i'm from Poland.


----------



## Syconut (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm running into the same issue. I have mobo tomahawk z390 and it has 5.1 and dts support and plays through my digital opt out. But it does t let me select it and in games I put them on surround sound 5.1 and it doesnt play through the other speakers. Just the front 3. Did the latch and the install amd it hasn't fixed anything. Help!!!


----------



## Obergruppenführer John Sm (Sep 22, 2020)

NGeo said:


> I already did install R2.79 and it works fine, but this is for newer driver since the old one was not optimized for windows 10. Thats the point of the thread here.


Wait, if the new driver is optimized for windows 10 then there is no playback problem as long as people install K-Lite Codec Pack Full. It's all about the codecs.

You people really need to install K-Lite and stop relying on your motherboards or kody to do everything. Windows by default cant play any high-end video + audio format without proper codecs.
K-Lite Codec Pack Download


----------



## Syconut (Sep 22, 2020)

Obergruppenführer John Sm said:


> Wait, if the new driver is optimized for windows 10 then there is no playback problem as long as people install K-Lite Codec Pack Full. It's all about the codecs.
> 
> You people really need to install K-Lite and stop relying on your motherboards or kody to do everything. Windows by default cant play any high-end video + audio format without proper codecs.
> K-Lite Codec Pack Download


Will I only need this and can get rid of realtek?



Syconut said:


> Will I only need this and can get rid of realtek?


And will it run 5.1 surround sound via digital opt out?


----------



## Obergruppenführer John Sm (Sep 22, 2020)

Syconut said:


> Will I only need this and can get rid of realtek?
> 
> 
> And will it run 5.1 surround sound via digital opt out?


Why are you even using that? Just plug in your 6 speakers where they are supposed to go into a soundcard. Yes K-Lite supports everything. 5.1, 7.1, DOLBY Audio, etc. Look here is media info of the audio in one of my movies:
Audio
ID                          : 2
Format                      : DTS
Format/Info                 : Digital Theater Systems
Codec ID                    : A_DTS
Duration                    : 2 h 10 min
Bit rate mode               : Constant
Bit rate                    : 1 509 kb/s
Channel(s)                  : 6 channels
Channel layout              : C L R Ls Rs LFE
Sampling rate               : 48.0 kHz
Frame rate                  : 93.750 FPS (512 SPF)
Bit depth                   : 24 bits
Compression mode            : Lossy
Stream size                 : 1.37 GiB (12%)
Title                       : Norwegian DTS
Language                    : Norwegian

And it plays perfectly on 6 speakers and on headphones.



Syconut said:


> Will I only need this and can get rid of realtek?
> 
> 
> And will it run 5.1 surround sound via digital opt out?


Here, you can read this. There you will find the exact answer that it supports all of that.
K-Lite Codec Pack Questions and Answers


----------



## Syconut (Sep 22, 2020)

Obergruppenführer John Sm said:


> Why are you even using that? Just plug in your 6 speakers where they are supposed to go into a soundcard. Yes K-Lite supports everything. 5.1, 7.1, DOLBY Audio, etc. Look here is media info of the audio in one of my movies:
> Audio
> ID                          : 2
> Format                      : DTS
> ...


Cause my surround is digital opt out. It's a pioneer xv-dv55 system that's doesnt have 3.5mm Jack's available


----------



## Obergruppenführer John Sm (Sep 22, 2020)

Syconut said:


> Cause my surround is digital opt out. It's a pioneer xv-dv55 system that's doesnt have 3.5mm Jack's available


I believe you are fully capable of buying a 5.1 soundcard with all the amps, spdif, analogs, and stuff on it for 25 usd on ebay. And thus quitting all your problems.



Syconut said:


> Cause my surround is digital opt out. It's a pioneer xv-dv55 system that's doesnt have 3.5mm Jack's available


Why are you using that obsolete system on a pc anyway? Do you believe it gives you better sound quality that a modern soundcard? You can just plug in 5 speakers into the main big one and then the big one into the 3.5mm green jack on the soundcard.


----------



## Syconut (Sep 22, 2020)

Obergruppenführer John Sm said:


> I believe you are fully capable of buying a 5.1 soundcard with all the amps, spdif, analogs, and stuff on it for 25 usd on ebay. And thus quitting all your problems.
> 
> 
> Why are you using that obsolete system on a pc anyway? Do you believe it gives you better sound quality that a modern soundcard? You can just plug in 5 speakers into the main big one and then the big one into the 3.5mm green jack on the soundcard.


It's just been my system since the good old days and hasn't shit out on me yet. And my mobo sound card supports it and when I test it plays through all speakers and sub but realtek doesnt give the dolby theater or dts option at all. Thus why I am here


----------



## Obergruppenführer John Sm (Sep 22, 2020)

Syconut said:


> It's just been my system since the good old days and hasn't shit out on me yet. And my mobo sound card supports it and when I test it plays through all speakers and sub but realtek doesnt give the dolby theater or dts option at all. Thus why I am here


You can get excellent soundcards on ebay, several years old for 25 usd, with amazing sound. I suggest starting to use headphones. Good headphones + K-Lite + a good soundcard will also play 5.1 regardless of headphones being 2.0 and you will hear such amazing audio million times better than that quality of that device.It's exactly the 5.1 that will give your headphones an incredible kick. Like when cannons fire and stuff you will feel like you're really there.


----------



## Syconut (Sep 22, 2020)

Obergruppenführer John Sm said:


> You can get excellent soundcards on ebay, several years old for 25 usd, with amazing sound. I suggest starting to use headphones. Good headphones + K-Lite + a good soundcard will also play 5.1 regardless of headphones being 2.0 and you will hear such amazing audio million times better than that quality of that device.It's exactly the 5.1 that will give your headphones an incredible kick. Like when cannons fire and stuff you will feel like you're really there.


This has nothing to do with the sound card since mine supports dolby and dts. It's the driver realtek that's the issue


----------



## Obergruppenführer John Sm (Sep 22, 2020)

Syconut said:


> This has nothing to do with the sound card since mine supports dolby and dts. It's the driver realtek that's the issue


I meant get an PCI soundcard.



Syconut said:


> This has nothing to do with the sound card since mine supports dolby and dts. It's the driver realtek that's the issue


I'm pretty sure you spend more on cigarettes and drink that how much a used soundcard costs.


----------



## Syconut (Sep 22, 2020)

Obergruppenführer John Sm said:


> I meant get an PCI soundcard.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you spend more on cigarettes and drink that how much a used soundcard costs.


I do neither so not reall



Obergruppenführer John Sm said:


> I meant get an PCI soundcard.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you spend more on cigarettes and drink that how much a used soundcard costs.


Look at the specs for the z390 tomahawk. Pretty sure its pci plus 7.1


----------



## Obergruppenführer John Sm (Sep 22, 2020)

Syconut said:


> I do neither so not reall


So imagine something that you spend on  weekly or monthly htah you coulf do without for a while, and then get a soundcard. What should it be, I'll help you out,be your coach - starbucks? fast sandwitches? public parking? Drive a bike, make coffie at home, make your own cake, fry your own sandwitches... for example?



Syconut said:


> Look at the specs for the z390 tomahawk. Pretty sure its pci plus 7.1


I dont see it comes with a soundcard only a onboard chip.



Syconut said:


> Look at the specs for the z390 tomahawk. Pretty sure its pci plus 7.1


The specifications dont mention Dolby or DTS. If you have money for that motherboard then you surely have for a modern dedicated soundcard. LOL!

That board has worse audio than some 2007 boards! What is the world coming to?





						Specification MAG Z390 TOMAHAWK
					

As a world leading gaming brand, MSI is the most trusted name in gaming and eSports. We stand by our principles of breakthroughs in design, and roll out the amazing gaming gear like motherboards, graphics cards, laptops and desktops.




					www.msi.com
				








						GA-X38-DS5 (rev. 1.0) Specification | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				






Syconut said:


> This has nothing to do with the sound card since mine supports dolby and dts. It's the driver realtek that's the issue


Can you try and download these drivers that are correct for that motherboard?
Drivers


----------



## Syconut (Sep 22, 2020)

Obergruppenführer John Sm said:


> So imagine something that you spend on  weekly or monthly htah you coulf do without for a while, and then get a soundcard. What should it be, I'll help you out,be your coach - starbucks? fast sandwitches? public parking? Drive a bike, make coffie at home, make your own cake, fry your own sandwitches... for example?
> 
> 
> I dont see it comes with a soundcard only a onboard chip.
> ...


What's the gigabyte link for? And on msi site that's where I got my driver


----------



## Obergruppenführer John Sm (Sep 23, 2020)

Syconut said:


> What's the gigabyte link for? And on msi site that's where I got my driver


Then you definitely downloaded the wrong driver. I realize it's a low quality product - like most motherboards, but I absolutely cant believe they made ultra-low quality drivers that cant properly function with their own motherboard.

The gigabyte link is for comparison to show how a 2007 motherboard has better audio capabilities than that low-end tomahawk.

Realtek® ALC892 Codec
7.1-Channel High Definition Audio
Supports S/PDIF output

Gigabyte

Realtek ALC889A codec
High Definition Audio
2/4/5.1/7.1-channel
Support for DTS (dts NEOC)
Support for S/PDIF In/Out
Support for CD In
Really, it wont hurt your wallet to get a dedicated soundcard and stop using ultra low-quality audio on-board audio chips that come with motherboard and it's bad drivers. Lol there are 2007 soundcards that whose drivers have full windows 10 support and all features. And if you really want good audio, then get a Professional dedicated soundcard instead of those plastic speakers.


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 4, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Fellas.
> Here are screens with my new modded drivers for Realtek HD Audio & Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Surround Pro (SB1095) with Dolby Digital Live & Dts Interactive included Dts Neo Pc, Dts Connect and Dts Digital Surround active. I will upload all nesessary software coming soon!
> Download links.....
> ......
> ...


Link download invalid!


----------



## Streamroller (Oct 11, 2020)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @MysticQc
> I had sent you a PM with good tips and shall more to come.




Hello I have Z390 AORUS EXTREME ALC1220- Realtek chip 

I just WANT Dolby Digital LIVE to play 5.1 games. There are too many files PLZ link me NEWEST and signed (safe) file. Please my soundcard broke. I need 5.1 :/


----------



## starkyalicante (Oct 13, 2020)

First of all.. sorry if there are mistakes , english is not my mother tongue

I want to obtain Dolby digital and 5.1 with a spdif optical cable audio toslink ...  I use a kind of thing like this one : https://www.amazon.es/AmazonBasics-...ild=1&keywords=5.1+hdmi&qid=1602583519&sr=8-8



I have a G3 dell 15 laptop with the chipset Realtek ALC3204 with MaxxAudio Pro

i tried with some firmwares but i could'n done it ... 

could you help me ? What should i do step by step?

Thanks in advance

Hello buddies,

First of all.. sorry if there are mistakes , english is not my mother tongue

I want to obtain Dolby digital and 5.1 with a spdif optical cable audio toslink ...  I use a kind of thing like this one : https://www.amazon.es/AmazonBasics-...ild=1&keywords=5.1+hdmi&qid=1602583519&sr=8-8

I have a G3 dell 15 laptop with the chipset Realtek ALC3204 with MaxxAudio Pro

I tried with some firmwares but i could'n done it ... 

could you help me ? What should i do step by step?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mrcnksf (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi,
Win10 after instaling newest update is reinstaling/ups my Audio Drivers through windows update and automatic install.... destroying my patched DDL and Enhacements.
What should i do ? HELP !


----------



## jean.2703 (Nov 5, 2020)

same problème here , windows update force new driver.

i dont see any working link here. ( decode light is off now )

and i have "old driver" Realtek Driver with X-Fi, DDL & DTS (ver. 6.0.1.8158)

archive here

but an "KGAGEN.exe" file reported as trojan .... ( malwarebyte / virustotal) ...





						VirusTotal
					

VirusTotal




					www.virustotal.com
				




false positive possible ,but 
any clean version is welcome


----------



## wcometh (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi.  First time here.  And thanks for all the work done here.

1. Is there a list of codecs that the patched drivers work on?
2. I have an HP Elite 800 G2 with ALC221.  This is an older model, but is running Win 10 easily.  I searched this forum and cannot find specific mention of ALC221 working with this.

Really appreciate any help that can be offered.

Thansk!


----------



## Koltos (Dec 13, 2020)

Guys, this unlocked method would work on msi Z490 Tomahawk chipset?


----------



## wcometh (Dec 16, 2020)

I dont think anyone's replying.......


----------



## emanresu (Dec 17, 2020)

Links anyone?


----------



## sylva1 (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi guys! Great thread.

Here is another one for the optical output: On "Supported Formats" testing, every speaker gets the signal separately in both DTS and DD. However, on the Advanced Testing Tab, I get the old "Failed to play test tones". I did everything possible in Windows and Realtek configuration, but no dice. Haven't the faintest idea why I fail in Advanced, but not in the Supported Formats tab. Of course, no 5.1 sound on optical, only 2 channel PCM. I am on the initial Win10's FREE release, no updates of any kind bc the computer is not ever used for browsing. I am using dvojinov's moded Realtek driver (2017, I think available on this site, don't have the page off hand and not sure about the author's name. There's some discussion of it on pg. 47) where he already has the patched files incorporated. Any opinion?

ps: forgot to mention that I am NOT using my home theater for games, only for videos and DVDs (movies)


----------



## Ralfi (Dec 31, 2020)

Dodge Gee said:


> I am not sure how to test whether my Logitech g906 speaker is working using the optical output from my Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master.
> I believe I have everything upto date - Drivers and Windows.
> 
> I did the following Steps:
> ...


Man I was really hoping this would work with my most recently updated Windows 10. version. I got as far as step 4, extracted the Patch, & copied it to install folders of both the 2.81 & 2.82 drivers, but Windows security just wouldn’t let me run it even after giving it permission & also with Administrator Rights...

Is there another way to get it to run??

P.S. 5.1 speakers work when performing the speaker test within Windows (the one where you test the various modes (DTS/Dolby) & bitrates.



sylva1 said:


> On "Supported Formats" testing, every speaker gets the signal separately in both DTS and DD.



Yep, this is the test where my 5.1 works, but I don’t get them all appearing within Realtek Manager - the Optical Output only indicates “L,R” for me...


----------



## sylva1 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hey, Ralfi!

I have an MSI X570 game board. No soundcard. Sound chip pretty decent, not pro quality, but little noise. Just as a reference, let me mention that digital output means that the sound chip's DA converter will totally be circumvented so that conversion would happen in the receiver (or other target device), which might have better or worse converter than the chip on the board. I finally got frustrated with the realtek drivers and downloaded Finotty's latest AAF (or AFF, don't quite remember) moded realtek driver. BEFORE you install it make sure you've deleted every remnant of Realtek in the Register. Not everything is possible to delete. Leave those lines in there, they won't do any harm. When installing the AAF, Windows 10 (in my case free edition, giveaway, mid 2014 and never updated), it complained 2 or 3 times about something (don't remember exactly what it was) but I went ahead with installation anyway. After Windows came up with 'Installation Complete', I rebooted and DTS/DD worked just fine for movies and videos via optical output, all channels rendered separately. In Digital, speakers won't come up on the Realtek interface, and that's for a good reason, since you don't use analogue outputs from the computer, but  just the optical cable that will transmit the digital info to your receiver. In THERE you'll do the config of the speakers. You have to pay much attention to configuring your receiver correctly as to speakers, Listening mode and frequency separation (depending on whether you have an entire equalizer or just frequency regions like my 15 years old 7.1 Onkyo receiver.)  When you connect, say, your headphones to the front or back phone jack, THEN the speaker tab would pop up in the interface and you'll be able to see them. Maybe you know all of this, I just mentioned it. Good luck, S.


----------



## Ralfi (Dec 31, 2020)

sylva1 said:


> Hey, Ralfi!
> 
> I have an MSI X570 game board. No soundcard. Sound chip pretty decent, not pro quality, but little noise. Just as a reference, let me mention that digital output means that the sound chip's DA converter will totally be circumvented so that conversion would happen in the receiver (or other target device), which might have better or worse converter than the chip on the board. I finally got frustrated with the realtek drivers and downloaded Finotty's latest AAF (or AFF, don't quite remember) moded realtek driver. BEFORE you install it make sure you've deleted every remnant of Realtek in the Register. Not everything is possible to delete. Leave those lines in there, they won't do any harm. When installing the AAF, Windows 10 (in my case free edition, giveaway, mid 2014 and never updated), it complained 2 or 3 times about something (don't remember exactly what it was) but I went ahead with installation anyway. After Windows came up with 'Installation Complete', I rebooted and DTS/DD worked just fine for movies and videos via optical output, all channels rendered separately. In Digital, speakers won't come up on the Realtek interface, and that's for a good reason, since you don't use analogue outputs from the computer, but  just the optical cable that will transmit the digital info to your receiver. In THERE you'll do the config of the speakers. You have to pay much attention to configuring your receiver correctly as to speakers, Listening mode and frequency separation (depending on whether you have an entire equalizer or just frequency regions like my 15 years old 7.1 Onkyo receiver.)  When you connect, say, your headphones to the front or back phone jack, THEN the speaker tab would pop up in the interface and you'll be able to see them. Maybe you know all of this, I just mentioned it. Good luck, S.


Thanks, Sylva 

Ok, so the optical connection treats the signal like a PCM & decodes the relevant channels in the amp? If that’s the case, then it should be all good.

I have a basic Yamaha 5.1 system for my PC, which supports DTS/DD, but for these modes to work in 5.1, I need to set this receiver initially to Pro Logic II (Movies or Music) for it to automatically switch to pure DTS or DD modes. If I turn the Pro Logic mode off completely, then the DTS/DD test sounds only come through the front speakers.

I’m hoping this is all good for games/movies, but I’ll need to test it out more.


----------



## Ralfi (Jan 1, 2021)

Well, i've made some progress. I'm still yet to test things out, but i've got DTS/DD appearing in both the Windows Digital Output Advanced tab & Realtek HD Audio Manager now!...






On the Advanced Tab, I get a tone through the L-R channels only, but on the Supported Formats tab I get a tone through 5.1 channels with both DTS Audio & Dolby Digital (which I did prior to installing the patch).

My Specs...
Edition    Windows 10 Home
Version    20H2
Installed on    ‎4/‎09/‎2020
OS build    19042.685
Experience    Windows Feature Experience Pack 120.2212.551.0

Motherboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 (yes old!)

Speakers/Amp: Yamaha TSS-10 http://www.audioreview.com/product/speakers/home-theater-speaker-systems/yamaha/tss10.html

Drivers used were from my Motherboard's website https://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Z68 Extreme3 Gen3/index.asp#Download
("Realtek_Audio(v7560).zip")

& I used the Patch others here have used. This patch caused the most headaches, as you needed to (a) Allow Windows to access it in Windows Defender & (b) delve into the file properties & allow permission for all users listed. Once that's done, then you can patch the relevant files with this patch file moved into the drivers folder containing the two files that need patching.

I followed the instructions here (which I found after Googled this issue & included my motherboard)...

*The solution:*

_You need to download this patcher (alternative link) that will enable the missing features._
_Download a driver that is still compatible with the patcher - in my case I've used version 2.82, the file name is "0009-64bit_Win7_Win8_Win81_Win10_R282.exe" (this is a two year old driver!!! I've tried to use the official one for my motherboard but the patcher didn't work)._
_Unzip the driver installer .exe file (using WinRAR for example) to access the contained files and patch "RltkAPO.dll" and "RltkAPO64.dll" in the "WIN64" directory (see "[Filename]" section in the patcher user interface)._
_Install the driver (run "Setup.exe" from the extracted driver) - here you might get a warning from Windows that the driver is not signed!_
_Reboot and finish configuration in the "Sound" window:
a) on the tab "Enhancements" check "Disable all sound effects"
 b) on the tab "Advanced" select "Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround)" or "DTS Interactive (5.1 Surround)" - FINALLY!!!_
Will start testing soon hopefully...

*EDIT...Tests completed!*

DTS/Dolby Atmos demos & a multi-channel game all worked as expected - the Yamaha AMP switched to whichever default format mode (DTS or Dolby) I selected in the Realtek HD Manager & they accurately had sound coming from surround channels (not mimicking the fronts).

Spotify also forced the AMP to switch to whichever mode I selected, but retained the songs in 2 channel, as it should.

So it's all working now!!! Thanks for the tips here, people. It was a struggle, but we got there....


----------



## foxm01 (Jan 7, 2021)

Ok, please help me out. Looking for the BEST SOUNDING driver for the ALC887 chipset (Gigabyte mobo)

Looking for a link (read a lot of the thread and could not find a working link). Not as interested in Dolby or DTS, so long as this is the best sounding 2-channel driver. Hopefully also supports 176.4khz/24 bit output as well. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


Thanks


----------



## legendos (Jan 11, 2021)

@ Ralfi 
 It works perfectly! Thanks for your instructions!

@ foxm01

I have the aorus x570 xtreme rev. 1.1 This is the flagship mainboard from gigabyte.

Just follow the instructions from Ralfi. The link for the patcher is under "The Solution:"

At point no. 1!


----------



## hero355 (Jan 17, 2021)

Hey there, I have asrock b550m steel legend motherboard which supports 7.1 channel surround system via spdif. I have LG 4.1 Channel SLM4R sounbar and i connected it to my pc, but i get only stereo in movie and games, tried my versions from techpowerup forum but can't make it to work, Can aynone help?

Mobo audio specs:
- 7.1 CH HD Audio with Content Protection (Realtek ALC1200 Audio Codec)
- Premium Blu-ray Audio support
- Supports Surge Protection
- PCB Isolate Shielding
- Individual PCB Layers for R/L Audio Channel
- Gold Audio Jacks
- Nahimic Audio


----------



## Ralfi (Jan 17, 2021)

hero355 said:


> Hey there, I have asrock b550m steel legend motherboard which supports 7.1 channel surround system via spdif. I have LG 4.1 Channel SLM4R sounbar and i connected it to my pc, but i get only stereo in movie and games, tried my versions from techpowerup forum but can't make it to work, Can aynone help?
> 
> Mobo audio specs:
> - 7.1 CH HD Audio with Content Protection (Realtek ALC1200 Audio Codec)
> ...


Hey.

Looks like the only difference between our systems is the Realtek chip (I have the Realtek ALC892).

So try downloading the Asrock driver here http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/B550M Steel Legend/index.asp#Download

& then follow the steps in my post above.

You may need to download the Realtek audio control software separately via Windows (hopefully an automatic update...).


----------



## hero355 (Jan 18, 2021)

Ralfi said:


> Hey.
> 
> Looks like the only difference between our systems is the Realtek chip (I have the Realtek ALC892).
> 
> ...


I just noticed realtek driver from asrock site has no rltkapo.dll instead of there is only RltkAPOU64.dll . Will it work if i patch?

Edit: Nope i just tried it didn't patch error


----------



## Ralfi (Jan 18, 2021)

hero355 said:


> I just noticed realtek driver from asrock site has no rltkapo.dll instead of there is only RltkAPOU64.dll . Will it work if i patch?
> 
> Edit: Nope i just tried it didn't patch error


Ahh sorry it didn’t work. There has to be something for the ALC1200 somewhere. Maybe try the driver from Realtek’s website instead of AsRock one?


----------



## ImpoliteLing (Jan 19, 2021)

hero355 said:


> I just noticed realtek driver from asrock site has no rltkapo.dll instead of there is only RltkAPOU64.dll . Will it work if i patch?
> 
> Edit: Nope i just tried it didn't patch error


I'm in the same boat, with an ALC1200 and the ONLY driver that has worked properly is Alan Finotty's *non-DCH* driver! I tried the DCH-UAD driver before, as it's marked as recommended, but it didn't work for my old DTT2500 receiver so I decided to try the "old" driver type and et voila! Everything works!


----------



## hero355 (Jan 20, 2021)

ImpoliteLing said:


> I'm in the same boat, with an ALC1200 and the ONLY driver that has worked properly is Alan Finotty's *non-DCH* driver! I tried the DCH-UAD driver before, as it's marked as recommended, but it didn't work for my old DTT2500 receiver so I decided to try the "old" driver type and et voila! Everything works!


Wanna thank you, at last i got 5.1 on the settings, but i got weird error, which software are u using to play movies? because i have tried mpc hc, vlc, and powerdvd all have diferent issue. Tried many losless 5.1 demo tests all give front left and surround left same time


----------



## ImpoliteLing (Jan 20, 2021)

hero355 said:


> Wanna thank you, at last i got 5.1 on the settings, but i got weird error, which software are u using to play movies? because i have tried mpc hc, vlc, and powerdvd all have diferent issue. Tried many losless 5.1 demo tests all give front left and surround left same time


Interestingly, I tested it out more and while I get 5.1 sound when I first click on a file, afterwards I have to wait for 20 seconds or so, before launching another video, otherwise it will have no sound and the video itself will be glitching. I'm using Pot player with the K-Lite Standard codec pack. Ugh, this is quite annoying and I might try to somehow force the old patched Realtek 2.82 driver on.


----------



## hero355 (Jan 20, 2021)

Could it be a problem because mine subwoofer and rear speakers are wireless connected to soundbar?


----------



## ImpoliteLing (Jan 20, 2021)

hero355 said:


> Could it be a problem because mine subwoofer and rear speakers are wireless connected to soundbar?


Shouldn't be. It's a different part of the system. All of this headache is so unfortunate. Sigh. Anyway, I tried this driver next and it seems to solve most of my problems, including the ability to play 5.1 videos, though it doesn't "work" in the test bit of the system.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm using AFF DCH, I also added my own DTS mod for improved DTS support, regardless the Cambridge Soundworks DTT2500 from reading does not support DTS and only Dolby Digital.
With the normal AAF DCH driver you will probably need to turn off 'Audio Enhancements' in the digital options, personally I don't need to (using DTS mod).

I am also using Potplayer, what settings are you using? Passthrough or transcoding from PCM?


----------



## spaceair (Mar 6, 2021)

Ralfi said:


> Well, i've made some progress. I'm still yet to test things out, but i've got DTS/DD appearing in both the Windows Digital Output Advanced tab & Realtek HD Audio Manager now!...
> 
> View attachment 181825
> 
> ...


what is unzip password?


----------



## Ralfi (Mar 7, 2021)

spaceair said:


> what is unzip password?


Says password is "realtek" on the link, but i'm not sure it's needed (it may have worked without it, can't remember!). Give it a go & good luck!


----------



## Liantaba (Mar 7, 2021)

all links for unlocked audio drivers... are dead


----------



## Ferather (Mar 7, 2021)

AAF Realtek DCH Audio Driver - DTS
					

If anyone else is having issues with Command Prompt and-or Powershell, due to what ever reason, send me a message I will send you instructions on how to install the certificate and driver manually. The driver is signed using a self generated open PFX certificate, and using the Wosign Signature...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Ferather (Mar 9, 2021)

AAF Realtek DCH Audio Driver - DTS
					

Multichannel is an auto-active profile (the app is for stereo, so stereo options disable). In some cases the APO4 service may need to be restarted.  After a TeamViewer session, we discovered my current drivers doesn't fully support ALC892 (2011), I will investigate.  ----  Here is my ALC889 with...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




AAF 6.0.9116.8 DTS - Ultra Edition

I made a video of the result (see my signature, last link), although I had to use Stereo Mix to record it.
The mixer did not seem to like recording spatial mode fully xD

----

If the driver does not support your device (currently ALC892 is not supported), I am sorry.
If you have issues with profiles, try official sourced alternatives.

----

Enjoy!


----------



## Liantaba (Mar 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> AAF Realtek DCH Audio Driver - DTS
> 
> 
> Multichannel is an auto-active profile (the app is for stereo, so stereo options disable). In some cases the APO4 service may need to be restarted.  After a TeamViewer session, we discovered my current drivers doesn't fully support ALC892 (2011), I will investigate.  ----  Here is my ALC889 with...
> ...


Im sorry I don't know a whole lot about drivers. I was re directed here from the acer forum (By the user: Robitzik) we were having issues with the Realtek Drivers in some acer laptops causing audio to go down whenever mic was enabled despite there not being a option enabled for it to do so. 
Using one of the drivers from here (Realtek unlocked drivers with SRS Premium sound (v6.0.1.8036)) would apparently fix the issue but I haven't found it. 

do you think your driver can do a similar thing for me? I'm using a Acer A515-51G


----------



## Ferather (Mar 9, 2021)

I see, I dont think so sorry, It looks like it has an ALC255. If you are going to try it, make sure you backup Windows and can restore it.


----------



## emanresu (Mar 9, 2021)

Liantaba said:


> Im sorry I don't know a whole lot about drivers. I was re directed here from the acer forum (By the user: Robitzik) we were having issues with the Realtek Drivers in some acer laptops causing audio to go down whenever mic was enabled despite there not being a option enabled for it to do so.
> Using one of the drivers from here (Realtek unlocked drivers with SRS Premium sound (v6.0.1.8036)) would apparently fix the issue but I haven't found it.
> 
> do you think your driver can do a similar thing for me? I'm using a Acer A515-51G


I have shieeeetloads of drivers. Pm!


----------



## ENF (Mar 11, 2021)

H4cziLLa said:


> Links to download coming soon.
> New mod including:
> -dolby
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


Hi H4cziLLa,

the links are dead. Can you reupload, please . Thank you.


----------



## sylva1 (Mar 14, 2021)

Dodge Gee said:


> I am not sure how to test whether my Logitech g906 speaker is working using the optical output from my Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master.
> I believe I have everything upto date - Drivers and Windows.
> 
> I did the following Steps:
> ...


Hi. 

I followed Dodge Gee's schedule rigorously point by point. Installed R2.80, flawlessly. Everything is visible, DTS and Dolby in both Realtek Manager and MS Win10 Sound. Checked Home Theater box. No enhancements activated. Test good in Supported Formats tab, but fails in Realtek Digital Output Properties: "Failed to play test tone."

I did everything recommended, but test still fails. I have an MS Gaming Edge x570 Wi-Fi board. Do I need to use some other unlocker files for this board? I use the on-board sound chip (I think it's 1220, not sure, don't currently have the manual with me), no Sound Blaster. Use optical out to AV receiver. Any opinion?

Thanks, Sylva1.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 14, 2021)

Anyone interested in DTS:X Ultra? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/aaf-realtek-dch-audio-driver-dts.277711/post-4477750
See the beta video below in my signature. The current version is 'release' and signed. Please follow the guide fully.

If you get a fault, the problem is not the drivers, its either device support or elsewhere.


----------



## sylva1 (Mar 15, 2021)

Dodge Gee said:


> I am not sure how to test whether my Logitech g906 speaker is working using the optical output from my Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master.
> I believe I have everything upto date - Drivers and Windows.
> 
> I did the following Steps:
> ...


Hi. Sorry to repeat this writing, but I needed to say more and there's no way to delete the old one.

Dodge Gee, I followed your schedule rigorously point by point.

I did everything recommended, but the advanced test still fails so no output sound via the computer's optical (it's always on). I have an MS Gaming Edge x570 Wi-Fi board. This board runs my AMD Ryzen5, third gen processor, that, as I later found out, accepts Win10 only. They said Windows 10 in their description, but didn't say Windows 10 only (so by, by AMD for the future). Anyway, I installed R2.80, flawlessly. Everything is visible, DTS and Dolby in both Realtek Manager and MS Win10 Sound. Checked Home Theater box. No enhancements activated. Test good in Supported Formats tab, but fails in Realtek Digital Output Properties (Advanced): "Failed to play test tone" so no optical output. In R2.80 I see all 6 speakers, just like in your pictures above. I then deleted 2.80 and installed Realtek_hda_8261_DTS_DDL_experimanta. No problems in the Win10 digital output properties tests for either DTS or Dolby. However, I only see 2 speakers in the Realtek blue interface when both Win10's audio and Realtek's interface are set to DTS or Dolby but the Advanced test fails here too, so no output either. Do I need to use some other unlocker files for this board? I use the on-board sound chip, ALC1220, no Sound Blaster attached. Use optical out to AV receiver. Is it possible that there's no mod for this 1220 codec yet? Any opinion?

Thanks, Sylva1.


----------



## Liantaba (Mar 17, 2021)

emanresu said:


> I have shieeeetloads of drivers. Pm!


I PMd you a few days ago


----------



## Ferather (Mar 17, 2021)

I made an update hopefully more of you can use Ultra: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/aaf-realtek-dch-audio-driver-dts.277711/post-4480691

Edit: Confirm working for a lot more people. Be aware ALC12XX may not be supported by the current UAD driver source.


----------



## Lin4Fun (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi,

I resently bought the Asrock X570 Taichi Razer edition with the ALC1220 soundchip. The driver from the mainboard contains the soundstuff Nahimic3 wich I do not like really. So I decided to go back to standart setup using permanet DTS / Dolby SPDIF connection but I do not find the right packages to install for my hardware.

Do sombody could hint me where to look to get this done?

Thx!


----------



## Glebo (Mar 22, 2021)

Lin4Fun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I resently bought the Asrock X570 Taichi Razer edition with the ALC1220 soundchip. The driver from the mainboard contains the soundstuff Nahimic3 wich I do not like really. So I decided to go back to standart setup using permanet DTS / Dolby SPDIF connection but I do not find the right packages to install for my hardware.
> 
> ...


I'm on similar boat. It looks like there is no modern unlocked driver for very common today ALC1220 which offers DTS Connect.


----------



## Ralfi (Mar 27, 2021)

Well, i'm back to square one after upgrading my PC with a Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro AX Motherboard 

It has has the ALC1220-VB codec. Being one of the newest of the lot (I assume), I guess we're waiting for an unlock to its DD/DTS 5.1 support of SPDIF?....

It is so pathetic that they can't get this right in 2021...I can't play my games without proper working surround sound, nor can listen to music etc. when i'm not even sure stereo's being sent properly.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 27, 2021)

Oh man dont get me started, I can read and see Toslink is 125mbps which is more than enough to do 8 channel 192khz 32 bit uncompressed (PCM). Weird restrictions and catching up, I think.

You should be able to add DTS interactive and more to the ALC1220, but I think its new enough most modders are not using it yet.
Off the top of my head I see no reason why you cannot add the DTS Encoder to the EFX of digital.


----------



## Ralfi (Mar 27, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Oh man dont get me started, I can read and see Toslink is 125mbps which is more than enough to do 8 channel 192khz 32 bit uncompressed (PCM). Weird restrictions and catching up, I think.
> 
> You should be able to add DTS interactive and more to the ALC1220, but I think it new enough most modders are not using it yet.
> Off the top of my head I see no reason why you cannot add the DTS Encoder to the EFX of digital.


Apparently I have a Dolby Digital Love pack & DTS Connect pack on my PC, but stuffed if I know how to add them to these new drivers...


----------



## Ferather (Mar 27, 2021)

Is that creative?


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 8, 2021)

Ok well i've got the Optical port of the ALC1220-VB codec working with 5.1 now! This is on my new Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro AX motherboard.

All I did was repeat the process I used with my old motherboard, but instead of using the driver from the ASRock website, I used an older Realtek driver - "*0008-64bit_Win7_Win8_Win81_Win10_R281.exe*"

Try the steps in my post here, but look for the above driver & download it!...








						Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive)
					

This has nothing to do with the sound card since mine supports dolby and dts. It's the driver realtek that's the issue  I meant get an PCI soundcard.   This has nothing to do with the sound card since mine supports dolby and dts. It's the driver realtek that's the issue  I'm pretty sure you...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Using the R281 drivers restores Realtek HD Audio Manager, so I can just select "DTS Interactive (5.1 Surround)" or "Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround)" & I get auto-detection of 5.1 content in DTS/Dolby Demos & games + it reverts to 2 channel DTS  when playing YouTube videos.



It's all working as it should!


----------



## Z962LYB1UDG (Apr 12, 2021)

Has anyone got this working with the new ALC4080 series (USB) codec now appearing on mid-range to high-end boards?


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 12, 2021)

Thought I’d post a step by step on how I got the optical out of my Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro AX motherboard (Realtek ALC1220-VB codec) working & sending a multi channel signal to amplifiers capable of decoding a compressed DTS Interactive/Dolby Digital Live in either 5.1 or 2 channel stereo. Not sure how this will work with other boards/codecs, so use at own risk - create restore point just in case.

Software required:

Display Driver Uninstaller
- https://www.wagnardsoft.com/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-
Patch to enable DTSI/DDL
- https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/realtek-hd-sound-driver-patch-zip.99391/
Alternate link...
- https://mega.nz/file/wHIyDRAA#sjwzfnSaMFLGCvDcTFb72-7KA2s0khblrKPBnV1h-CE
Realtek R281 audio driver
- https://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/18084/
(Google alternate source if that doesn’t work).
1. Unplug PC from modem & turn off wifi.
2. Restart PC in Safe Mode with no network connectivity.
3. Use Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) to wipe old Realtek audio drivers. Make sure to select audio drivers in the App.
4. Restart PC (use DDU recommended option to restart).
5. Unzip Patch file. If Windows Defender causes issues, then open Windows Defender & allow the file to be created.
6. Unzip R281 driver file.
7. Copy unzipped Patch file & paste it in the unzipped R281 folder “WIN64”.
8. Run the Patch file two times; once to patch the file name "RltkAPO.dll" and again to patch the file "RltkAPO64.dll". Allow Windows to run the patch – ignore any warnings.
9. Install the R281 driver – "Setup.exe" file in main driver folder "0008-64bit_Win7_Win8_Win81_Win10_R281". Again, ignore all Windows warnings.
10. Reboot PC. Select Default Output format in one of two ways:
- Right click Realtek HD Audio Manager icon next to clock in Taskbar > Sound Manager > Default Format; "DTS" or "Dolby" options are here.
- In Windows Sound options > Playback Tab > Right click Playback Device > Properties > Advanced Tab > Default Format; "DTS" or "Dolby" options are here. Also check "Disable all sound effects" under the "Enhancements" Tab.

That should be it. Test it with games, stereo sources (YouTube etc.) & 5.1 demos...
- https://thedigitaltheater.com/dts-trailers/
- https://thedigitaltheater.com/dolby-trailers/

Good luck!


----------



## Ferather (Apr 12, 2021)

Be aware that method is dated, and may not work with modern enhancers. I would use it more as a last resort (no offense), nice guide.


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 12, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Be aware that method is dated, and may not work with modern enhancers. I would use it more as a last resort (no offense), nice guide.


None taken 

Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## tech360 (May 1, 2021)

Hi Ferather, I am using an asus x570 prime pro board with the alc1220, whats a current method of getting dts interactive (via optical audio)? so far i've only managed to get DDL working with aaf audio pack 9147. Should I try Ralfi's guide?


----------



## Ferather (May 1, 2021)

I can offer you 3 methods to try, the DTS Interactive package, the Patched APO package, or a full driver package (DTS DCH).
The first two methods should work with any Realtek driver, DTS Interactive might work on non-Realtek.









						MediaFire
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Spacex (May 8, 2021)

I see the mediafire link will take me to the dl page but how do i install this exactly? i have a b450 itx fatality board


----------



## Ferather (May 8, 2021)

Which option are you trying to use?


----------



## Spacex (May 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Which option are you trying to use?


im trying to get that 5.1 from my spidf from my pc to my theater system but i cant click that configure button in the properties menu for it. whats your suggestion?



Spacex said:


> im trying to get that 5.1 from my spidf from my pc to my theater system but i cant click that configure button in the properties menu for it. whats your suggestion?


And i did not see that in your signature. im guessing those are instructions?


----------



## Ferather (May 8, 2021)

Try the DTS Interactive pack, it comes with instructions, the patched APO will give you DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live, its also easier to install, but not as new at the Interactive pack.
The third option is the DTS DCH driver, with DTS Interactive and DTS:X, the choice is yours. The packages come with basic installers, just double click 'Install'.


----------



## Spacex (May 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Try the DTS Interactive pack, it comes with instructions, the patched APO will give you DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live, its also easier to install, but not as new at the Interactive pack.
> The third option is the DTS DCH driver, with DTS Interactive and DTS:X, the choice is yours. The packages come with basic installers, just double click 'Install'.


im a little confused. the closest thing i see to instructions is a file called read me...i read it but....

"
ice.reg | Replace {-DEVICE-ID-} with your device ID, which you can get from FX configurator. Then import the entries.
FX Configurator | Add: {A515262A-68B3-441A-A310-0D145362EE87} | To the last position on end effects."   thats all i see no other real instructions for this...

unless you ment these instructions https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/


----------



## Ferather (May 8, 2021)

Just use the patched APO.


----------



## Spacex (May 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Just use the patched APO.




 this ?



Spacex said:


> this ?


sorry for the hard time just want to know what im doing here do i just click the registry and done or do i have to put that dll somewhere?


----------



## ifred (May 9, 2021)

Hi, didnt want to open a new thread, but is there a solution for Asus Rog Maximus XIII Hero (USB-Realtek)? I tried several of the approaches here with no luck. Thanks!


----------



## Ferather (May 9, 2021)

@Spacex, sorry, I meant don't bother with DTS Interactive, it takes some knowledge of the app and some keys. Install the patched apo package instead, no advanced apps or knowledge required.
@ifred, I've tried Realtek USB's before, they are coded very differently, that being said, you can still try installing and registering a third party APO, and add it to the end effect.









						DTS Interactive
					

Watch "DTS Interactive" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## ifred (May 9, 2021)

What is an "APO"?


----------



## Ferather (May 9, 2021)

:S Audio processing object, enhancer to you. Examples would be features you see in the Realtek panel, such as equalizers, upmixers, encoders, so on.


----------



## ifred (May 9, 2021)

Thanks. So no native solution yet.


----------



## Ferather (May 9, 2021)

Not to my knowledge, you could try the DTS Interactive method with the video, but first make a restore point. You are also applying it only to SPDIF, digital.


----------



## mclaren85 (Jul 12, 2021)

For those who has managed to get work this mods, I have a question: do you think it works as intended?


----------



## ShadeTech (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi
I have Sony Vaio laptop and I wonder if it matters what computer you're on for this mod to work? I mean


----------



## tvih (Aug 11, 2021)

So annoying having to jump through hoops to get something like this working. IF you even get it working regardless. For me it worked with the modded driver, except that the Realtek "control panel" software didn't. Which then also meant that noise suppression etc didn't work properly, making my mic very quiet and with lots of buzz. So I'd then need a bloody USB mic or at least an USB interface to connect a mic to (my headset uses analog connection too, so...).

I tried adding the modded file to a newer driver install, and it worked temporarily, but stopped working again... due to a reboot or something, I don't remember.


----------



## mcswizzle (Aug 18, 2021)

I had been using the AAF Realtek drivers for a while but the last Windows updates nerfed them and ruined my optical out 5.1 based HTPC setup. Since then I haven't been able to find the right combination of installation items within the AAF setup to get it working again after these Windows updates. The patcher in this thread worked immediately and first time with the official Realtek drivers, version 2.81.

Source that pointed me here: https://superuser.com/questions/1095458/windows-10-and-realtek-optical-output-5-1-dts-how-to-enable

OS Name    Microsoft Windows 10 Pro
Version    10.0.19042 Build 19042
BaseBoard Product    ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING


----------



## Mitras (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi,

As i can see  on different pictures it seems that “Dolby Home Theater” is included in this mood.
Could someone tell me if it is and if there is the DTHv4 equlizer please ?

thank you and thanks for your work


----------



## clawhamer (Oct 12, 2021)

Well guys i didnt get where is word "UNLOCKED" here?  I installed last version of your package and got same request to buy both from Microsoft store.


----------



## Jgr9 (Oct 12, 2021)

You can't buy DDL or DTSI from the Microsoft Store.


----------



## clawhamer (Oct 12, 2021)

Jgr9 said:


> You can't buy DDL or DTSI from the Microsoft Store.


After installing this driver - i'm trying to choose DTS or DOLBY in sound settings - and redirect to download certain paid apps happens only. Inside apps  they want me to order subscription.


----------



## Jgr9 (Oct 12, 2021)

I think those are 1-time fees, not subscriptions.


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 13, 2021)

clawhamer said:


> After installing this driver - i'm trying to choose DTS or DOLBY in sound settings - and redirect to download certain paid apps happens only. Inside apps  they want me to order subscription.


Could you provide a screenshot of the page where you are getting the DTS and DOLBY options?


----------



## rodrigo3d (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi everyone. I have a Asus B-450M-Pro-S, but I´m getting error -0001 while trying to install this patched driver. Anyone can give some adivice to fix it?


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Oct 14, 2021)

hi everyone is there any mod working after this ones please and thanks for any info
Realtek Advanced HD Audio 6.0.1.8656 (only working for me before)
AAF Optimus Sound 6.0.8960.1 (Signed)


----------



## rodrigo3d (Oct 14, 2021)

I gave up on the patch. AFF works with Dolby 5.1 in F1 2021, but not DTS.
Just had to follow instructions and disable enhancement.


----------



## clawhamer (Oct 26, 2021)

will it work on ALC 4080?


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 26, 2021)

clawhamer said:


> will it work on ALC 4080?


That chipset is USB based; there is usually no driver support for USB based chipsets.


----------



## clawhamer (Oct 26, 2021)

okay i still didnt get why we need drivers for dolby and other effects?  This is just another software DSP processor - why everything so hard?


----------



## Airbag888 (Nov 9, 2021)

Windows 11 Update (Pro version)
After the upgrade, of course realtek driver was updated losing all DTS feature.
I tried the method above however the sound card would not go back and stay on the old driver.

Eventually I had to go in Device Manager > Sound devices > Select the realtek. Then update driver, select the exact path of where the driver is (after you extract and optionally patch it) and uncheck to only show compatible hardware. Then pick the 1st realtek sound driver of the list.
That worked for me on Windows 11. I wish I could freeze that driver in place though.
Good luck everyone. Kind of ridiculous situation but we've seen windows in the past drop support for Webcams and sound cards for example


----------



## emanresu (Nov 9, 2021)

Airbag888 said:


> Windows 11 Update (Pro version)
> After the upgrade, of course realtek driver was updated losing all DTS feature.
> I tried the method above however the sound card would not go back and stay on the old driver.
> 
> ...


You can freeze it from updating with Shutup10


----------



## Ferather (Nov 9, 2021)

@Airbag888, what DTS features are you looking for?


----------



## funboy6942 (Nov 9, 2021)

clawhamer said:


> okay i still didnt get why we need drivers for dolby and other effects?  This is just another software DSP processor - why everything so hard?



I do not get it either. I have mentioned several times that though bulky(ish depending on the receiver) to use a older receiver with analog in be it 5.1 or 7.1. Some Sony receivers I have owned had 2 analog inputs in the rear. Then the world is open to you as far as sub, no sub, kinds of towers, or book shelf set. Cheap but great sounding for the money in mono price, dayton, bic, dcm, mtx ect, or go nuts and go high end. It will sound better then any bar you could ever buy. Used for a pc, and all the analog out in the back will even sound better, and better separations of the channels in everything, and have said to prove me wrong. I have it in a way I can do digital spdif, hdmi, and analog, for to the best of my knowledge at this point Marantz is the only brand out there that has analog in still in the rear, all the rest have just out, and have said time and time again, ditch that crap, go just analog, and then use the receiver to do the mixing, and if you buy a good mixer, its got hardware to do that crap with which is 100 billion times better then the software your trying to mod. But no one has, and its a shame, for if you go pure analog, its uncompressed, and the sound card in the pc will send everything to the correct speaker, without needing any mods of the kind.

Then as a party piece, ALL tvs now a days have spdif out, and can double duty the receiver to do dd, dts-Atmos (depending on receiver, my Marantz does do it) and do your set up right and mix all of the good good sweet eye and ear candy then in one place. Some receivers have arc and almost all tvs have arc, so it may just be a lousy hdmi cable from your tv (they make them in several hundred feet, so placement is endless, and some receivers have 2 hdmi outs, that you can send that hdmi out to another room, bedroom perhaps, and get a repeater, and control all that crap in the other room. Buy a shield, play legit pc games as if you built a bad butt pc in 4K 60HZ for $5 a month, and have it all in 7.1 uncompressed, or can then hook ur xbox, and everything to it, and depending on receiver can upscale laser disc or vhs to 1080P or 4K, or open pockets 8K now.

A perfect non oem I could HIGHLY recommend is the Creative X3. Its pretty much the only "newer" card out there with true, not simulated all analog 7.1. All the rest are 5.1 with 7.1 simulated in headphone mode. Plus its a usb so can be used on ANYTHING, turning it into a music/game/home theater studio you plug it into. And its kinda cheap for what it is, and does all and more you are trying to mod your board to do, and I got mine for just $119. Then I stole my Marantz from the goodwill online auction site for MEGA cheap, and when I am not using that I have headphones out of the sound card going to my old sony str-d590 and its pounding hard for they are so efficiant needing to turn the bass all the way down for I had my neighbor yelling at me I was beating there house so bad, without a sub, but a vintage set of DCM KX12 V2, and a set of
BIC America Venturi DV64​This Sony has Quad out with rear to do simulated stuff, but it all sounds like crap, but in stereo and those speakers, OMG :O

I have almost the full vintage DCM KX Bookshelf units, rears are polks, and a BIC America PL-200, NOT the 200II so tells you how long I been rocking it everyday since new and still going strong Hooked to my Marants SR-5010.

But yeah people, ditch this software crap, I did decades ago pretty much, only coming back every now and then to see whats new, try it, still sucks, go back to what it was again. Its not alll that much, some amps at the good will thing I have bought for people under $50 shipped sometimes. I have Mancave 3.0 coming soon to show pictures of. But ditch this stuff, analong is still where its at with its much higher bits and hurtzes and receivers and good speakers love that crap


----------



## grifers (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi there. Any driver with dolby digital, DTS and Pro Logic for realtek alc s1200a in SPDIF???. Thanks


----------



## Airbag888 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hi guys,

Just letting you know that it works under Windows 11 but I had to do something more.
First of all I have a Gigabyte Aorus x470 ultra gaming 1.0
Which has a Realtek ALC1220-VB connected to an ageing Logitech Z5500 over spdif

I used Realtek driver 6.0.1.7560 Dated 15 Jul 2015 (I have not tried 6.0.9225) (also in this thread as Realtek_Audio(v7560).zip )
I also patched it ( realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.zip ) but I think if you do not you just lose Dolby Live so you can still get 5.1 or better via DTS

The annoying thing is when you install the driver, Windows replaces it with some default Windows driver and realtek installer complains that it needs to reboot to complete the process.
Anyway, I ended up having to boot in windows, remove the default driver and quickly go through Realtek's setup.

Once done, another annoying thing is Windows tries to replace it again because the driver's so oooold. So

You need to prevent your Sound Card's Vendor ID from updating itself. How you ask (in a minute).
Once you are ready to block the update, you need to go in the driver properties, select update driver, find the folder where you extracted Realtek_Audio(v7560) and tell it to pick from there. It may list nothing then you need to check the option to show all drivers then pick the first one.
Then quickly disable updates to that specific driver aaaaand.. bob's your uncle.

### How to disable driver updates to a specific device








						Prevent Windows Update from Updating Specific Device Driver
					

How to Prevent Windows Update from Updating Specific Device Driver in Windows 10




					www.tenforums.com
				




Good luck everyone, pretty ridiculous we got a motherboard that's not even 4yrs old and already having features stripped off

Ping me if you need the zips I mentioned.


----------



## Don Priyantha (Jan 16, 2022)

pls send me 
Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive)​Thanks
Priyantha

WHAT IS THE PASSWORD FOR PATCH


----------



## Ferather (Jan 17, 2022)

For anyone looking for a working Realtek driver (x64), for Windows 10-11, that has DTS Interactive, see here, you also get DTS APO4 as a bonus.
APO4 upgrades Interactive to Interactive:X (multichannel), this version supports 8 channels over 6 channels (5.1, 2 virtual).

Included with the package are flexible optionals, which can be used to unlock other devices.
If you intend to use the provided Sound Unbound, disable store auto-update.

Enjoy!


----------



## dozy4850 (Jan 28, 2022)

Does this work for ALC 1220? I'm on Windows 10. 5.1 works for me on my RTX 2080 Ti but not in games over the HDMI connection


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2022)

Yes, all mainstream ALC's, it also works on GPU's, Realtek needs to be told to support DTS Interactive, whereas other devices don't.


----------



## dozy4850 (Jan 29, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Yes, all mainstream ALC's, it also works on GPU's, Realtek needs to be told to support DTS Interactive, whereas other devices don't.


I am confused atm. I see there's an APO driver? and other optoin where you download a Realtek Driver 2.80 and hack it? Are these the same thing? Which one gives you the newer encoding options. I've never heard of DTS Interactive either. ONly thing I know of is DDL and DTS Connect @Ferather


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Jan 29, 2022)

dozy4850 said:


> I am confused atm. I see there's an APO driver? and other optoin where you download a Realtek Driver 2.80 and hack it? Are these the same thing? Which one gives you the newer encoding options. I've never heard of DTS Interactive either. ONly thing I know of is DDL and DTS Connect @Ferather


*Dolby Digital Live* (DDL) is a real-time encoding technology for interactive media such as video games. It converts any audio signals on a PC or game console into a *5.1 channel* *16bit, 48 kHz, 640 kbit/s* Dolby Digital format and transports it via a single S/PDIF cable.

 *Dolby Pro Logic II*: DPL II processes any high-quality stereo signal source into five separate full frequency channels (right front, center, left front, right rear and left rear), while also decoding 5 channels from stereo signals encoded in traditional four-channel Dolby Surround. DPL II implements greatly enhanced steering compared to DPL, and as a result, offers an exceptionally stable sound field that simulates 5 channel surround sound.
*DTS Connect* is a blanket name for a two-part system used on the computer platform only, in order to convert PC audio into the DTS format, transported via a single S/PDIF cable.[31] The two components of the system are DTS Interactive and DTS Neo PC. It is found on various CMedia soundcards and onboard audio with Realtek ALC883DTS/ALC889A/ALC888DD-GR/ALC892-DTS-CG and SoundMAX AD1988 chips, as well as several cards based on the X-Fi chipset, such as the SoundBlaster Titanium series and Auzentech's X-Fi Forte, X-Fi Prelude, X-Fi Home Theater HD and X-Fi Bravura cards.

*DTS Interactive*: This is a real-time DTS stream encoder. On the PC, it takes multichannel audio and converts it into a 1.5 Mbit/s DTS stream for output. Because it uses the original DTS codec to transmit audio, fidelity is limited to *5.1 channel* at *48 kHz*, *24bit 1.5 Mbit/s *.
*DTS Neo PC:* This is a technology based on the *DTS Neo:6* matrix surround technology, which transforms any stereo content (MP3, WMA, CD Audio, or games) into a simulated 7.1-channel surround sound experience. The *7.1-channel surround* sound is output as a DTS stream for output via a S/PDIF cable port.


----------



## MarkBLN (Mar 4, 2022)

I have DTS 5.1 showing up but I am only geting audio in stereo. I had it all workign before I had to wipe the pc the other day, but now after lots of struggling I have it showing up as DTS 5.1 but even though the receiver detects a dolby signal I am only getting it in stereo. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?

I've tried countless drivers and always have the same issue. All I want to do is get DTS via spdif to my 5.1 decoder. I initially started to mess with this as cyberpunk wasn't giving me any rear speakers. Some other games were at the time. After trying multiple drivers I finally got it working, but sadly I must have picked up something dodgy in the process as my pc performance suddenly tanked, so had to do a complete wipe. Since freshly installing windows I've been trying to get this working again, but no luck at all.


----------



## DDL51 (Mar 10, 2022)

I followed these instructions previously and was able to get DDL and DTS Interactive showing in Realtek HD Audio Manager and working in games like Overwatch where I could hear discrete sounds from individual channels, depending on my position. If a gun was firing behind me and to the right, I mostly heard it from the right-rear speaker. As my character rotated, the sound would move from speaker to speaker properly, as expected.

I most recently played the game maybe 2 or 3 weeks ago, and this was working perfectly. I installed Windows updates since then, but the most recent 5 or 6 are all specific to Windows Update Service itself, nothing else as far as I can tell.

I fire it up yesterday, and suddenly I only hear sound from the FL and FR speakers.

I test it in Windows Sounds > Playback > double-click Realtek Digital Output > Supported Formats tab > under Encoded formats, select Dolby Digital > Test > I hear 5 discrete sounds from 5 discrete separate channels properly. I click the Advanced tab > Default Format is Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround) > Test > I hear the same test sound from the FL, a pause (which would presumably be the center channel), then the proper test sound from the FR...and that's it. Every time, I see the "DECODE" light actuated on my Logitech Z906 "receiver." I check the General tab > Jack Information > Rear Panel RCA Jack - which is incorrect. I am connected via optical TosLink cable.

Spatial Sound is off.

FWIW, in the Realtek HD Audio Manager > Speaker Configuration tab > only 2 speakers are showing, and in the Speaker configuration sub-section, Stereo is selected and grayed out/greyed out/disabled. So it seems the machine isn't detecting the fact that the speakers are connected via TosLink. So I disconnected and reconnected and even tried a different cable. No changes.

I uninstalled the drivers, tried the latest ones, tried the Windows ones, reinstalled Windows, and tested just about everything else I could imagine.

I am currently running Windows 10 21H2 (19044.1288).

What the heck could've happened over the last few weeks? Radeon RX580 update? I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 10, 2022)

Again, the test sound only plays the FL and FR channels over optical.  Games should still do surround.

As for Windows Updates, traditionally I would have had to reapply the method I use every time there was one of those major Windows updates for Windows 10.  Less likely with smaller ones.  I actually haven't had to reapply mine in years with completely updated Windows 10.  I might have to reapply it more often if I was actually on Windows 11 (don't know).

Anyways, here's the way I've always used (I have over 10 year old hardware, your mileage may vary, I guess):









						Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers Windows 7 & 8 (With Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive)
					

@Jgr9 @OMER Ready... Links: Dolby Driver for ALL Chips Dolby Driver for REALTEK Chips  What these two app actually does, can u explain




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## DDL51 (Mar 10, 2022)

Jgr9 said:


> Again, the test sound only plays the FL and FR channels over optical.  Games should still do surround.
> 
> As for Windows Updates, traditionally I would have had to reapply the method I use every time there was one of those major Windows updates for Windows 10.  Less likely with smaller ones.  I actually haven't had to reapply mine in years with completely updated Windows 10.  I might have to reapply it more often if I was actually on Windows 11 (don't know).
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! I appreciate your insights.

So just to clarify, which sound test? The DTS Audio and Dolby Digital tests shown below play discrete sounds from all 5 speakers over optical (because that's the only connection I have), and the "DECODE" light on my receiver remains lit during the entire test:






I just checked again, and in-game, I only hear audio out of the FL and FR speakers. Just 3 weeks ago, I heard the proper sound from all 5.

I have 10+ year old hardware too (it's actually a Mac Pro 5,1), and up until now, the fix I previously mentioned has been working flawlessly in Windows and in-game. If some Windows 11-related update that was also applied to Windows 10 broke this, then perhaps that's the answer. I just don't know how to be sure.

I tried the fix you mentioned, but no difference. Same result. I am sure the issue is related to the fact that the machine is not properly detecting the proper connection:





It should not be "Rear Panel RCA Jack," but "Optical." I have tried different optical TosLink cables: no luck. I do not have any RCA cables currently connected - I don't even own any.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 10, 2022)

With the method I use, the Test on the Advanced tab only plays at most FL and FR through Optical, and does surround in games (etc, no extra help from my receiver).
I should also note that occasionally the Test might lag and perhaps even drop/skip a tone.  Usually the first time.  But then at most will only ever play FL and FR, but surround works normally otherwise.

Maybe you used the wrong drivers?  And I know sometimes when you FIRST plug something in you might get asked what that jack is, but I don't think I've ever seen it do it for Optical.

Actually, I know everyone's might be labeled differently, even with Realtek, but my Device is called "SPDIF Interface", not Realtek Digital Output.  I may actually be using the driver that Microsoft supplies.  Do you actually have the correct Device selected?  Actually, both my Optical and RCA are called "SPDIF Interface" yet 2 separate Devices.  I have the RCA device disabled so I don't accidentally select it.
(Also, by default doesn't Windows hide Disabled Devices from the list? which is extremely annoying.  Rightclick any device and you can select to Show Disabled and Disconnected Devices if yours are hidden.)


----------



## DDL51 (Mar 11, 2022)

Jgr9 said:


> With the method I use, the Test on the Advanced tab only plays at most FL and FR through Optical, and does surround in games (etc, no extra help from my receiver).
> I should also note that occasionally the Test might lag and perhaps even drop/skip a tone.  Usually the first time.  But then at most will only ever play FL and FR, but surround works normally otherwise.
> 
> Maybe you used the wrong drivers?  And I know sometimes when you FIRST plug something in you might get asked what that jack is, but I don't think I've ever seen it do it for Optical.
> ...


Interesting about the test. Mine test the same way it plays in-game.

I'm definitely using the correct drivers. They're the same ones that have worked for over 2 years without issue.

And the interface label is customizable. I wrote "Realtek Digital Output."

I'm also sure I have the correct device selected. There are no hidden, disabled or disconnected devices that apply.

It's as if something changed in the Windows sound sub-system, and now only 2 channels are recognized even though it is being told 5 (and to use Dolby Digital Live) by me.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 11, 2022)

Well the "Rear Panel RCA Jack" is pretty suspicious and tells me it might be the wrong "Device".

Maybe it did give you a popup asking "what it was" when you first plugged something in?
Again, I don't think I've ever seen that happen for Optical, though.
(And also, I don't even know how to reset/change that choice.  I don't even have the Realtek settings window with my current driver and I haven't needed it.)


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 21, 2022)

I use optical, Get sound out of full 5.1 even on the sound test, I use the official RealTek audio console Universal app, on a 2017 Asus Z270 motherboard with an S1220A sound chip...

I don't have any issues getting stuff working as I want, but after so long playing a game for example, I get random POP's and sound cut outs - the "DTS" LED on my decoder flicks off and back on again as it pops, telling me it's loosing the DTS signal.... the longer I run things, the worse it gets... I know it's an issue with the DTS encoding or driver for, as if I disable the "DTS Interactive" and set back to normal it stops, however I then loose the surround and only have stereo sound....

(Have also tried two other decoder/receivers and they exhibit the same behaviour)

have tried this driver package, the Universal Driver package, the 'standard' drivers direct from Realtek, and they all do similar, or worse....

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 21, 2022)

Is this a recent thing?  I've noticed popping I didn't get before only when plugging/unplugging things from my in-between HDMI-Optical audio extractor (which I do multiple times daily), but not usually anything worse beyond that (yet).


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 21, 2022)

no, I had it really badly with the original Asus drivers (back in 2017) it gradually got a little better as new ones were released but was still there.... (it often did it when things just went quiet)

I tried the driver package on this thread, and while it pretty much solved my issue, over a few months it gradually returned, only ripping out all audio drivers and reinstalling fixed it...

Since then, I found another driver package that has worked MUCH better for me (Modified Realtek HD (UHD) driver) - which also allows me to use Realtek's own audio console Windows app etc, to start with I had no issues with it, until the past few weeks (around a month-ish) after 30 mins or so in game, it starts to go pop, pop as I described, if I ignore it it gradually gets worse.... 

as I said above, switching out of "DTS Interactive" (so no DTS encoding) back to 96khz/24bit or something then there is no longer any popping, so it has to be something to do with either the driver, or the audio chip, somehow...


----------



## DDL51 (Apr 28, 2022)

Anyone else happen to have any suggestions for my particular situation?


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 28, 2022)

I don't have anything else, maybe even less so if you're using a Mac.  Other then maybe install the drivers again (hopefully making sure you select to delete the driver in the Device Manager) and try again?  Maybe with different drivers?  or just Windows Update?  since it's showing you / only displaying the wrong port (RCA)?

and use a manual modification on that one if it then gives you the correct port.


----------



## DDL51 (Apr 28, 2022)

Apparently, I needed to use the DDU utility referenced here, because it is once again working! Gustavo Sicha is amazing!

It seems that even the drivers loaded when Windows initially installs need to be ripped out by this utility.


----------



## DDL51 (May 23, 2022)

DDL51 said:


> Apparently, I needed to use the DDU utility referenced here, because it is once again working! Gustavo Sicha is amazing!
> 
> It seems that even the drivers loaded when Windows initially installs need to be ripped out by this utility.


Aaaand apparently that didn't work in the long run, as I'm not back to the same issue as before: patched driver is installed, DDL 5.1 selected in settings, but audio is only 2.1 in-game. It's as if I've got the correct drivers, but I don't have the proper license to utilize DDL 5.1. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Jgr9 (May 23, 2022)

modify the drivers


----------



## DDL51 (May 23, 2022)

Jgr9 said:


> modify the drivers


So perhaps I’m not using the patch properly…

I downloaded the 2.80 drivers and patcher, disabled all networking, restarted in safe mode, ran DDU, restarted, left networking disabled, ran patcher on rltkAPO.dll and rltkAPO64.dll, ran setup.exe, and rebooted.


----------



## Jgr9 (May 23, 2022)

I'm not on a Mac, but I am on really old hardware (for a Windows Desktop) and I use this / method in W10 - around R280 and I think might work with newer - w/ driver Windows gives you?:
I think I already linked this to you above, though.








						Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers Windows 7 & 8 (With Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive)
					

@Jgr9 @OMER Ready... Links: Dolby Driver for ALL Chips Dolby Driver for REALTEK Chips  What these two app actually does, can u explain




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## DDL51 (May 23, 2022)

Jgr9 said:


> I'm not on a Mac, but I am on really old hardware (for a Windows Desktop) and I use this / method in W10 - around R280 and I think might work with newer - w/ driver Windows gives you?:
> I think I already linked this to you above, though.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap. Sorry if I missed this. I’ll give this a try.



Jgr9 said:


> I'm not on a Mac, but I am on really old hardware (for a Windows Desktop) and I use this / method in W10 - around R280 and I think might work with newer - w/ driver Windows gives you?:
> I think I already linked this to you above, though.
> 
> 
> ...


So I downloaded this DLL and replaced it. I see "Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround) in Settings, so I set it and tested it: the receiver "decode" light is on, but I only hear a tone from the FL and FR speakers. Nothing else. I fired up Overwatch, and my receiver "decode" light is on, but I'm only receiving 2.1 audio. I rebooted and tried again, same thing. It's like something is actively preventing my rear speakers from engaging.

Interestingly enough, check this out:




The speaker configuration isn't seen as 5.1

Also, the Default Format for the Speakers doesn't show DDL or DTSC:




Digital Output shows correctly:


----------



## Jgr9 (May 24, 2022)

The speakers tab is analog.  I thought you were looking for Optical-Digital output Dolby/DTS which is what these driver modifications are for.

The Optical test tone will probably still only play 2 channels, but game surround should still work (in-game) if you have the game set to output surround.  If it doesn't, then I don't know what to tell you.  Again, this works on my now 11 year old Windows desktop hardware/computer.

You did want Optical, right?


----------



## DDL51 (May 24, 2022)

Jgr9 said:


> The speakers tab is analog.  I thought you were looking for Optical-Digital output Dolby/DTS which is what these driver modifications are for.
> 
> The Optical test tone will probably still only play 2 channels, but game surround should still work (in-game) if you have the game set to output surround.  If it doesn't, then I don't know what to tell you.  Again, this works on my now 11 year old Windows desktop hardware/computer.
> 
> You did want Optical, right?


I’m connected via optical. So yes, that’s correct.

I must’ve missed a step somewhere, because this has worked in the past. I just don’t get it.


----------



## Jgr9 (May 24, 2022)

Well I'm guessing you did the file unblock (if necessary) and the regedit.

and you've tried with the drivers Windows installs previously?

I'm guessing your W10 is up to date, too.

May not actually be helpful, but here's I think where the drivers directly from Realtek are now located (for me anyways):





						REALTEK
					






					www.realtek.com


----------



## DDL51 (May 24, 2022)

Jgr9 said:


> Well I'm guessing you did the file unblock (if necessary) and the regedit.
> 
> and you've tried with the drivers Windows installs previously?
> 
> ...


I’m running Windows 11.

I tried multiple different drivers, using DDU each time.

What exactly does the patch do? Does it modify the DLL?


----------



## Jgr9 (May 24, 2022)

I don't know what the other person's patchers do, any I've tried have never worked for me, perhaps due to differences in hardware, but I hadn't tried a patcher in a long time because I didn't need to because I had a method that worked already.  Perhaps my hardware compatability was added to people's patchers later on, but idk.

The method I used was just swapping that DLL, and the undoing/disabling that regedit restriction that came later.
And sorry, I have not yet upgraded my desktop to 11, but have seen others say whatever method they use still works?


----------



## DDL51 (May 24, 2022)

Jgr9 said:


> I don't know what the other person's patchers do, any I've tried have never worked for me, perhaps due to differences in hardware, but I hadn't tried a patcher in a long time because I didn't need to because I had a method that worked already.  Perhaps my hardware compatability was added to people's patchers later on, but idk.
> 
> The method I used was just swapping that DLL, and the undoing/disabling that regedit restriction that came later.
> And sorry, I have not yet upgraded my desktop to 11, but have seen others say whatever method they use still works?


I wonder if the DLL you swap is actually a patched DLL from one of the patchers.


----------



## Jgr9 (May 24, 2022)

Some of them may have built from it? but i don't know.


----------



## DDL51 (May 24, 2022)

At this point, I'm pretty well convinced that the issue isn't with the "Realtek Digital Output" component, but the "Speakers" component. I should be able to tell the system that I have more than 2 speakers connected to my machine. Why am I not seeing those options in the Speaker configuration?


----------



## Jgr9 (May 24, 2022)

You've got more than that on the back panel, right?  Do you know what it showed before you swapped the DLL?  If there's an unmodified driver that shows it correctly, you should probably START from there (that driver), but I couldn't tell you what works.

(But again, the Speakers tab is not for the Optical output.)


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 24, 2022)

DDL51 said:


> At this point, I'm pretty well convinced that the issue isn't with the "Realtek Digital Output" component, but the "Speakers" component. I should be able to tell the system that I have more than 2 speakers connected to my machine. Why am I not seeing those options in the Speaker configuration?


Check that the "*rtkhdaud.dat*" file exists in the "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*" directory. If it exists, delete it and restart your computer.


----------



## DDL51 (May 24, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Check that the "*rtkhdaud.dat*" file exists in the "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*" directory. If it exists, delete it and restart your computer.


I just installed the official 2.81 drivers and replaced the APO and APO64 DLLs in System32 with patched versions. I also searched the entire drive for rtkhdaud.dat but didn't find anything.



Jgr9 said:


> You've got more than that on the back panel, right?  Do you know what it showed before you swapped the DLL?  If there's an unmodified driver that shows it correctly, you should probably START from there (that driver), but I couldn't tell you what works.
> 
> (But again, the Speakers tab is not for the Optical output.)


I do have more than one on the back panel. I can't remember what it showed before swapping. I can swap back and check. I'll check what you're suggesting. It worked previously with the 2.80 driver.


----------



## DDL51 (May 27, 2022)

For what it’s worth, nothing worked, so I decided to connect an HDMI cable from my video card to a 5.1 receiver, and now surround it working as expected.

I don’t think optical is a long term tenable solution. In fact, it seems the entire industry is heading away from optical and DDL/DTSC because as much as I enjoy tinkering, HDMI seems to be a better standard that is more widely supported without the need for hacks. For further evidence, I look no further than the current generation Mac Pro; no optical in or out. Just HDMI.

Anyway, thank you all for your help and suggestions.


----------



## Jgr9 (May 27, 2022)

yeah, that happened a long time ago... for most.  Playstation just stopped including Optical on their Consoles with the PS5, though I think the new XBoxes might still have it.

Luckily for me kind of, I bought an HDMI Audio Extractor with Dolby/DTS Optical support years ago not actually because of / for it's Optical output, lol.

(Unfortunately for me, away from the specific topic of this thread though, is that the original reason I bought it, specifically, has also now disappeared from sale/existence even though I still wanted it. - extraction/conversion from HDMI to 5.1/7.1 3.5mm analog - most only have the 1 stereo analog port.)


----------



## grifers (Jun 18, 2022)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Heres the link for those who want Dolby Digital Live / Dolby Pro Logic IIx (center width/dimension controls) / Dolby Headphone/Dolby Space Expander / Dolby Natural Bass.
> Please test.
> 
> Realtek Dolby


Is it possible to make these same drivers but for Realtek HDA ALC1220A for this board?






						TUF GAMING Z690-PLUS D4
					

Gigabyte Z370 AORUS Ultra Gaming Bios & Drivers




					www.station-drivers.com
				




I don't ask for more. These same drivers that I quote but for that board that carries that realtek codec, those drivers were on my previous board z370, but now I have z690 and Windows 11.


----------



## tdbone1 (Jul 13, 2022)

grifers said:


> Is it possible to make these same drivers but for Realtek HDA ALC1220A for this board?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


add for ALC1200 too


----------



## grifers (Jul 15, 2022)

tdbone1 said:


> add for ALC1200 too


But it does not work, it does not install. Also the codec on my current board is ALC1220A, not 1200.


----------



## tdbone1 (Jul 17, 2022)

grifers said:


> But it does not work, it does not install. Also the codec on my current board is ALC1220A, not 1200.


guess i got lucky with the ALC1200 not being the (ALC1200A) model


----------



## Avamander (Jul 21, 2022)

Ralfi said:


> *The solution:*
> 
> _You need to download this patcher (alternative link) that will enable the missing features._
> _Download a driver that is still compatible with the patcher - in my case I've used version 2.82, the file name is "0009-64bit_Win7_Win8_Win81_Win10_R282.exe" (this is a two year old driver!!! I've tried to use the official one for my motherboard but the patcher didn't work)._
> ...



This worked on Gigabyte Aorus x570 Pro with ALC1220 (VEN_10EC&DEV_1220). I had to manually install the driver over the sound device and then add a GPO to forbid installations of that device. Thanks!

However I am a tiny bit disappointed, there are no room corrections for digital output? I truly despise that the only¹ way to get everything actually working is to buy an AVR that costs literally thousands. What a robbery for what really are a few config bits. Not to mention that it's super annoying that DDL isn't _de facto _available and that I can't² patch the new drivers. Like, _damn_ this whole ordeal is actually really sad.

¹ - It's not like you can actually find a new motherboard with DDL, to use a single thin long optical cable instead of three shielded ones.
² - I personally can't, not that good at reverse engineering yet.


----------



## Ralfi (Jul 22, 2022)

Avamander said:


> This worked on Gigabyte Aorus x570 Pro with ALC1220 (VEN_10EC&DEV_1220). I had to manually install the driver over the sound device and then add a GPO to forbid installations of that device. Thanks!
> 
> However I am a tiny bit disappointed, there are no room corrections for digital output? I truly despise that the only¹ way to get everything actually working is to buy an AVR that costs literally thousands. What a robbery for what really are a few config bits. Not to mention that it's super annoying that DDL isn't _de facto _available and that I can't² patch the new drivers. Like, _damn_ this whole ordeal is actually really sad.
> 
> ...


Glad it worked!

Yeah, I just pause Windows Updates for 2 weeks at a time. & then when I’m prompted to update them, I do Windows drivers & reinstall these Audio drivers then.

But we’re still not getting the BEST audio quality. I know this as I tried to use a HDMI extractor that took the HDMI audio from my GPU & extracted it via Optical into my speakers…& WOW what a difference that made - so much more clearer & detailed, but it was only 2 channel…such a let down…

Why can’t PC speaker manufacturers make a 5.1 set of speakers with a small amp that’s desk-mountable, with HDMI IN?…


----------



## Rhino Cracker (Sep 12, 2022)

Hi all, I'm pretty new to this topic (using modded drivers to unlock Dolby Digital Live) and as a newbie, I have 234 questions:

1. Can it work with my sound card?
I have a "Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite" motherboard.
Gigabyte tells that it has an "Realtek® ALC1200 codec".
Windows tells me it's "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00&SUBSYS_1458A0CF&REV_1000"

2. How does it work? Is there a nice tutorial? (I miss it in the first post(s) of this thread)

3. Am I right, that if it worked, I will see 2 more entries in this list: "Dolby Digital Live" and "DTS Connect"?





4. What amount of delay do I have to expect from using Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect output? Microseconds? Several milliseconds? Several tenth of milliseconds, Several hundreds of milliseconds?

Best regards,
Rhino


----------



## emanresu (Sep 12, 2022)

1) Aleksandar's Dolby Natural Bass works on analog. Add your HWID from your Audio Device (Device Manager - Properties) into the .inf. Install via Device Manager, point to .inf.

2) It do Dolby Digital Live too?
If I remember correctly.

3) DTS Interactive that you can disable by pressing "default format" is doable via Hifi.ooo DTS 0.1 - read our good detailed guide.
It's a shame that great people have trouble expressing themselves universally good.



DDL51 said:


> For what it’s worth, nothing worked, so I decided to connect an HDMI cable from my video card to a 5.1 receiver, and now surround it working as expected.
> 
> I don’t think optical is a long term tenable solution. In fact, it seems the entire industry is heading away from optical and DDL/DTSC because as much as I enjoy tinkering, HDMI seems to be a better standard that is more widely supported without the need for hacks. For further evidence, I look no further than the current generation Mac Pro; no optical in or out. Just HDMI.
> 
> Anyway, thank you all for your help and suggestions.



MacBook Pro until ~2013 had 3.5mm that do optical / SPDiF with plugsie.


----------



## iiTzHaRooN (Sep 21, 2022)

hey so I just got the z5500 and it's been horrible getting it to work correctly my motherboard is rog crosshair viii hero wifi which was pretty expensive and is supposed to support 7.1, My issue is I can't get dts input on neither analog nor optical It's definitely not the speakers as when I connect them to my ps5 I can get the input optical dts. when I run a speaker test from playback settings I can hear sound from all speakers and the input shows as optical dts but that's the only time it ever worked. I don't know too much about this modding stuff but is their no simple solution without having to buy a soundcard


----------



## emanresu (Sep 21, 2022)

Tried Hifi.ooo DTS 0.1? 
It's pretty neat with instructions, should work.
Beware that the FXConfigure is a virus in AutoHotkey format with remote GUI overlay, hooking on to Windows own RDP "business" services. Maybe the written "lines" in the "Load Me" .inf that is supposed to be imported with FXConfigurator can be manually put in with "APO Tool" instead (see Ferathers' packages, he used to include it).
Glhf


----------



## nordfrost (Dec 11, 2022)

Hi, can someone please point me to the right direction? 

I have ASUS ROG Strix X570-E Gaming motherboard. According to ASUS the audio is SupremeFX8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A

My 5.1 speakers are connected via optical Optical S/PDIF port.

I'm running Win 10, the audio driver is Realtek V6094111

The problem is - windows does not seem to recognize 5.1, I only get 2 channels:





Please help!  Thank you!


----------



## funboy6942 (Dec 24, 2022)

The only way to get true 5/7.1 is with analog, or HDMI UNCOMPRESSED like from a xbox, and ur pc (depends on factors to get just 5.1 for I have yet to figure out how to get dolbly atmos to work or 7.1 to show up, but can do 5.1 uncompressed all day long through hdmi) off point sorry, but with optical it does but 2.0 and that's it. When you flip "dolby digital live, it FAKES surround form 2.0 sources and THATS IT. It even tells you when you turn it on that it makes it "surround" from 2 ch audio. That's on the pc side of things.

NOW you can play movies, and games that are able to do 5.1 (no better) from optical, but its mostly 90% all going to be 2.0 coming from ur pc unless you fake it with dolby live. Consoles are totally different and all the games can do 5.1 from optical from them, but pc's are different, movies and games have to be coded to do true dolby 5.1 off a pc to get it so mostly think of Dolbly Live as a fancy Dolby prologic kinda from back in the day when they made "surround" from stereo or movies.

Now if someone can show me 5.1 other then dolby live to show up in the spdif setting, like what op above me is showing, ID LOVE to see it 

I personally am a analog kinda guy. If you hooked it up in analog to your system, using the audio jacks, ur sound card will then spit out to the correct speaker if coded in surround and NOT fake it if what ur playing is codded correctly for surround sound, of which you will know if the game ur playing can spit out in uncompressed 5/7.1 for in its audio settings of the game, it will say 5.1 or 7.1, if not only real way to get ur game to play in surround is through HDMI if you see that in game audio settings through HDMI only, OR just say heck with it, and ur audio source will let you, run them analog cables and call it a day and then you can set ur pc to 5/7.1 and enjoy it. Sometimes that one cable to rule them all (hdmi/spdif) is not all its cracked up to be if you are looking for all the time true surround sound from ur PC, for again consoles that can are totally different in the way the games are codded for that system, so hook up 3-4 more analog cables to ur pc, and enjoy surround sound, and better sound IMO for its not compressed like digital is, and I personally can hear a difference.


This is a list of games codded in DD (NOT LIVE), and to play these games in TRUE DD over SPDIF you need to turn DD LIVE OFF or say heck with it and run the analog cables of which ur sound card will do whats needed in these games off the list, of which most are VERY old and only a handful will do Dolby Atmos! Click me.

Dolby Atmos supported PC games (over hdmi and if ur pc and audio system can do this codec) Click Me.


*taken from toms hardware:*


_So, what exactly will Dolby Digital Live do? I play some games that only support stereo, but my receiver uses prologic to make the stereo audio come out of all my speakers sounding the same. If I use Dolby Digital Live will this make the game output as 5.1 with positional support?


*Dolby Digital Live encodes any audio stream to Dolby Digital format. Note, if the source is beyond 5.1, the extra channels are dropped. Also note, no upmixing is performed (2.0 audio encoded using Dolby Digital Live will still output as 2.0 audio, even though the format itself is 5.1; Dolby Pro Logic/CMSS3D can still be used to upmix, however).

Dolby Digital Live has one purpose: To make a 5.1 stream fit over an optical/coaxial digital connection. (Uncompressed 5.1 audio is too large to fit over a SPDIF connection, where compressed formats like Dolby/DTS are small enough to fit).

SEE HERE (click me)



*_


----------

